# Ladykminiature, IM BACK !!!!!!!!!! Val Foaled!!!!!! filly Mandy colt 5/2....and more to come



## Liz k

Hi all and heres to another foaling season...Good Luck to all the watchers and owners for a safe and healthy season.......

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ladyk

First up we have Bree, this black and white mare is a very special mare she belongs to my daughter ans yes she is a maiden her 320 days is 2-26, bree is bred to our Palomino stallion. We are excited to see this foal.....

Second we have Mandy, she is a sorrel pintolossa bred to our sorrel wardance stallion this foal should be red, and hopefully colorful....mandy has had one other foal two years ago so this will be #2 for her..... sorry having trouble downloading mandys pic will post it as soon as i can change the file from png to jpg....


----------



## countrymini

Lovely - should be some beautiful babies!


----------



## Liz k

thank you countrymini, we cant wait.......


----------



## K Sera

Very nice! Looks like we are going to be busy very soon! Where is Pipe Creek? I saw your cam on marestare as I am always looking for foalings to watch. I caught one Saturday night at M & M Quarter Horses.

I finally got my cam online on marestare and be watching yours and everyone elses on the board.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Lynn Pipe Creek is outside of San Antonio in the hill country, thanks for watching and ill keep eye on yours as well, yes i feel its going to busy this season...lol


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome - great to have you here and your lovely girls on marestare. Really excited to see what they produce for you. Thanks for letting us into your barn to share the excitement with you.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Liz, I wish you the all best for this year with lots of healthy mares and foals. Bring on the fun and say hi to Jax for me.

Renee


----------



## eagles ring farm

Welcome it will be great to watch your pretty girls again


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Hi Liz, I wish you the all best for this year with lots of healthy mares and foals. Bring on the fun and say hi to Jax for me.
> 
> Renee


Hi Renee didnt know if you remembered me, how have you been? hey have you heard from Peggy? dont see that shes been on latley....


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Welcome - great to have you here and your lovely girls on marestare. Really excited to see what they produce for you. Thanks for letting us into your barn to share the excitement with you.


you welcome Anna and its great to be back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

rain is coming so if cam goes down that would be why but please feel free to call if you see them down.... thanks


----------



## Eagle

1.40 am and all is quiet. No Liz I haven't seen her around since after your mares foaled last year but I have been away for a while too.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Welcome back



..I will be watching for sure...beautiful girls...looking forward to seeing some very colourful babies


----------



## SugaryCharm

Beautiful mares, wish I could help watch! Hoping for a textbook foaling season for you


----------



## Liz k

Lindi-loo said:


> Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ..I will be watching for sure...beautiful girls...looking forward to seeing some very colourful babies



Hey Lindi long time no talk....I'm so glad to be back, now if I could get my computer to work right I'd be a happy camper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Liz,I'll be watching when I can..Don't want to miss all the excitement..lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hi Renee didnt know if you remembered me, how have you been? hey have you heard from Peggy? dont see that shes been on latley....


HERE I AM..LOL..I'll be watching your Babies too when I can..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Hey Liz,I'll be watching when I can..Don't want to miss all the excitement..lol..


Hi Peggy missed you how you been doing? I love your pic.......


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm good..I took off work tonight..Thank you,on the picture..A friend was over this past summer and her husband is a photographer so he took pictures and sent me this one..I had told him I loved black and white photos..I couldn't believe a man actually listened...lol..Hope you and your Babies are doing well..And how is Dee Dee..You know I LOVE her..lol


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeee Peggy is back






Hi Girl, how are you? Yeah great photo





1.40 am and all is quiet in the barn


----------



## AnnaC

Great to hear from you Peggy - cant believe it has been a year since we all got together for the mare watching. Love that picture by the way - who is it and can we see a picture of the whole him/her please?


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee!!!!! Anna!!!! So nice to see you ladies..They changed the format or something on here and now I can't use the emoticons or post pictures..But I am JUMPING UP AND DOWN!!!!Anna that is a black and white photo of my little Isaac..The one I am cart breaking..He's the only Mini I have and I love to pieces..I tell everybody he is my big horses horse..lol..I hope everybody is doing well..Now we need Cassie to chime in..




:SoHappy



I just got my emoticons back..



To Renee and



To Anna


----------



## Liz k

Peggy you would be so proud of DeeDee she is in Houston at the trainers with Jackie's lil man Indy, Dee Dee will start her show year next month starting in Katy (Houston) so ill let you all know and yes I agree we need to get Cassie. My computer is giving me lots of trouble so I'm having to use my iPad to check threads so I might be a little slow this year.. THIS Is great to have everyone back for this year and welcome to newcomers.


----------



## Liz k

Ok so here is Bree today 301 days and no udders at all...yes she's the maiden


----------



## Liz k

And here's Mandy who is 30 days behind Bree


----------



## Liz k

Oh andPeggy this pics for you---------------- Dee Dee this is what Dee Dee sent me for Xmas


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I was just pulling up all the cams since I'm home, and can't get your cam to come up. Perhaps because it's too early?


Yes Diane I put them out in pasture durning day usually their back up around 6 pm for dinner.....lol and you bet ill keep the updates coming on Dee Dee


----------



## izmepeggy

I bet Dee Dee is a head turner..Is she going to be shown in Halter? You definitely have to keep us updated on her..Now, get your TuTu ready Liz


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I bet Dee Dee is a head turner..Is she going to be shown in Halter? You definitely have to keep us updated on her..Now, get your TuTu ready Liz


NO TU TU Peggy.......PLEASE

I can't get the funny faces on iPad but rest assured my faces are funny......lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> NO TU TU Peggy.......PLEASE
> 
> I can't get the funny faces on iPad but rest assured my faces are funny......lol


Are you going to wear the same outfit you wore last year???????


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Are you going to wear the same outfit you wore last year???????


NOOP i think it's Jackie's turn to put on a show.....hahahahaha

Luv you Jax.........lol


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> Bring on the fun and say hi to Jax for me.
> 
> Renee


Hi Renee



and everyone else of course



. Sorry guys I have mostly been a lurker lately. Last half of last year was a tough one and i mostly felt like all I could do was whine and pout so I opted to just try and lay low for a bit. I do still live down the road from Liz and so if you see something suspicious happening and Liz does not answer her phone then feel free to give me a call at 210-844-1387, its about an 8 minute drive but I usually make it in time.


----------



## JAX

Liz k said:


> NOOP i think it's Jackie's turn to put on a show.....hahahahaha
> 
> Luv you Jax.........lol


Ahem... I do not think that outfit would have fit on one of my legs...


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Hi Renee
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone else of course
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry guys I have mostly been a lurker lately. Last half of last year was a tough one and i mostly felt like all I could do was whine and pout so I opted to just try and lay low for a bit. I do still live down the road from Liz and so if you see something suspicious happening and Liz does not answer her phone then feel free to give me a call at 210-844-1387, its about an 8 minute drive but I usually make it in time.


You got to luv me!!!!!!!!!!! But yes Jackie's my cheering help I'd loose it without her to keep me calm...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Hey Jackie



Sorry it's been tough one for you. Hope things get better.I've been waiting for this weather to break so I can start back training Isaac for the cart..I bought a nice little Graber EE cart. Was on craigslist,then found out a lady I knew had it.I don't know what people are thinking when they put this type of wheel on,but I'm changing them..lol


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, Jax I am sorry things have been rough for you :0( I hope they get better fast. I too have had trouble and I had to sell all my horses which broke my heart.

I think a tutu is needed to brighten our spirits. ROFL


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Morning all, Jax I am sorry things have been rough for you :0( I hope they get better fast. I too have had trouble and I had to sell all my horses which broke my heart.
> 
> I think a tutu is needed to brighten our spirits. ROFL


You sold ALL your horses??? Gosh Renee, I'm so sorry. ((HUG))


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Peggy, it is really hard living without my chips but they have gone to really good homes and I have a contract that says I can buy back Eagle and Britt after 2 years if things get better plus I can have Merlin back in the spring but I am not sure if it would be good for him to be alone as he is so young and needs to live in a herd to learn and grow up. I think it would be selfish of me to have him here at home alone.


----------



## Liz k

Oh eagle I'm so sorry to hear, keep head up and remember thinks will get better.


----------



## Liz k

Ok Diane here's the pic....


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_02_2013/post-40872-0-10724900-1360337252_thumb.jpg

Yes.... just what are you staring at????


----------



## JAX

Renee i am so sorry but am very happy for you that they are in a good home. When you posted their pics I wondered but did not want to be too nosey. I agree that separating Merlin would be tough on him and would make him have to re-fit back into his herd when he got back to them. At least they are in a good home. Are they close enough that you can go visit them sometime?

Liz, like I said before, Diane is definately the right one to be asking about appys so I am also anxiously waiting to hear her opinion. Still need to send her pics of Coco to figure that one out! LOL.


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> /monthly_02_2013/post-40872-0-10724900-1360337252_thumb.jpgYes.... just what are you staring at????


Not the spotted cow!!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Jax, no they are on the other side of Italy so I just gets pics



I could have Merlin for good in the spring but I would need to find another colt for him to grow up with and I don't have enough land here at the house for 2. I will just have to wait for better times I guess.

If you need to ask Diane something and she isn't around just shout SPOTS and she will turn up


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> If you need to ask Diane something and she isn't around just shout SPOTS and she will turn up


Hahahaha so true so true Renee! Ok here is the test and we will see how long befoore she senses that she is being paged ... *SPOTS...*


----------



## Eagle

Did I tell you I bought a *spotty* filly today??


----------



## AnnaC

*SPOTS *Diane - *SPOTS SPOTS SPOTS SPOTS!!












*


----------



## Eagle

there you are! You had me worried.


----------



## Liz k

There you are Diane, thanks so much for the info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We will see what she has.....lol


----------



## Liz k

Hey gals a little late today feeding......sorry they should be in in a hour or so........Thanks


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I have to admit -- pulling up your cam -- it was like a year flashed by in a day!! I KNOW THAT BARN~~! Funny, it doesn't seem that long ago!
> 
> And WHO is that girl in the very front that keeps kicking and butt-butting the divider, and sticking her head through with bared teeth?? Naughty girl!!


That would be Val she's an outside mare here to foal out and no she's not very nice.......she is due porb in April so I thought I best get her used to being in barn and around other mares....next month she will be moved and have one mare on either side so I hope she starts to play nice....


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, must admit I had exactly the same feeling when I first pulled up the cam - ah a familiar barn, wonderful! Then I thought 'where did that year go' LOL!!

Liz, everytime I first go to watch your cam I have a little panic- it always looks as though it has frozen! The girls are like statues, nothing is moving at all. I peer at my screen for several minutes - have often even refreshed several times - until suddenly an ear moves and I breath sigh of relief!! Perhaps it is the time of night that I first check in (around 2am)? Has anyone else noticed the girls playing statues at that time?


----------



## Eagle

heheee yes Anna I have noticed that too. It is much easier when it's warm cos at least the fan moves


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yup! And I remember last year when one girl stood in the same spots for absolute months.....wasn't it? LOL!


Yep sounds like my girls...haha


----------



## Liz k

Hey all just in case I'm taking cams down to do some Internet reprogramming hope it's not to long.....


----------



## Eagle

ok thanks for the warning.


----------



## Liz k

All is good now..sorry if it made watching not fun...lol


----------



## Eagle

5.30 am and all is quiet still


----------



## Eagle

Cam is down but it is the afternoon so I wonder if Liz has put the girls out to play?


----------



## Liz k

Hey guys no new updates.........maybe tomorrow..lol


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am and all is well. Hey Liz your barn is pretty quiet to watch right now, how about a little tutu display


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> 2.00 am and all is well. Hey Liz your barn is pretty quiet to watch right now, how about a little tutu display








I don't think Liz could POSSIBLY top last year


----------



## Eagle

Is that a bet Peggy?????


----------



## Liz k

Oh man you guys, that's not fair..................


----------



## izmepeggy

Now come on Liz..We know you can top it..LOL..At least you know we are watching.


----------



## cassie

Hi Everyone!!!

Sorry I'm a little late to the party



but I'm here and will be watching as much as possible!

So happy Liz and Peggy are back! have missed you lovely ladies!

oh Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!






Liz Bree's baby is going to be stunning! love that stallion of yours! WOW

all girls are happily munching away



8:35pm


----------



## Liz k

Cassie your back!!!!!!!!!!! Missed you, do you see what Peggy is starting? ( she's up to no good ) and she even has a cheering section...lol

Happy valentines Day to everyone......


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Hi Everyone!!!Sorry I'm a little late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm here and will be watching as much as possible!So happy Liz and Peggy are back! have missed you lovely ladies!oh Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Bree's baby is going to be stunning! love that stallion of yours! WOWall girls are happily munching away
> 
> 
> 
> 8:35pm



Thank you, I hope to add color, we will see soon I hope...


----------



## Liz k

OK you guys asked for it.........challenge accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rules are as follows

1. One hint will be given........

2. Cassie no screen shots!!!!!! Most important lol

3. Jackie zip it...or Velcro

4. I pick day you can pick time

More rules to come as I think of them.....lol

Just remember you girls asked for it.......


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me!!!


Bad Diane....lol


----------



## Eagle

This is going to be fun








oh I nearly forgot about the horses



1.40 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

haha yes challenge accepted... awww are you sure I can't slip in one screen shot? LOL ok

how are the girls tonight? any progress?

as I have no babies due this year I'm so excited to watch all the beautiful little ones that are due to be born!


----------



## cassie

Bree has just gone down sternal at 10:11pm first time I have seen her down and a few glances at her belly but looks pretty comfy





her little friend in the one behind must have decided she is cold as she is getting as close to the light as possible... she seems to have dropped afair big and looks to have a bit of a V happening... she isn't very comfy and keeps shifting legs. when is she due Liz?


----------



## cassie

Bree's little friend has just gone down sternal too





Bree is still having a lovely little rest sooo cute!


----------



## cassie

Bree and friend are both down flat lol looks so funny poor bubba girls!

Bree back sternal now... not flat for long a few belly glances

10:50pm is it Mandy next to Bree? anyway she is back up standing Bree is still down sternal


----------



## cassie

11:08pm Bree has finally decided to get up from her nap and is grazing her stable


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Bree and friend are both down flat lol looks so funny poor bubba girls!Bree back sternal now... not flat for long a few belly glances10:50pm is it Mandy next to Bree? anyway she is back up standing Bree is still down sternal


Yes Cassie Mandy is next to Bree and due 20 days later then Bree so depending on how they choose their dates they could go quit close or not......


----------



## Liz k

/home/minitalk/public_html/admin/

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/minitalk/public_html/index.php:23) in */home/minitalk/public_html/ips_kernel/classAjax.php* on line *323*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/minitalk/public_html/index.php:23) in */home/minitalk/public_html/ips_kernel/classAjax.php* on line *326*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/minitalk/public_html/index.php:23) in */home/minitalk/public_html/ips_kernel/classAjax.php* on line *327*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/minitalk/public_html/index.php:23) in */home/minitalk/public_html/ips_kernel/classAjax.php* on line *328*



cassie said:


> Bree has just gone down sternal at 10:11pm first time I have seen her down and a few glances at her belly but looks pretty comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her little friend in the one behind must have decided she is cold as she is getting as close to the light as possible... she seems to have dropped afair big and looks to have a bit of a V happening... she isn't very comfy and keeps shifting legs. when is she due Liz?


I was just thinking the same thing Bree has not laid like that before.....


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie!!!!!! You're here.



.I wondered what you had been up to..HAIL,HAIL, THE GANGS ALL HERE.






Now the day has to be when I'm off work..I don't want to miss THIS...LOL..AND DON"T TELL LIZ..But , I have last years screen shot saved on my puter..


----------



## Liz k

Y'all are sooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Did that get your attention Liz????...lol


----------



## Liz k

Yes it did!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luv you, haha


----------



## AnnaC

1.40am and Mandy standing snoozing, Bree seems to be grazing right next to her.

Sorry I'm not posting much - really busy here so only time to read through the posts each day to keep up with the news, but I am watching the cam as often as I can.

Great to have you back with us Cassie!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna my friend, how are you today? All is quiet at Loppy Liz's at 2.00 am





Hi Peggy and Cassie



what do you think Liz will do to entertain us this year??? oh other than have gorgeous foals, well not her but her mares


----------



## izmepeggy

I don't know if SHE is going to entertain US, or WE are going to entertain HER....lol..


----------



## Eagle




----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Yes it did!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luv you, haha


LOL..Don't worry..I won't post the picture..lol..Although it IS tempting..


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


>


Oh,Renee..You are just a HOOT...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Goodnight all..Have to get up early and it's not going to be easy going to bed early..Have to take my boyfriend to the hospital for an upper and lower G.I..And he is NOT a happy camper about it..


----------



## Eagle

oh no, I hope it all goes well



Good night


----------



## K Sera

I'm sitting here this morning trying to catch up on some of the conversation .... of course I missed all the fun last year with an unfortunate late term abortion, so ........

Liz? I really am wondering now about that picture?????????


----------



## izmepeggy

It's a llooonnggg story about her being caught on marestare...LOL..Well,let's just say Liz definitely made a fashion statement...


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> It's a llooonnggg story about her being caught on marestare...LOL..Well,let's just say Liz definitely made a fashion statement...


PEGGY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't do it...lo



K Sera said:


> I'm sitting here this morning trying to catch up on some of the conversation .... of course I missed all the fun last year with an unfortunate late term abortion, so ........ Liz? I really am wondering now about that picture?????????


Hey Lynne you really didn't miss much last year.......really


----------



## Liz k

Girls out for the day will be back in for dinner around 6:30 my time


----------



## Eagle

Have fun girls and be good, oh shucks I guess it is too late


----------



## K Sera

Yeah ... maybe LOL


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Have fun girls and be good, oh shucks I guess it is too late


Yep I think so Renee and Lynne ...lol


----------



## Liz k

K Sera said:


> I'm sitting here this morning trying to catch up on some of the conversation .... of course I missed all the fun last year with an unfortunate late term abortion, so ........ Liz? I really am wondering now about that picture?????????


Peer pressure lol gets you into trouble every time......


----------



## AnnaC

2.12am and Mandy is doing her usual static thing, Bree is grazing around, but there is a shadowy/fuzzy monster in the next stall making threatening gestures in her direction!!


----------



## Liz k

Girls out in pasture, cam back up around 6:00 pm cam time......thanks for watching


----------



## izmepeggy

Don't worry Liz..The picture is safe with me..lol..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Don't worry Liz..The picture is safe with me..lol..


Lol Peggy ( smiley face )


----------



## Liz k

Ok so might have a SMALL problem.......well Bree's due 2-26 (320) and I'm starting to wonder if somebody should tell her........look for yourself......


----------



## K Sera

Liz ... maybe we could show her that picture? I don't know ... just a thought ... after all, I have no idea what it looks like but it couldn't hurt huh?!!!!


----------



## Liz k

K Sera said:


> Liz ... maybe we could show her that picture? I don't know ... just a thought ... after all, I have no idea what it looks like but it couldn't hurt huh?!!!!


I think I might do that, I'm almost at the point ill try anything...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Pictures aren't real clear,but do you think she will go sooner? I will be watching off and on tonight..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Pictures aren't real clear,but do you think she will go sooner? I will be watching off and on tonight..


I don't think sooner, if she did baby would starve...lol she's been acting funny tonight so keep fingers crossed that she holds on to it alittle longer so she can feed it.......


----------



## izmepeggy

I have read on here where some don't drop milk till after foaling..I will be watching her on and off tonight..And how is Lala?


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I have read on here where some don't drop milk till after foaling..I will be watching her on and off tonight..And how is Lala?


Thanks Peggy, LaLas doing good thinking I might breed her this year to the red pinto on first page....not sure yet thou....


----------



## izmepeggy

This is what I did to poor Isaac this year..lol..The things he lets me do to him...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, you could have WAVED TO ME.



I told you I was watching...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Well, you could have WAVED TO ME.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I was watching...lol


Sorry ( sad face)



izmepeggy said:


> This is what I did to poor Isaac this year..lol..The things he lets me do to him...lol


He's a good boy Peggy.......looks like ya had fun

I'd go back out for you but it's to cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, I wouldn't want you to get cold...lol..At least you know I'm REALLY watching..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Bad Girl..Leave Bree alone..Boy,her neighbor is a little butt...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Bad Girl..Leave Bree alone..Boy,her neighbor is a little butt...lol


Oh yea she's due after mine she #3 out of 4 so I'm trying to get her used to being a barn and having neighbors.....


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Well, I wouldn't want you to get cold...lol..At least you know I'm REALLY watching..lol


Let me guess you didn't see me?????????? I suffered the cold and went outside and waved to you........you should feel important ( smiley face)


----------



## izmepeggy

My Sister called me..I MISSED IT!!! I will tell my Sis NOT TO CALL ME ANYMORE until this foal is born...LOL


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> My Sister called me..I MISSED IT!!! I will tell my Sis NOT TO CALL ME ANYMORE until this foal is born...LOL[/quote
> 
> No not to worry there will more times.....lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I am sure of that..LOL..


----------



## AnnaC

1.15am and all quiet - no sign of the 'monster' next door - and no-one was waving at me!!

Love that picture of Issac Peggy.


----------



## izmepeggy

and down she goes..Sturnal


----------



## izmepeggy

AnnaC said:


> 1.15am and all quiet - no sign of the 'monster' next door - and no-one was waving at me!!
> 
> Love that picture of Issac Peggy.


Thank you Anna..That was in the Parade this past Sept.I made the wings and horn..It was fun.


----------



## izmepeggy

And she's up


----------



## Eagle

morning ladies



Peggy Issac looks so cute


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Renee..I would dress him in doll clothes but they don't fit him...lol..I think I'm in my second or third childhood...lol


----------



## Eagle

My son and I put his build a bear boots on my stallion. sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> My son and I put his build a bear boots on my stallion. sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Did they fit him????..lol


----------



## Eagle

yes they did


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> yes they did


How hard did you laugh and how high did he step???...lol


----------



## Eagle

it was hilarious, I wish I had taken a photo


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> it was hilarious, I wish I had taken a photo


Video would have been better...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, going to bed..



Your turn now Renee..lol..Hope you have a great day..


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Peggy, sweet dreams


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, that bad girl right under the cam is a terror! Personally, I like that Bree has given what she thinks about her, by seeing where she poops !! Right at the fence-line by that mare. How appropriate!


Too funny Diane never looked at it that way....lol


----------



## Liz k

Girls out running will be back at 6:00pm cam time.......see ya then


----------



## Eagle

Be there or be square


----------



## cassie

Morning all



how are the girls tonight Liz? any progress for Bree??

Peggy I love that photo of little Isaac sooo cute and what a good boy for letting him do that for you LOL saw his gold nail polish very flash! ROFL


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> how are the girls tonight Liz? any progress for Bree??Peggy I love that photo of little Isaac sooo cute and what a good boy for letting him do that for you LOL saw his gold nail polish very flash! ROFL


Hi Cassie alittle more luggage on Bree, the girls might be alittle more unsettled then usual due to Mari's back, remember Mari from last year? She was the twin and red bag baby last year she was being leased and the lady couldn't take care of her any longer so she's back.....I'm sure you'll see her soon.....lol


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> how are the girls tonight Liz? any progress for Bree??
> 
> Peggy I love that photo of little Isaac sooo cute and what a good boy for letting him do that for you LOL saw his gold nail polish very flash! ROFL


Hey, Cassie



Thank you for the compliment.. That's elmers glue and gold glitter. Took a sponge brush,brushed his hoof with glue,than put on the gold glitter..Now everybody at the barn calls him "Twinkle Toes"..lol...Since then we have gotten his feet down to where they should be..I now have a Barefoot farrier that I just love.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Hey, Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.. That's elmers glue and gold glitter. Took a sponge brush,brushed his hoof with glue,than put on the gold glitter..Now everybody at the barn calls him "Twinkle Toes"..lol...Since then we have gotten his feet down to where they should be..I now have a Barefoot farrier that I just love.


Twinkle toes...really ....nick name Tee Tee....hahaha ROFL


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Twinkle toes...really ....nick name Tee Tee....hahaha ROFL


Very funny Liz


----------



## Eagle

Liz k said:


> Twinkle toes...really ....nick name Tee Tee....hahaha ROFL


or even TiTi


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> or even TiTi


ROFL what would we do without you girls LOL oh dear!

hoping Bree's udder is a little bigger again tonight



I really hope she foals before I leave on Sunday! don't know if it will happen though...


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> ROFL what would we do without you girls LOL oh dear!hoping Bree's udder is a little bigger again tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope she foals before I leave on Sunday! don't know if it will happen though...


Oh no Cassie where you going? And for how long?


----------



## izmepeggy

Just thought I would chime in..I'll be watching for a while when I get home from work..Around 5:30AM..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Just thought I would chime in..I'll be watching for a while when I get home from work..Around 5:30AM..


Yah Peggy thanks......boy I miss the emotions...can't get on iPad and computer can barely handle the cams....lol.


----------



## Liz k

FYI Bree might act alittle aggressive had a horse returned and put her in the front stall so Bree I sent real happy......


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Oh no Cassie where you going? And for how long?


We are going to Queensland for 2 weeks



so excited! but so sad I will probably miss Bree foaling



I'll be able to get LB on my phone but won't be able to watch too much... (so expensive on phones lol)

10:03pm Bree down sternal resting very comfortably... only way I can tell the camera is still working is because of Mandy in the background grazing her stall LOL


----------



## cassie

Bree down flat... 10:10pm

straight back sternal lol

back up standing 10:13pm


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Bree down flat... 10:10pm straight back sternal lol back up standing 10:13pm


How much you want to bet Bree will wait for you..lol no Boobies yet ...


----------



## cassie

Bree back down sternal 11:28pm.

Hahaha I would love for her to wait for me to get back! how many days is she now Liz?

and back up 11:29pm


----------



## cassie

signing off for a few hours, about to head home feed the ponies and work Suzie then I'll be back on later while I do some studying :/ lol


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Bree back down sternal 11:28pm.Hahaha I would love for her to wait for me to get back! how many days is she now Liz? and back up 11:29pm


Cassie she's 313 days so you have time....


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!! 1.20am and Mandy grazing, Bree snoozing quietly sternal - with the huge shadow beside her it looks as though she has grown a wing! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

2.15 am and all is quiet so far. How is Mari Liz?


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the busy life at Lady K


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Welcome to the busy life at Lady K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady K.JPG


That is just ttttooo funny.



. Leave it to you Renee..


----------



## izmepeggy

6:02 and down Bree goes sternal


----------



## JAX

Bree is looking very interesting this morning. LOTS of up and down and giving her belly the stink eye!!!


----------



## weerunner

1015 cam time and Bree is relaxing in the sternal position. Swishing her tail a bit.


----------



## Eagle

still down sternal resting, maybe she was getting baby in position. Liz has she done any shopping yet?


----------



## weerunner

Now she's out flat. I'm willing to bet Bree is going to foal long before my Marcella. Oh well, long as they both are healthy foalings, it doesn't matter when they happen. GO BREE!!


----------



## Liz k

Bree is a little calmer now, hope she holds on to this baby till she gets the groceries to feed it..........


----------



## Liz k

Girls going out for awhile but will cam up in case I need to put back up.....


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> That is just ttttooo funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Leave it to you Renee..


I agree Peggy....got to luv her...lol


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Bree is a little calmer now, hope she holds on to this baby till she gets the groceries to feed it..........


and waits for me to get back from my holiday!! lol

Renee you're the best ROFL


----------



## Liz k

Latest update

Still no luggage, hope she waits till Cassie gets back and milk comes in, she's been very agitated, rolling, stretching out, and up and down since This am.... She has good gut movement, eating good and as you can see no prob pooping so we just wait and see........


----------



## cassie

I was thinking that she was acting a little different to yesterday... quite agitated compared to normal... I'll keep an eye on her





being a maiden its possible that she might foal without a bag isn't it?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> I was thinking that she was acting a little different to yesterday... quite agitated compared to normal... I'll keep an eye on her being a maiden its possible that she might foal without a bag isn't it?


Yep but we won't tell her that......lol


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Don't say that out loud Cassie. Just tell her ALL mares have udders before foaling -- so she better get shopping!


okok lol

"Dear Bree,

just a note to tell you that every mare MUST have a massive full udder with lots of wax a big V belly and must wait for Aunty Cassie to get back from her holidays before they foal.

Any questions just ask...

do you understand?

Good.

Love you,

Aunty Cassie"

can you make sure she gets the memo Liz?





oh p.s she is down sternal resting 10:47pm


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> okok lol "Dear Bree,just a note to tell you that every mare MUST have a massive full udder with lots of wax a big V belly and must wait for Aunty Cassie to get back from her holidays before they foal.Any questions just ask...do you understand?Good.Love you,Aunty Cassie" can you make sure she gets the memo Liz?
> 
> 
> 
> oh p.s she is down sternal resting 10:47pm


I laughed so hard Cassie, and yes I will make sure she gets it....lol


----------



## cassie

hehehe good



she is looking a little uncomfy atm... baby must have been moving around.

11:03pm she is back up


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am and all is quiet so far, Keep up the good work Bree


----------



## cassie

any progress for Bree?


----------



## izmepeggy

THE CAMERA IS DOWN!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Maybe she hasn't brought them in yet Peggy?


----------



## atotton

The cam is working for me. The girls are just picking at food in their stalls.


----------



## Liz k

Hi no new news on Bree still can't find those boobies...lol have to get al the way down head on ground to see them...lol so we just keep waiting...........


----------



## cassie

thats ok



we can watch and wait


----------



## Eagle

maybe she will be a modern working mum and put her on the bottle


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> maybe she will be a modern working mum and put her on the bottle


So far that looks to be the case....lol


----------



## weerunner

Sounds like Bree and Marcella have really decided to go together (whenever that may be). Marcella's at day 313 and just a tiny hint of a udder, nothing to even take a pic of.


----------



## Liz k

weerunner said:


> Sounds like Bree and Marcella have really decided to go together (whenever that may be). Marcella's at day 313 and just a tiny hint of a udder, nothing to even take a pic of.


Hi Amanda yep I know the feeling...lol as we just wait for boobs to grow .......it's worse than watching grass grow....lol


----------



## Liz k

Girls out stretching those legs, cam will be back up 6pm cam time....need to do some computer work......see y'all then...


----------



## cassie

Good Morning!  or good evening lol

ok Bree you are either going to have a massive udder and have that baby tonight for me or you are going to be a good girl and wait for me to get back from my holiday



will be watching her today last day of work and I hope she is a good girl while I'm away


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Good Morning!  or good evening lolok Bree you are either going to have a massive udder and have that baby tonight for me or you are going to be a good girl and wait for me to get back from my holiday
> 
> 
> 
> will be watching her today last day of work and I hope she is a good girl while I'm away


From the look of things Cassie no need to worry.......lol by the way you only have one vacation planed right.....lolololo (snort,laugh,chuckle,roll on floor)


----------



## izmepeggy

I have Marestare up and watching..I'll get on here between movies and bathing dogs..Gosh I live an excited life..lol.


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals no new updates still the same, I haven't done update in awhile cause I had my grand baby here this weekend...boy did I forget how time consuming they can be soooo I thought I'd share a pic.......


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OMG!!!! What a little cutie!!! What's her name?


Hailee Rae....


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Sorry gals no new updates still the same, I haven't done update in awhile cause I had my grand baby here this weekend...boy did I forget how time consuming they can be soooo I thought I'd share a pic.......


OH MY GOSH!!!!! She is a DOLL!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Liz, what a little sweet heart


----------



## countrymini

What a little cutie, and GREAT name!


----------



## Liz k

Thank you all hope y'all enjoyed the pic.......have no horse baby's to show so I thought my grand baby would fill the gap for now....

And back to the DO NOTHING mares, I guess there holding out for Cassie......we will see......lol


----------



## Eagle

all is quiet at 2.00 am


----------



## Liz k

Updated pics from this am......not the best pics but Bree hates things in between her legs....hahahahahahaha


----------



## Eagle

Well we understand a lot from those pics



NOT


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Well we understand a lot from those pics
> 
> 
> 
> NOT


That's my point...hahahahaha her due date is tomorrow and baby would starve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

well good job she is in no hurry then cos we wouldn't want her/him to starve


----------



## K Sera

Liz... whats the "business" end look like? Any softening of the muscles in the rear at all? Rosey has really gotten soft around the tailhead and rear muscles .... I'll be happy with a foal tonight .... by the light of the full moon!


----------



## Liz k

K Sera said:


> Liz... whats the "business" end look like? Any softening of the muscles in the rear at all? Rosey has really gotten soft around the tailhead and rear muscles .... I'll be happy with a foal tonight .... by the light of the full moon!


Bree's back end is still round, but loose and soft in the tail area...unless your messing with her back there....lol vulva is alittle swollen and getting relaxed, her behavior is very uncomfortable used to be lasting 20 to 30 min at night last night was over 2 hours thought for sure there would be a hungry baby by today...so that's good there I sent...lol I'll be keeping a eye on yours as well as mine...........


----------



## weerunner

Wow, she really needs to get a move on with that udder. Marcella has just started hers last weekend, I'm so glad to see it starting. At least baby will have some food when she finally arrives.


----------



## Eagle

All is well at 4.20 am


----------



## K Sera

It's 9:15 pm .... Is it snowing over there????? I know we have a cold front that blew through but it's either snowing or you have alot of bugs flying around in front of your cam! All is quiet!


----------



## Liz k

K Sera said:


> It's 9:15 pm .... Is it snowing over there????? I know we have a cold front that blew through but it's either snowing or you have alot of bugs flying around in front of your cam! All is quiet!


No Lynne i think that's dust it's windy here....lol


----------



## Liz k

Udders growing at a slow rate of speed....


----------



## Eagle

1.20am Bree is down sternal resting


----------



## weerunner

Yup, Bree and Marcella are standing by their slow but steady progress. March babies it is.


----------



## Liz k

Ok so progress is slow but at lease its going........ Here's pics from today......DON'T LAUGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX

Oh no I just cant help it


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Oh no I just cant help it


Jackie...(boink over head) be nice...lol


----------



## countrymini

Well, I might check back on this thread in a month shall I, and see if there is an udder?


----------



## Eagle

skinny people have small boobs


----------



## K Sera

We're not getting anywhere over in my neck of the woods either, boobs or no boobs!


----------



## Liz k

K Sera said:


> We're not getting anywhere over in my neck of the woods either, boobs or no boobs!


I feel better knowing I'm not alone...



looks like March it is........April?


----------



## izmepeggy

I think Bree is going to be like LaLa and drag on for a bit



.And today IS MARCH.


----------



## Eagle

5.40 am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

Ok Rosie and Bree heard it throu the grape vein that Marcella got it done now its ya'lls turn........lol

Congrats Lynne on your filly.........


----------



## weerunner

Liz, marcella did not get it done, she's still pregnant. And so is Rosey and Bree. We are all still waiting and watching. But did someone have a filly cause I want the fairy at my place next please.


----------



## targetsmom

Remember last year that Toffee made very slow progress in the udder department and look what she ended up with! OK, a colt, but we are still in awe of him. Be patient... my mantra for the next 2 months or so!


----------



## weerunner

Ok, I see what's going on. Rosey had a foal today!! Yay and a filly. So it's just Bree and Marcella out of us three now. Go girls, this weekend works for me too.


----------



## Liz k

weerunner said:


> Liz, marcella did not get it done, she's still pregnant. And so is Rosey and Bree. We are all still waiting and watching. But did someone have a filly cause I want the fairy at my place next please.


Hahahahaha sorry thought I read Marcella foaled oops.....lol it was rose that foaled...ok so now it's between Marcella and Bree come on girls.............


----------



## AnnaC

4.30am and i had to do my usual 'refresh, refresh' as the girls are playing at statues again!!


----------



## Liz k

Noop nothing new..........and we wait......


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Noop nothing new..........and we wait......


And wait



and wait



and wait...lol


----------



## Eagle

targetsmom said:


> Remember last year that Toffee made very slow progress in the udder department and look what she ended up with! OK, a colt, but we are still in awe of him. Be patient... my mantra for the next 2 months or so!


I will remind you of this in a month and a half





1.30 am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

WE GOT LUGGAGE!!!!!!!! small but fast growth and cranky.......


----------



## Eagle

3.00 am and all is quiet so far


----------



## Eagle

3.20 am and she is down sternal

4.00 am and she is up


----------



## AnnaC

4.17am and grazing quietly. Hooray for luggage!! Well done Bree!!


----------



## Eagle

cam has gone black, I will text Liz


----------



## Eagle

cam is back


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> cam has gone black, I will text Liz


Thank you Renee.


----------



## Eagle

You are very welcome


----------



## Liz k

Here are some pics of progress..... 2/26/13


----------



## Liz k

And as of 3/4/13...........


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good and making steady progress.


----------



## Liz k

Update for today is all the same more luggage packed but that's about it........


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wow she's kinda grumpy tonight lol. Do you have new neighbors in there? She's not happy about them lol. Looking good though, should be any time now!


----------



## AnnaC

1.15am and she's resting quietly sternal.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Anyone else see Bree curling her lip? She seems to be more alert right now than usual...but it could be my overactive imagination lol. As if I can't get enough mare staring at home, at our mares, I have all the girls cams on here up to check lol...I'm so addicted!


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 1.00 am

Yep welcome to the Nutty Nursery where we are all addicted


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 1.10 am Hi Liz


----------



## weerunner

_She looks very dropped to me. An progress on the udder. Her and Marcella are waiting for some unknown cue. _


----------



## Liz k

Sorry everyone past couple of days I've been at hospital grand baby Hailee is in ICU for asthma so don't have a update as of yet on Bree.........


----------



## Eagle

Oh bless her little heart. I am sending prayers and a big hug to you and her mummy.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Poor little girl, so sorry to hear she's been sick! Just know that you're not alone, we are all thinking of you and your grandbaby. I am a mom of three kids with chronic illnesses, we spend our fair share in the hospital and seeing specialists. She is a beautiful baby girl, you must be so proud of her, she looks so brave and strong. Bless her!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless her - sending prayers, hugs and hopes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Liz k

THANK YOU for all the prayers they must be working Hailee was moved out of ICU and into a normal room today.......

Now for update on Bree

Very moody pinning ears, running all the other horses(all but the stallions she spends all day teasing them) I have never seen that before, still not much milk thou she is now past her 330 days so hope she shows us that baby soon, but till then we just wait....

Thanks for watching


----------



## izmepeggy

Oh my gosh Liz..I just read the post..Hope she is doing okay



Poor little thing.A scary thing for a child and everybody involved..I have been watching Bree,but not posting..


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hugs and prayers to the little one and Momma and Grandmomma. Bless her heart she is such a little cutie. Watching, but not posting much.


----------



## JAX

MS server down yet again.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies. 12.50 am and all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

Luggage moving ever so slowly at this rate she'll foal this time next year (hahahaha) I know, she's waiting on the the next mare (Mandy) to catch up so she's not alone. Lol....

Bree has dropped in the belly but with her being a maiden she's not real loose in the back end and the hoohaa well let's just say I'm glad I don't have to squeeze out of it hahahahahaha.

Thanks for watching........


----------



## Eagle




----------



## blazingstarranch

Liz....hahaha you're too funny! I told my friend the other day that our maiden, Midnight, has a hiney so tight you could bounce a quarter off of it!


----------



## Liz k

blazingstarranch said:


> Liz....hahaha you're too funny! I told my friend the other day that our maiden, Midnight, has a hiney so tight you could bounce a quarter off of it!


Yep I think I have midnights twin...lol


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just means your foaling kit better be complete with lubricant! You ladies are tooooo funny!


Oh I got lots of lube.....anyone need some? Hahaha


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Some people don't think of it -- but it's great to have on hand! (no pun intended.....LOL)


Ya right Diane.......lol


----------



## countrymini

Diane, you're on fire today





Is it a common thing for maidens to not completely relax in the back end?


----------



## Liz k

countrymini said:


> Diane, you're on fire today :roflIs it a common thing for maidens to not completely relax in the back end?


And have no luggage? She's 333 days from last breed date and unless I had some hanky panky through fences I'm at a real lost......


----------



## countrymini

I feel your pain lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I think she read Cassie's letter..




She'll drop that baby the night Auntie Cassie comes back..lol..


----------



## Eagle

How is she today Liz? and how is your little grand daughter doing?


----------



## happy appy

My maiden went to day 348. She is just waiting until the perfect time.


----------



## Liz k

happy appy said:


> My maiden went to day 348. She is just waiting until the perfect time.


Thank you then there's still hope for Bree.....


----------



## happy appy

Yep! she was hand bred only once so we knew the exact days


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> I think she read Cassie's letter..
> 
> 
> 
> She'll drop that baby the night Auntie Cassie comes back..lol..


I'm back!!!! so come on Bree! lets get this show on the road, we want to see your baby now.... any time...

how about now?....

now?....

now?....

LOL do I need to write her another letter Liz?


----------



## cassie

I know its only early... but the cam is down Liz...


----------



## cassie

bree down sternal for a nap 9:14pm


----------



## cassie

heading home for lunch be back soon


----------



## cassie

Bree has been down resting sternally for a little while now she just went flat then decided she didn't like that and went sternal again...


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> I'm back!!!! so come on Bree! lets get this show on the road, we want to see your baby now.... any time...how about now?....now?....now?....LOL do I need to write her another letter Liz?


Hi Cassie welcome back, see I told you she would wait and it wouldn't hurt to send several notes...lol


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Hi Cassie welcome back, see I told you she would wait and it wouldn't hurt to send several notes...lol


Thanks Liz





haha I might have to send something through then asap hey lol.

is there any progress for her?


----------



## Liz k

Ya'll asked about progress well here it is, you tell me


----------



## Liz k

Here's Mandy's she's not due until 3/26


----------



## cassie

Morning Liz



looks like a little progress there for Bree... at least she is doing something





come on Bree! Marcella had her gorgeous little colt now its your turn to have a lovely little filly <3


----------



## Eagle

What does her hooha look like Liz?


----------



## cassie

Hey I think she has dropped in the tummy more... does anyone else think so? she actually looks pregnant today from this angle...


----------



## Eagle

Well she didn't like that! Lol she does look different today Cassie


----------



## cassie

haha no she didn't, I'm glad you agree Renee



I tried to like your post but apparantly I have reached my "quota for positive votes for the day" ROFL thats a first 

She is quite cranky at that tummy Liz... kicking at it of course while her head is buried lol


----------



## cassie

bree down sternal had a roll now just resting


----------



## cassie

and back up... not the usual nice long rest for miss Bree... how is she tonight Liz?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> and back up... not the usual nice long rest for miss Bree... how is she tonight Liz?


Hi Cassie alittle more uncomfortable tonight....Bree that is...lol


----------



## cassie

haha she is down sternal resting now and Mandy was just out flat she has just gone back sternal I don't know how long either girls been down as I only just got back from lunch... but they both seem content

Mandy back up


----------



## cassie

gosh that baby sure is making Bree uncomfy tonight. stands in one position, nope shifts a leg nope goes back to first position shifts other leg looks ready to lie down again back to other position leg back and she stays there.... gosh now she turns around as the light has just come on and she hardly moves her back end... late night check from mummy maybe?


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> gosh that baby sure is making Bree uncomfy tonight. stands in one position, nope shifts a leg nope goes back to first position shifts other leg looks ready to lie down again back to other position leg back and she stays there.... gosh now she turns around as the light has just come on and she hardly moves her back end... late night check from mummy maybe?


Yes late night check not much different from in the day...


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies



1.20 am and both girls are eating


----------



## AnnaC

3.45am and we have two statues standing quietly - very close together, talking or making plans maybe?? LOL!!


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 1.20 am and both girls are eating


Morning Renee


----------



## Liz k

Hello everyone just wanted to to thank all of you who have been helping me pass the time throu Bree's pregnancy it's been loooooonnnngggg and just wanted ya'll to know its appreciated very much the longer she goes the more eyes shell need I have a feeling she will be a stop, drop, and plop kind of mare and I'm already running on low........so now to the update.....

You see for yourself...


----------



## weerunner

The changes she needs to make could be made quickly. Look at Marcella, her udder was pathetic and a week later I'm watching her foal running around the stall. It's gonna happen quickly with her I bet.


----------



## cassie

I'm here for the evening watch Liz, a little late to the party then normal but we clipped Suzie for the royal



so happy with how she turned out!! 

Liz I am here all day today although I'll be heading to lunch in the next hour... but if you want to catch a few hours sleep I'm happy to take over the watch for you



naughty Bree! I hope she gets that shopping happening real quick!! I used the shopping tem for the first time on the marestare page on FB the other day LOL they had never heard of it and thought it hilarious LOL its just normal talk for us





let me know when you want to take a nap and I will watch your precious naughty girl


----------



## blazingstarranch

How exciting, she's so close and yet we never know just when they will go! Looks like another long night ahead ladies!


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm here also.



I didn't go to work. So I will be watching..Get some sleep Liz.


----------



## cassie

I'm here for the next hour till I have to pick up my little bro from school...


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie..Hope you're doing well.


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy I'm doing well thanks how are you?





p.s Bree down sternal 11.31pm


----------



## cassie

heading out to pick up the lil bro. Bree still down resting


----------



## izmepeggy

Doing good thank you..See you in a bit.


----------



## AnnaC

2am and all is quiet.


----------



## izmepeggy

2:45 and sternal..


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies




All is quiet at 2.45 am


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..I keep forgetting to refresh the page..LOL


----------



## Eagle

Peggy


----------



## Eagle

cam is down, texting liz now


----------



## izmepeggy

Good grief,I just noticed that..I knew I should have opened 2 windows on this puter..There it is..


----------



## Eagle

They are back



Thanks Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

Well,I need to get to bed..



Bye Renee and Cassie.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy


----------



## Eagle

4.40 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

Bree was just down sternal after alot of leg shifting then almost a minute later she was back up again...


----------



## Liz k

Hi girls sorry so late my youngest daughter has taken over my computer to watch her Netflix so I get very short intervals with it do my updates,

No real changes today still the same as yesterday except she is one more day further along then yesterday ...lol

Than you all who have been watching....


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm home tonight,so I will be watching, an waiting



and waiting



and waiting



..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

12:13 and going down sternal

12:35 now she's up


----------



## misty'smom

This is my first year watching.....hope I get lucky to see foal born!! Having fun watching all the mares but my eyes are getting heavy....................


----------



## izmepeggy

12:43 and a strange person KISSING on Bree..oh,wait a minute that"s YOU LIz...



Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

I work 3rd shift so I'm up anyway..

Liz,was that a foal alarm you put on Bree?


----------



## misty'smom

This has been fun watching the mares tonight but I am falling asleep and my laptop almost slid off my lap twice.........yikes I don't want to drop it!! I will check back in the morning. Goodnight girls!


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I work 3rd shift so I'm up anyway.. Liz,was that a foal alarm you put on Bree?


Yes Peggy order per Jackie ...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Yes Peggy order per Jackie ...lol






Yea, blame it on Jackie


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Yea, blame it on Jackie


It's always Jackie's fault......


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> This has been fun watching the mares tonight but I am falling asleep and my laptop almost slid off my lap twice.........yikes I don't want to drop it!! I will check back in the morning. Goodnight girls!


Welcome mistysmom hope you get to a foaling soon too...thanks for watching sweet dreams...


----------



## izmepeggy

Sorry to say, but I have to get to bed..Have a Dr. app. in the morning..And I am NOT a morning person..



You gals stay out of trouble..LOL.. and she's lying down sternal


----------



## AnnaC

2.20am and both are hoovering. Morning everyone!


----------



## Liz k

Morning all I'm off to get some sleep I did put a halter monitor on per Mrs Jackie so hope it works in case see y'all tomorrow and thanks for the extra eye ........ Nn Peggy sweet dreams.....


----------



## cassie

Turning my laptop on now, so will watch while you sleep liz


----------



## cassie

cam down... :/

just sent a text to what I think is Liz's number... :/


----------



## AnnaC

Still down - hopefully just a techno hitch?


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh I am so sorry for calling you Jackie





tried ringing the first number and it went to Liz's work msg lol

is there another number that I can use LIz for next time so I don't wake Jackie up? again sorry Jackie LOL

I'm sure thats a fun wake up call having an aussie calling you LIz LOL





hope your able to get the cam up shortly Liz. lol oh dear...


----------



## cassie

yay I can see Bree again



thanks Liz!... sorry hehe


----------



## AnnaC

Phew - there they are, thankfully all ok!

LOL!! Cassie - never mind at least you tried!!


----------



## cassie

haha thanks Anna, I'm signing off for the night. see you in the morning everyone





and Bree because you made me wake up Liz AND Jackie you had BETTER have done some shopping while I sleep... understand?!!

night all


----------



## AnnaC

Night Cassie - sleep well.


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh my gosh I am so sorry for calling you Jackie :blushtried ringing the first number and it went to Liz's work msg lolis there another number that I can use LIz for next time so I don't wake Jackie up? again sorry Jackie LOLI'm sure thats a fun wake up call having an aussie calling you LIz LOL :FootInMouth:hope your able to get the cam up shortly Liz. lol oh dear...


Sorry Cassie Jackie doesn't mind .hahahah



right Jackie? Daughter had phone so didn't see or hear call won't happen again but I do have another number it's 830-707-4981


----------



## Eagle

yey lets all ring Jackie in the night


----------



## cassie

hahahah I'm glad it was all ok LOL

so was bree a good girl? did she do some shopping while I was sleeping?

will put that number in my phone now



thanks Liz.

p.s can you receive texts on that phone? I might try sending one through if you can just as a test... if thats ok


----------



## misty'smom

Just tuned in and I see all the girls are right were they were last night!!! Would love to see a foal born.................


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> hahahah I'm glad it was all ok LOLso was bree a good girl? did she do some shopping while I was sleeping?will put that number in my phone now
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Liz.p.s can you receive texts on that phone? I might try sending one through if you can just as a test... if thats ok


Yes Cassie it gets texts to so go ahead send a test....


----------



## Liz k

Hi all no changes today all the same



so one day Bree will open the flood gate and show us her surprise.


----------



## misty'smom

I hope I don't miss it!!! Come on Bree...............


----------



## cassie

well Bree has been all quietness tonight so far been down briefly a few times but not the massive rests that she is known for...

ok Liz I will send you a text in your morning


----------



## Liz k

Sorry Cassie the number is 210-708-4981 typed the wrong one on the other post


----------



## Liz k

Liz k said:


> Sorry Cassie Jackie doesn't mind .hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> right Jackie? Daughter had phone so didn't see or hear call won't happen again but I do have another number it's 830-707-4981


Correct number 210-708-4981


----------



## cassie

hahaha thats ok Liz, what are you doing on here anyway? lol you should be sleeping lol.

I'll try send you a text in the morning


----------



## JAX

LOL I dont mind at all. Liz is, shall we say, a HEAVY sleeper. My number is there only because I will call every number in their house till I get ahold of someone and if a mare is looking iminent then I will do it while im driving as fast as I can over there! So dont worry at all about calling you sounded very sweet love the accent. So funny because you are still in my phone and I knew it was you calling. Yes I asked Liz to put the halter alarm on her... but it only will work if you put it on her Liz...


----------



## Liz k

Ok I'm headed to bed ill be going to barn to put on monitor......Jackie.........thanks all for the help

Night night all


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ok I'm headed to bed ill be going to barn to put on monitor......Jackie.........thanks all for the help
> 
> Night night all


Goodnight Liz..I'm watching tonight also.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Goodnight Liz..I'm watching tonight also.


Ty Peggy and the rest of you


----------



## AnnaC

2.20am - Bree hoovering and Mandy being a statue in her usual spot. Morning daytimers - night night sleepers!


----------



## izmepeggy

Hi Anna and Renee.



Bree is sternal.

4:00 and up standing

4:15 all is quiet . I'm going to bed.



See you later.


----------



## Eagle

Night Peggy, sorry I am late answering


----------



## cassie

JAX said:


> LOL I dont mind at all. Liz is, shall we say, a HEAVY sleeper. My number is there only because I will call every number in their house till I get ahold of someone and if a mare is looking iminent then I will do it while im driving as fast as I can over there! So dont worry at all about calling you sounded very sweet love the accent. So funny because you are still in my phone and I knew it was you calling. Yes I asked Liz to put the halter alarm on her... but it only will work if you put it on her Liz...


oh I'm so glad Jackie lol felt so bad! lol Liz when I wake up in the morning I"ll have a go at texting you, n Jackie I now have your number added into my new phone so I can ring in case of emergencies



haha oh thank you, I wonder what the aussie accent sounds to people from other countries lol do we sound really bogan?

Liz I hope Bree has a good update for us all this morning





night everyone! have a great morning evening or day time

oh I forgot to add the important bit... Bree is being boring LOL she is quite uncomfy this morning... doing her leg shifting other wise all is quiet


----------



## Liz k

Hi all I have grand baby Hailee tonight so I might not be around much tonight but I will be watching and checking boards as much as I can, Hailee is doing much better will try to post pics......now for update on Bree. Well all is the same alittle more discomfort today but that's about it wish I had more to update on but.......I don't



so we just wait.......

Ps Cassie I'm still waiting for that text...



lol


----------



## chandab

cassie said:


> oh
> 
> 
> 
> haha oh thank you, I wonder what the aussie accent sounds to people from other countries lol do we sound really bogan?


You'd have to tell me what bogan means, so that I could tell you if that's how it sounds to me.


----------



## Liz k

chandab said:


> You'd have to tell me what bogan means, so that I could tell you if that's how it sounds to me.


Yea Cassie what's up with that? Lol


----------



## izmepeggy

BOGAN : Australian term used to describe members of
society that are a combination of what the Yanks call Rednecks, Jocks
and Trailer Park Trash. most likely found wearing mockies,
flanalette shirts and consuming VB (bad Aussie beer). Large amount of
bogans can be found living in The Borough, Bendigo, Aust.

Oh my gosh,I think I"M a BOGAN


----------



## izmepeggy

11:53 Bree flat out

11:58 now up


----------



## Liz k

Here's Haliee


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> BOGAN : Australian term used to describe members ofsociety that are a combination of what the Yanks call Rednecks, Jocksand Trailer Park Trash. most likely found wearing mockies,flanalette shirts and consuming VB (bad Aussie beer). Large amount ofbogans can be found living in The Borough, Bendigo, Aust. Oh my gosh,I think I"M a BOGAN





izmepeggy said:


> BOGAN : Australian term used to describe members ofsociety that are a combination of what the Yanks call Rednecks, Jocksand Trailer Park Trash. most likely found wearing mockies,flanalette shirts and consuming VB (bad Aussie beer). Large amount ofbogans can be found living in The Borough, Bendigo, Aust. Oh my gosh,I think I"M a BOGAN


Oh no I'm not one of those....hehehehehe


----------



## izmepeggy

LOL...Liz..Hailee is ssssoo cute..I'm watching during commercials.



I'm watching "The Dead Files"


----------



## izmepeggy

1:53 and sternal

2;45 Flat out

2:51 now sternal

3:09 up grazing the stall

SORRY I forget to put your time Liz...you're an hour behind me.


----------



## JAX

Wow she is down alot tonight!

BTW she is still down

Also several yawns earlier and flapping her tail while she was laying down...strange


----------



## JAX

2am cam time she has just gotten up and I am headed to bed. Nighty night to all of you!


----------



## izmepeggy

Nite Jackie..Pleasant dreams ( unless Cassie or I call you)...LOL

Bree and Mandy are standing quietly together.. And I have to go to bed..


----------



## AnnaC

3.30am and hoovering quietly.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Liz k

So here was our day today......will do update later tonight when Hailee goes home...


----------



## Liz k

And..........


----------



## Eagle

Ahhhhh Liz she is just adorable, those little cheeks are so kissable.


----------



## Liz k

Peggy, Renee, and Cassie this ones for ya'll..........lol sorry had to take pic of computer so might not to clear....


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The little "girly-girl" princess! Just awesome! And what am I -- mud pie? Where's the Aunty Diane picture??


Ok aunty Diane here's one for you....once again it's on puter so alittle blurry......she's in a boat


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, your granddaughter Hailee is adorable!! Is she your only grandchild? I LOVE being a grandmother, I have 3 grandchildren!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Peggy, Renee, and Cassie this ones for ya'll..........lol sorry had to take pic of computer so might not to clear....


oh my gosh! that is too cute! your little grand daughter is the sweetest little thing! absoloutly gorgeous!

hahaha Peggy love your term of Bogan, though its a little harsh lol. No I'm not a bogan not compared to some out here lol

oh Liz every time I go to send you a text I remember that its the middle of the night not middle of the day for you LOL. if Bree would foal then I would have a good excuse to do it lol


----------



## Liz k

Ok update on Bree ..... Milk veins huge and luggage is packing so m aybe soon?


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> hahaha Peggy love your term of Bogan, though its a little harsh lol. No I'm not a bogan not compared to some out here lol


LOL Cassie,I got the meaning of the word on the internet..And they say the internet NEVER lies...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, She is the cutest thing..If she ever needs a baby sitter in Kentucky let me know..lol..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, She is the cutest thing..If she ever needs a baby sitter in Kentucky let me know..lol..


You got it Peggy, did you notice the tu tu? .....


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> You got it Peggy, did you notice the tu tu? .....


Yes I did..LOL..Are YOU going to wear it tonight??????


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Yes I did..LOL..Are YOU going to wear it tonight??????


I will never tell.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I will never tell.






Liz..Can we get it on camera please!!!..hehehe


----------



## izmepeggy

2:20 lying sternal

2:30 now up

2:40 Standing at the gate waiting for Liz to come out it her TuTu....LOL

3:05 lying sternal

3:19 flat out

3:30 Sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Going to bed. See you later


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow what a little doll, she is just so cute Liz.

All is quiet in the barn


----------



## Liz k

Bree is holding steady no change between yesterday and today so keeping fingers for soon....





Now for update on DeeDee's show today.....well she was entered in 1 halter class and places 1st and 2nd from there went to the champion class and got reserve champion and then went to the supreme class and per trainer just missed supreme champ was beaten by the same mare who beat her in the champion class soooo for her first show she did awesome for being a yearling........


----------



## misty'smom

Watching tonight.......hope Bree decides tonights the night!! I have a granddaughter whose nickname is Bree her real name is Aubree!! So come on Bree this Nina wants to see a baby born!!!!


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> Bree is holding steady no change between yesterday and today so keeping fingers for soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for update on DeeDee's show today.....well she was entered in 1 halter class and places 1st and 2nd from there went to the champion class and got reserve champion and then went to the supreme class and per trainer just missed supreme champ was beaten by the same mare who beat her in the champion class soooo for her first show she did awesome for being a yearling........


oh congratulations Liz!!! that is soo very exciting! go Dee Dee we always knew she would be a star!

yay for Bree starting to think about something... she is calmly grazing her stall atm...

I just sent you that text Liz lol (finally ) let me know if you get it


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> oh congratulations Liz!!! that is soo very exciting! go Dee Dee we always knew she would be a star!yay for Bree starting to think about something... she is calmly grazing her stall atm... I just sent you that text Liz lol (finally ) let me know if you get it


No text yet Cassie so I sent you one hahaha


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz,I knew she would do good..She's a STAR.


----------



## cassie

bree down sternal and Mandy down flat 11:42pm

Mandy back standing 11:55pm Bree still down sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Caught you kissing Bree again..LOL..Where is your TuTu? How do they look tonight..


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy





I saw you too Liz



hoping that she has done some shopping for us


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> Hi Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you too Liz
> 
> 
> 
> hoping that she has done some shopping for us






Cassie..


----------



## cassie

how are you Peggy? what have you been up to?


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> how are you Peggy? what have you been up to?


I've been good..Didn't go to work tonight..Started Isaac back in harness and I think he's ready to start dragging a tire..Have you started showing your horses yet?


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> I've been good..Didn't go to work tonight..Started Isaac back in harness and I think he's ready to start dragging a tire..Have you started showing your horses yet?


oh thats so good



must be so thrilling for you!

yeah have been showing Suzie these last few months and she is going to the Royal Easter Show this saturday actually... SOOO nervous LOL her class is the biggest class and while I'll be happy as long as she works well a ribbon would always be happily accepted





Bree back down sternal 1:29am

I'm signing off for an hour or 2 putting the kids to bed give Smartie some more medicine and do a leading lesson with Suzie...

be back soon


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies, wow Liz what a good day at the show. Way to go Dee Dee


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





2:57am Bree down sternal, Mandy out flat


----------



## cassie

3:01am Mandy and Bree back up


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie





3.20 am and the girls are stood quietly


----------



## cassie

Bree back down sternal 3:39

how are you today Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Fine thanks Cassie, cold maybe




and you?

4.00 am and the girls are doing NOTHING



God Liz you barn is boring, I think we need some entertainment


----------



## cassie

I completley agree! all of these mares are soo boring atm... so boring in fact I think I may just go to bed... lol Bree is back up again, Mandy is down.

haha i bet your cold... brrr its pretty cold here tonight too though obviously not as cold as where you are LOL trying really hard to keep Suzie from growing a coat... 5 days till the Royal... just needs to hang on a little longer!! lol :/


----------



## cassie

Bree is back down sternal again Mandy is down flat 6am


----------



## cassie

Bree back up Mandy sternal... now Mandy uplots of stretching from both girls...


----------



## cassie

... coooeeee Liz, how is Bree and Mandy this afternoon? have you got some pics of DeeDee from her show for us?


----------



## Liz k

Hi all Bree is holding steady 340 today geeeesss she has to let go soon.....

I will post pics of DeeDee as soon as I get them from the trainer who showed her, hoping to receive them soon...


----------



## cassie

aww naughty Bree, she has to go sometime...

yay thank you would love to see them! and if they take too long you have to say that we must have piccies after DeeDee's Aunties will not be happy!!!








has Mandy started doing anything yet? how many days is she now?


----------



## cassie

mandy down flat, Bree grazing her stall at 9:11pm


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> aww naughty Bree, she has to go sometime...yay thank you would love to see them! and if they take too long you have to say that we must have piccies after DeeDee's Aunties will not be happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :LetItAllOuthas Mandy started doing anything yet? how many days is she now?


You bet ill as soon as I get them them ill put them here...lol

Mandy is now 313 days today...


----------



## cassie

haha very good

Bree is down sternal looking very cute and snuggly! I almost want to go down and have a little snooze with her





yay Mandy.


----------



## izmepeggy

5:23 Bree is sternal and Mandy standing..I swear if you didn't have something on the fan I would think it was a still picture...lol


----------



## cassie

I have thought that many many times lol. Bree is down again resting sternally... has been down for quite some time now...


----------



## cassie

She is now down flat


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy  what's been happening?

Hmmm yawning....


----------



## cassie

Well I'm headed to bed... After bree got up, she did what looked like it could be a small mushy poop then was yawning but now she is standing quietly a leg stretched right out... Will be interesting to see your update in the morning liz... Will keep the cam up just in case


----------



## Liz k

Ok well I'm officially on Bree STRIKE....I give up, Bree won



she's 341 days and doesn't appear any closer (THUD) so I hate to ask you all to watch an boring, endless prego mare good news is Mandy should approaching her due date she's 314 days.....lol


----------



## Eagle

No worries Liz, try putting the tutu on Bree



Joking aside, she will foal when she is ready and we will be here to wake you in the middle of the night.


----------



## blazingstarranch

It's definitely frustrating! Quite a few of us are in a similar position, and you DO get really worn out.



I'm now programmed to wake up every hour through the night!



I was just talking to my friend, and owner of these mini's and we concluded that two of our mares who are at 317 and 318 respectively, look like hippos with finer heads...


----------



## countrymini

C'mon Bree, give your mumma a break. 341 days is just unacceptable


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Magic Marker Mini's is in the same boat. I have a maiden mare that is at 348 days. I've decided she has a tumor and some hormone problem, which makes her have all the signs of foaling. Huge bag, loose, elongated vulva, etc. At least you have a camera, so you can have helpers watching. We couldn't get a camera this year, so I'm the one getting up during the night to check on the mares. My roommate/business partner works nights.


----------



## cassie

naughty naughty Bree! I was sure after last nights performance we would have some sort of change...




so we go another night comes... and we are here watching again...

Magic Marker, you must be so exhausted you poor thing!



hope your little girl goes soon!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I have another mare at 330 days and may foal before the maiden mare. Three more in April and the last one in June. We are getting camera's and alarms for next year. An alarm wouldn't help with first mare(without the camera) because I would be checking on her all night. She still sleeps flat out. She's so big her one hind leg doesn't touch the ground.


----------



## cassie

oh no poor thing



well let us know when you have your cameras set up for next year and we will be watching





Bree is down sternal having a nice little rest... didn't you get the memo Bree? FOAL ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

I sure would love Bree to be the first mare I see give birth on Mare Stare!! Come on you stubborn little girl!!!!!!!!!!

This has been so cool to tune in every night to check in on everyone's mares on their cams. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## cassie

bree down flat... sleeping





9:12pm and she is back up again


----------



## countrymini

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Magic Marker Mini's is in the same boat. I have a maiden mare that is at 348 days. I've decided she has a tumor and some hormone problem, which makes her have all the signs of foaling. Huge bag, loose, elongated vulva, etc. At least you have a camera, so you can have helpers watching. We couldn't get a camera this year, so I'm the one getting up during the night to check on the mares. My roommate/business partner works nights.



Oh no, aren't these mares nasty! Hope your girls give you a break soon so you can get some sleep. Otherwise I fear your typing will become incoherent


----------



## cassie

Manyd down flat 10:37pm Bree grazing her stall... lol BORING!


----------



## cassie

hahaha I agree Diane 100%


----------



## cassie

bree down sternal 10:51pm Mandy still out flat snoozing away


----------



## cassie

both girls back up at 11:25pm


----------



## Liz k

Thank you all for letting me know I'm not the only one.......lol, storms moving in so cam might have issues if so please call I'm off to get some zzzzzzzz

Thanks all


----------



## izmepeggy

Goodnight Liz..I will be watching for a while..STORM..lol..I know of a LOT of foals born during storms...hehehe

And I have your number next to my puter..


----------



## izmepeggy

2:24 Mandy standing, Bree sternal

2:28 Bree is now up

2:46 and they are both standing next to each other.

3:15 Bree is sternal


----------



## AnnaC

6am. Bree down sternal, Mandy flat out, looking like a beached whale, bless her. Any storms obviously didn't kick start foalings!


----------



## Liz k

Cams down for awhile with the girls out......will be back with updates and pics....


----------



## targetsmom

I think you will have lots of company waiting this year. Our mares are nowhere near where I would expect them to be at 300 days. They are getting their pre-foaling shots today and we had one mare foal that same day one year, but I don't think so this year. I can barely see/feel udder changes.

I think you need to put a sign up in your stalls like Heather used last year: Instructions. 1,Stop eating 2. Lie down. 3. PUSH 4. Have the foal!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok here's some pics

Bree- 342 days


----------



## Liz k

And here's Mandy

Mandy-- 314 days


----------



## Eagle

looks like Mandy is catching up


----------



## Liz k

FYI today while doing our photo shoot with Mandy she started turning and proceeded to almost fall over, staggering around for a few minutes she finally quit staggering but still have been very moopy or depressed like so if you see anything odd with her please let me know starting to think this pregnancy is bothering her not sure how long she will go.....although she has very little luggage.........Thanks....


----------



## Eagle

Will do liz, bless her I am sending prayers that she foals soon.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Blessing her with prayers for a safe foaling. will be watching while watching Daniela.


----------



## cassie

aww poor little Bree, definitley will be continuing to watch her as much as possible... I'm finishing in half an hour to go and get Suzie ready for the show but I might take my laptop out to keep an eye on Bree at the same time




I'll be able to watch later tonight as I'm at home... hope she foals soon. poor baby!


----------



## Liz k

Ok I'm heading night night Bree's been lying down more and for shorter periods of time and Mandy haven't lied down yet at all....... Nite all see in the am...o wait it is am hahaha



later........


----------



## Eagle

Night Liz, all is quiet at 1.30am.


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are getting a good sleep Liz as the girls are just playing statues at 2am so everything is normal!

Morning Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee, morning Anna, 3:55am she is calmly grazing her stall and Mandy is copying her


----------



## cassie

Bree down sternal 4:13am


----------



## cassie

bree down flat about 5 minutes later back sternal again. Mandy just gone down sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

4:23 Mandy flat out and Bree is sternal..I just got home from work and was thinking Bree might have had her foal.But NNNOOO ..lol.


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Cams down for awhile with the girls out......will be back with updates and pics....


And I had you in a TuTu in mind when you said "pics"..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

4:47 Bree is flat out and Mandy is now sternal

4:56 Bree up and Mandy flat out

5:05 Bree sternal and Mandy standing

5:10 and I have to go to bed..All is quiet in the nursery.


----------



## cassie

now Bree is sternal Mandy is flat LOL I'm heading to the shower.

Hi Peggy





hmm yawning from Bree as she just got up...


----------



## cassie

peggy are you able to watch for a bit while I have a quick shower?


----------



## cassie

Bree back down sternal, then flat... she has been up and down alot in the last hour...

mandy back up warming her butt on the light lol


----------



## cassie

Bree back up grazing... Many still sun baking


----------



## cassie

Both girls standing resting and I am headed to bed, night all


----------



## Eagle

6.40 am Bree is back down sternal. Mandy is hoovering her stall


----------



## Eagle

Is the hooded lady you liz?? what no tutu before breakfast


----------



## cassie

Any updates liz?? Hope she hasn't had any more episodes today... Very scary...


----------



## izmepeggy

I came home this morning,was watching the horses and wondered where everybody was..



Then got on just to realize EVERYBODY WAS HERE..I just forgot to REFRESH the page



I have been watching for a while when I get off work.


----------



## cassie

ROFL Peggy!!!!














your worse then the no sleep breeders lol.

oh dear!

good to see you around though lol we need to have an alarm for when Peggy needs to refresh the page I think... hehe.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I came home this morning,was watching the horses and wondered where everybody was..
> 
> 
> 
> Then got on just to realize EVERYBODY WAS HERE..I just forgot to REFRESH the page
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching for a while when I get off work.


Peggy you are to funny


----------



## Liz k

Got some DeeDee pics at her first show so here they are......then ill do Bree update


----------



## Liz k

Ok now for update on Bree.... We made some progress today all day she was itching and cranky so Jackie came over and she SAID she got two big drops off very thick and sticky milk soooooo maybe soon



oh and if you notice something blue on her butt that's her foaling Abdullah (Wilson) and everyday she doesn't foal it will get darker (everyday an extra coat of paint) until she foals..Hahahaha.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Liz, Dee Dee looks fab



i don't think I have ever seen a horse with a black mane and white tail. Super!

Good news about Bree


----------



## cassie

I'm the same as the girls! Dee Dee looks incredible! WOW!!

haha come on now Bree, you don't want a blue spot on your butt do you? hint hint!


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals it was either Wilson or a for sale sign...lol Jackie wanted the sale sign so I went with Wilson


----------



## cassie

hahahaha fair enough.


----------



## Liz k

Ok Jackie said she would post pics of her Indy so here's the lil man 26 inches


----------



## cassie

oh my gosh he is gorgeous!!!! sigh love him, wow only 26" he doesn't look it! reminds me of my Finnley man! he could be very happy living with me



lol

both Bree and Mandy are down sternal resting... I'm heading home now to get Suzie ready for the show... will be on and off a little bit. and watching when I can.


----------



## Liz k

Night update on Bree


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love that picture!!

1.45am and Bree down sternal - some yawning, occasional glances at the tummy, plus a few periods of heavy breathing - maybe ........ could she ..........???? Will be watching.


----------



## Eagle

Jackie he is just totally adorable, what an itzy bitzy little guy. can I have him?



When is his show?

Bree seems a little restless tonight


----------



## AnnaC

3.30am and I'm feeling quite disappointed - she seems more interested in continuous hoovering rather than progressing with a delivery! LOL!!

Gotta go do my chips now - good luck with the rest of your night!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Peggy you are to funny


Well, sometimes I"M my BEST form of entertainment..



:BananaHappy



:rofl ..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Got some DeeDee pics at her first show so here they are......then ill do Bree update


DeeDee is just STUNNING..I knew I should have came and got her last year..hehehe..I expect her to have a great show carrier..


----------



## izmepeggy

5:09 Bree sternal and Mandy flat out.. REFRESH


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ok Jackie said she would post pics of her Indy so here's the lil man 26 inches


Oh Jackie,he is precious..How old is he?


----------



## izmepeggy

5:43 Bree and Mandy are both up.. REFRESH...LOL


----------



## Eagle

Peggy little Indy is 4, isn't he adorable.

good girl, keep refreshing


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..I am refreshing my heart out...hehehe.. He is a cutie...


----------



## izmepeggy

Morning Diane.


----------



## izmepeggy

6:08 and they are quietly standing..I have to go to bed..See everybody tonight..


----------



## Eagle

night peggy


----------



## Liz k

Hi everyone well still no baby so we watch another night to see if Bree blesses us with a baby...



haven't done check today Jackies here we are going to eat and let herhiness eat and then we will do check...and no not in tu tus.....soon thou,

Hi Peggy, Cassie, Diane, Renee and everyone else who's stops in to take a look at this very long battle between Bree and me

BREE..........................................................ME

345................................................................0

Yes Bree's winning.


----------



## K Sera

Liz ... I do stop in every day and look .... WOW! My little Dee Dee is 3 weeks old today and I can't believe she is that old already. I don't mean to rub that in ... I just got to hand it to you and everyone still waiting and watching! Diane is right .... you win in the end! I can't wait to see what's cookin!


----------



## atotton

She's down, and it almost looks like she breathing heavy... and she is back up again


----------



## misty'smom

Stopped by to check on Bree and I see she does not have a little foal by her side yet.



I think when she does deliver it will be a very special little foal!! I for one can not wait to see this baby, but I am sure it is very nerve wracking for you Liz!!!!





I am still keeping my fingers crossed I am watching when Bree decides to show everyone her little foal!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

8:50 Bree is now up

I will be between watching Bree & Mandy, and the movie Argo..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> 8:50 Bree is now up I will be between watching Bree & Mandy, and the movie Argo..


Pretty good movie Peggy, if you like politics......lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I like good movies and I'm bored...lol

10:00 Bree is sternal and Mandy is up grazing the stall

10:23 Bree flat out. Mandy still grazing her stall.


----------



## chandab

I finally get the Wilson reference.


----------



## izmepeggy

10:52 Bree up grazing the stall.


----------



## izmepeggy

Chanda


----------



## chandab

I'm on the computer too much as it is, so I only check out the cams occassionally, and haven't checked any lately, so hadn't seen "Wilson".


----------



## izmepeggy

I wonder if Wilson is going to stain her rear...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Bree has her butt to the camera.I wonder what people think when they look at the camera and not read the post first about Wilson..



:rofl


----------



## izmepeggy

1:09 And Bree is standing quietly at the gate.Mandy is grazing the stall..

1:43 Bree sternal Mandy standing quietly


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie. When are you going to show your horse.


----------



## izmepeggy

2:10 Bree grazing the stall,Mandy standing

Bree is NEVER going to have this baby


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie and Peggy, how y'all doing?


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz.

2:49 and the girls are standing quietly beside each other.

3:20 all is quiet. I'm going to bed.



See you late.


----------



## Eagle

Pulling cam up now!


----------



## Liz k

Hi all Bree's behavior has now changed to loving wanting to be scratched by human as well as other equine to the point of stalking if you(they) don't scratch.....lol it's quite funny..... Other then that no real change. Except my sanity ...


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz..Was that your daughter with you? How is Bree looking tonight?


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz..Was that your daughter with you? How is Bree looking tonight?


Nope that would be Jackie and I...lol of course I being the younger one..hahahahahaha per Jackie Liz is the one more like DeeDee tall and slender and Jackie more like Indy shorter and rounder...lol exact " "

Bree still the same as yesterday..........(thud)


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay,if you say so.



..lol..I knew it was Liz under Bree's tail thou.



.I will be watching during commercials..Maybe a foal tonight.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Okay,if you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> ..lol..I knew it was Liz under Bree's tail thou.
> 
> 
> 
> .I will be watching during commercials..Maybe a foal tonight.


Lol Jackie was at tail Liz had the head....lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Lol Jackie was at tail Liz had the head....lol


Now THAT"S a friend...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

10:30 Bree sternal Mandy grazing her stall


----------



## Liz k

Yup..........


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, you could have waved.



..lol..


----------



## Liz k

Hhhhhiiiiiiiii Peggy ( hug wave)


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hhhhhiiiiiiiii Peggy ( hug wave)


LOL liz.


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie..Did you show your horse yet?


----------



## Liz k

Hello Cassie how did Susie do at her show?


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Cassie, inquiring minds want to know...hehehe


----------



## izmepeggy

Thanks Diane..It's just that I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She posted on her thread:Classic K Miniatures update, results from Sydney royal Easter show!!! You girls need to get "out" more!!!


Ok Diane i blame Bree if she'd just foal I would then be able to see and function like a normal human...........but noooooooo Bree doesn't play by the same rules...lol. Ty for the link....


----------



## izmepeggy

I have to go to bed..Not feeling well..


----------



## countrymini

Oh no! Hope you feel better soon Peggy.

Bree, are you going to surprise us tonight?


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I have to go to bed..Not feeling well..


Ewwwww....lol hope your feeling better


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are feeling a bit better now Peggy?





5pm and grub's up down at the barn!


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Come on Cassie, inquiring minds want to know...hehehe


haha sorry girls,

Thanks Diane for posting the link to my page





thanks for waiting for me Bree, ok we are now ready for you to have your baby





p.s you have baby Wilson goes away! just so you know lol.

is there any increase in her udder at all Liz?

oh Peggy are you feeling better today? hope so...



poor thing


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you everybody.



I'm feeling SO much better today.I'm going to work tonight so won't be able to watch..I will check when I get off work.Hoping for a safe delivery.


----------



## Liz k

Have a good night/day Peggy at work and we will read you in the am/pm......hahahaha

As for update on Bree ate tiny bit of change in luggage not much for being 348 days but who knows......lol


----------



## cassie

any change is good change



as long as she is getting closer LOL. come on Bree for goodness sake!

how is mandy looking?


----------



## cassie

Bree down sternal early at 8:17pm


----------



## misty'smom

OK Bree, I sure would like to see my 1st Mare Stare birth and tonight is a good night to have your baby!!


----------



## atotton

Think she is might be foaling.. at least I am posting in the right thread this time..



Lying flat out now.


----------



## misty'smom

Really? She looks like her breathing has changed.....


----------



## cassie

she is down flat... doesn't seem to be any signs of contractions though... keeping a close eye on her just in case as she doesn't lie flat very often anymore...

a few tail swishes...


----------



## cassie

back sternal


----------



## atotton

Yeah



I think my mind is getting ahead of me, hoping to see what she has in the oven.


----------



## cassie

back up... stretch lots of tail swishing and back to eating.





haha thats ok Alana, I had my phone ready to msg Liz just in case... its so hard to know lol


----------



## atotton

I'm getting so impatient.



She must of just needed a lay down before stuffing her face again.



Oh Bree please show us your surprise


----------



## misty'smom

She is up again.....I think she is teasing us!!!!


----------



## cassie

yes I think so! naughty girl!


----------



## atotton

I think it is time I hit the sack, good night, hoping you aunties get to see some action tonight. I'll be checking the cams before I work in the morning.


----------



## misty'smom

Goodnight! I will be watching a bit longer then I will be headed that way myself.........


----------



## cassie

Night Alana,

i'm heading to lunch



be back shortly... will keep Bree up on my phone checking in.


----------



## misty'smom

Well, I am headed to bed. Goodnight Miss Bree, I will tune in tomorrow to see if your little one is here yet!


----------



## Liz k

Bree is the biggest tease......... But I do have a feeling there won't be much signs before she foals thank goodness she's a maiden it will take longer to deliver to allow to get to barn......lol

Thank you all for watching and here's hoping Bree shows all the aunties her baby soon....and me


----------



## cassie

Bree down sternal again... not sure how long for as um well I may have fallen asleep at lunch LOL apparantley I'm still trying to get over the weekend. hehe

she looks quite comfy just resting. I haven't see Mandy up and down like normal.


----------



## cassie

mandy down sternal and now down flat... 12:04am


----------



## cassie

Bree now flat at 12:15am

back up at 12:17am bit of tail swishing


----------



## Liz k

2:41 am cam time I'm going to bed

Bree just got up and is standing statue like.......lol night night


----------



## Eagle

Sweet dreams Liz



Hi Cassie welcome back


----------



## izmepeggy

6:20 Bree sternal Mandy standing

Just got home from work and NO BABY..Poor Bree she must be miserable.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Peggy, I am glad you are feeling better


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Renee



How are you doing?


----------



## Eagle

Fine thanks, my son is sick with tonsillitis though


----------



## izmepeggy

Poor Baby..I bet you're waiting on him hand and feet..lol..

7;07 Bree is up standing


----------



## izmepeggy

I see it is feeding time,so I'm off to bed..Everybody have a great day or night,which ever the case may be..lol..


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams Peggy


----------



## Liz k

Here's some update pics Bree 347 days........ Ya really


----------



## Liz k

And here's Mandy..... 317 days sorry Mandy's boobies had to have a bath...lol


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We should have our followers have a poll to see who foals first, Design at 354 days or Bree. Also, if they think the foals will be fillies or colts.

I have a mare that is at 314 days and she is 70% bagged up in just 4 days.


----------



## Liz k

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We should have our followers have a poll to see who foals first, Design at 354 days or Bree. Also, if they think the foals will be fillies or colts. I have a mare that is at 314 days and she is 70% bagged up in just 4 days.


Magic I've seen yours I bet yours go first......


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Part of me wants to second guess the breeding dates, but I took the stallion out before Design would have come back in. I checked her every couple days from then until at least three months after she was covered. She never came back into heat. She was never in with a stallion after that. So, I know the dates are correct.


----------



## Liz k

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Part of me wants to second guess the breeding dates, but I took the stallion out before Design would have come back in. I checked her every couple days from then until at least three months after she was covered. She never came back into heat. She was never in with a stallion after that. So, I know the dates are correct.


These mares have minds of there own....they need to learn how to read.....our lives would be so much less tiring and we would have less grays......lol


----------



## Eagle

If I were Mandy I would sue you for posting these











/monthly_03_2013/post-40872-0-45434900-1364240374_thumb.jpg

Remember! be nice cos I watch her all night


----------



## cassie

hahaha oh poor Mandy!

hey I can see a change in Bree



from that pic you sent me Liz. her teats are starting to seperate and I think she is looking longer and more puffy behind





at least she is imrpoving... slowly but surely. any chance she could have taken at a later date??

will be in and out a little today but will let you know when I'm not able to watch and when I'm back on board


----------



## atotton

Back again to watch for a couple hours. I've been checking in throughout the day. a bit more rested than last night.


----------



## cassie

atotton said:


> Back again to watch for a couple hours. I've been checking in throughout the day. a bit more rested than last night.


hey Alana



here's hoping she decides to do something for you





have you heard of barn alarm?


----------



## atotton

Is that the buttons at the top of the video?


----------



## cassie

http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

this is barn alarm





you can keep it up, minimised on your computer and as soon as any mare is close to foaling and the low or high alert is hit you will get alerted



low alert is hoofbeats and the high alert is a horse neighing



works great if you want to catch some foalings. at this time of year your bound to see a few from marestare.

(just a hint if you leave the house make sure you turn it down or off LOL I had it up at work and went to lunch came back and some mare had foaled and the workers couldn't work out why they could hear this horse neighing from my computer LOL )


----------



## atotton

Oh cool, thanks.



Haha that's too funny!!


----------



## misty'smom

Hi ladies, I tuned in again hoping to see Bree foal!



I've been watching almost every night for a few weeks now especially Bree! So now I won't give up until I see a FOAL!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> hahaha oh poor Mandy!hey I can see a change in Bree
> 
> 
> 
> from that pic you sent me Liz. her teats are starting to seperate and I think she is looking longer and more puffy behind at least she is imrpoving... slowly but surely. any chance she could have taken at a later date?? will be in and out a little today but will let you know when I'm not able to watch and when I'm back on board


Cassie I wish I could say yes but she was hand bred on 4/3,4/5,4/7,4/9,4/11 and that's it........now unless there was something going on throu the 2x2 no climb horse fence then only one heat cycle and hand bred.......


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Hi ladies, I tuned in again hoping to see Bree foal!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching almost every night for a few weeks now especially Bree! So now I won't give up until I see a FOAL!!!!!


Hey Misty one day I promise she will foal......now we just have to hope we all catch it...lol


----------



## cassie

ok I'm heading out for a while now. will let you all know when I'm back on board





oh dear, naughty Bree no records thank you Miss!


----------



## misty'smom

Is Bree a little irritable tonight? She just turned her backside to her stable mate in front of her as if to say"back off" I am trying to have a baby here!!! LOL (we all wish!!).


----------



## misty'smom

Maybe I am just "wishful thinking" but Bree is moving about more tonight and really does seem agitated.......


----------



## Liz k

Well i can say she's closer today then yesterday...lol haha


----------



## izmepeggy

I will be watching when I can..Not feeling well so didn't go to work..Maybe she will foal tonight


----------



## cassie

Peggy I hope you are feeling better soon



but at least you get a night off to help us watch.

p.s everyone I'm back watching lol

Now Miss Bree, Aunty Peggy isn't feeling well and it would be very nice and I mean VERY NICE if you would help her to feel better by having this foal... ok? so anytime now honey


----------



## misty'smom

So sorry you are not feeling well Peggy. Here in Va there is still a lot of viruses going around, probably our wacky weather!!! Rest up and get well soon, we need your company here watching.......and watching............and watching!!!!! Lol

Time for bed! Goodnight ladies and Miss Bree!!!!


----------



## cassie

night Misty's mum






I'm thinking that Bree is alot more agitated tonight... hmmm has anyone seen her down at all so far?


----------



## izmepeggy

Thank you Cassie and Misty'mom..



My new drink is "Pepto Bismol" LOL..


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> night Misty's mum I'm thinking that Bree is alot more agitated tonight... hmmm has anyone seen her down at all so far?


Hi Cassie yes she's been down twice already but not for long periods..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> night Misty's mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Bree is alot more agitated tonight... hmmm has anyone seen her down at all so far?


Not since I have been watching..But,from the shaving on her coat I would say she has at some time tonight




Liz


----------



## cassie

izmepeggy said:


> Thank you Cassie and Misty'mom..
> 
> 
> 
> My new drink is "Pepto Bismol" LOL..


hahaha what?! lol what even is that?

oh ok thanks Liz, do you think she is more agitated tonight?


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> hahaha what?! lol what even is that?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepto-Bismol


----------



## misty'smom

I almost do not want to sign off, Bree seems to be fidgeting (if a horse can fidget, you can tell I taught kindergarten!!) a lot right now!! She was down once that I saw.

I just missed the foal being born over at Eagle's Ring, Lotus.....I thought I had time and took my dogs out when I came in there was a foal, it was super quick!!!!!!

OK Bree I'll give you a little longer, my eyes are getting heavy!! LOL Can not stay up late like when I was young!


----------



## izmepeggy

come on Bree


----------



## misty'smom

Oh and Peggy do you take your Pepto straight up or on the rocks?? LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

misty'smom said:


> Oh and Peggy do you take your Pepto straight up or on the rocks?? LOL


I take it STRAIGHT



LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, where is your PINK bucket?????

You have to have a PINK bucket, so she will have a GIRL..hehehe


----------



## cassie

oh I see... we don't have that here LOL.

Misty's mum I don't know if she is going to do anything.... naughty girl!


----------



## cassie

HAHAHAHAHA ROFL














look what I found! Miss Bree the Ballerina (oh and Liz you should be happy with me cos I made sure you weren't in there lol)


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> HAHAHAHAHA ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofllook what I found! Miss Bree the Ballerina (oh and Liz you should be happy with me cos I made sure you weren't in there lol)
> 
> 
> 
> brees tutu.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> brees tutu2.jpg


Peggy it was pink. Lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I CAN NOT believe you did it..Right when I had to take the dog outside..Next time I will let him pee on the rug...lol I MISSED IT..REPLAY PLEASE...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I CAN NOT believe you did it..Right when I had to take the dog outside..Next time I will let him pee on the rug...lol I MISSED IT..REPLAY PLEASE...lol


Ok Peggy tomorrow just for you....lol.....time please?


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ok Peggy tomorrow just for you....lol.....time please?


I guess I'll have to catch it next year...lol


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Good thing we didn't start a poll. Design foaled a silver pinto colt at 7:40 pm. Pictures in the morning.


----------



## izmepeggy

Okay Bree..You're WAY behind..Let's get with it.





I'm going to be away from the puter for a while..I have got to lay down for a while..I may also fall asleep..lol..


----------



## cassie

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Good thing we didn't start a poll. Design foaled a silver pinto colt at 7:40 pm. Pictures in the morning.


oooh I'm headed straight over to your thread to take a peek! YAY Design!

cme on Bree!


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Okay Bree..You're WAY behind..Let's get with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be away from the puter for a while..I have got to lay down for a while..I may also fall asleep..lol..


Hope you feel better Peggy hugs your way and pink tu tus ....lol....


----------



## cassie

yes hope your feeling better soon!! haha Liz


----------



## cassie

Bree down flat now sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

1:28 Bree flat out, Mandy standing..

1:30 Bree now sternal

I don't know how long I will be up..But will watch when I can..


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies, boy do you chat a lot, it has taken me 10 minutes to get to the end


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Me too Renee! Hope you are feeling better Peggy - off now to check on Design's foal - come on Bree, stop hoovering and get down to business!!


----------



## cassie

hehehehe well... we have to think of some way to keep us occupied gosh! lol she is so boring...

down sternal and looking like a beached whale... for goodness sake Bree! FOAL ALREADY!!


----------



## cassie

3:59am Bree down flat... gosh so much for not wanting to lie down much


----------



## Eagle

She is out flat and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cassie

back sternal and a little bit of yawning happening...

Hi Renee



how is little Alby this morning?


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie, he is feeling better thanks so I sent him to school cos they finish tomorrow for a week and I have some things I need to do.


----------



## cassie

Bree was back up for a while but is now back sternal and a little bit of yawning again...

thats good that Alby is back at school



so they have a weeks holiday over Easter? our schools have a two week break in the middle of April, then a new term starts is that similar to what will happen next week for your boys?


----------



## AnnaC

5.25am and she's down again - looking at her tummy. Might there be some ACTION coming????????????


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> 5.25am and she's down again - looking at her tummy. Might there be some ACTION coming????????????


she definitley been acting differently tonight Anna, even though she has been down alot tonight she has been acting strange...

I'm heading to bed. will be looking for an update in the morning.

Night all


----------



## AnnaC

Night Cassie - sleep well. Guess we will all be keeping our fingers crossed for an announcement soon - but I think she will wait for you to wake up so dont worry!


----------



## Eagle

Eve Wilson is fading in the eternal wait



If it is a colt can we call him Wilson


----------



## SummerTime

How do I find Bree's camera? I'm still trying to figure this all out. I want to see this girl!


----------



## SummerTime

Thanks Diane!!!


----------



## SummerTime

Wow! Bree is in a very bad mood! Im not sure who the little mini is next to her but Bree is really mad that she is there!

Kay, Bree is only 2 days ahead of Summer. They are so close to foaling at the same time! Summer is at 345 days today ...sigh.... Our girls must know each other and must have collaborated together on wanting to make us crazy! Maybe they will foal on the same day? Maybe tonight??


----------



## Liz k

SummerTime said:


> Wow! Bree is in a very bad mood! Im not sure who the little mini is next to her but Bree is really mad that she is there! Kay, Bree is only 2 days ahead of Summer. They are so close to foaling at the same time! Summer is at 345 days today ...sigh.... Our girls must know each other and must have collaborated together on wanting to make us crazy! Maybe they will foal on the same day? Maybe tonight??


Oh summer that would be nice, lets keep our fingers crossed.....lol


----------



## Eagle

hhhmmmmmmm Bree looks different to me, I think I will keep a close eye on her tonight


----------



## atotton

I was thinking the same thing Renee.


----------



## misty'smom

Hello Miss Bree, I see you are still in your stall by yourself



Did you know that tonight is almost a full moon? Well tomorrow is the actual full moon but is sure looks full tonight!! But you probably do not want to have a baby on a full moon night like many other mares



Even humans tend to have their babies on full moons but that is not for you right??



(for the Aunties watching....I am using a little reverse psychology! It always worked on my kindergarten students and after all minis are like 5 year olds right!!! LOL)


----------



## Liz k

Hi everyone sorry no updates today haven't been feeling well today, haven't moved from couch, sooooo I bet since I'm not feeling well Bree will decide to go tonight.....if I feel better ill update later...thanks

Peggy I hold you responsible........lol..........


----------



## misty'smom

Oh no Liz sorry you are not feeling well.



So yes Bree probably will decide tonight is the night..............we will keep watch for you



! Rest up and feel better you will need your energy sooner or later!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Hi everyone sorry no updates today haven't been feeling well today, haven't moved from couch, sooooo I bet since I'm not feeling well Bree will decide to go tonight.....if I feel better ill update later...thanks
> 
> Peggy I hold you responsible........lol..........


Sorry you're not feeling well Liz



..But, IT'S NOT MY FAULT



..I wore rubber gloves while typing and a face mask so none of my friends on the internet could catch it..Not to mention giving my computer a VIRUS..


----------



## SummerTime

MAN what is going on with us?? Its like we are strangely connected Liz!! I feel like a piece of poo!! GRRR... Watch Bree and Summer both foal on us sickies!


----------



## izmepeggy

11:47 Bree and Mandy sternal





11:55 Bree still sternal Mandy standing


----------



## cassie

I'm so sorry that you have not been feeling well Liz, get better soon!

12:12 Bree down sternal... still... having a big rest again... sigh.


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie..Liz is blaming me for making her sick





12;19 bree flat out

12:29 Bree now sternal

12;45 Both are up grazing their stalls


----------



## cassie

aww did you cough while she was out with the mares Peggy?





I think you should make up for it by making her well again





gosh all these grls are soooo boring tonight!


----------



## izmepeggy

LOL Cassie..My problem was with my stomach..


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies, Sorry you are feeling rough Liz, how much shall we bet tat Bree will foal now?


----------



## izmepeggy

I see a lot of mares are foaling late


----------



## AnnaC

2.40am and all is quiet (playing statues again!)

Hope you feel better soon Liz.


----------



## cassie

haha whatever you reckon Peggy lol. you still coughed on Liz I'm sure  just kidding, hope you're both feeling well again soon
mandy and Bree down sternal


----------



## cassie

Mandy back up


----------



## Eagle

I hope you both feel better this morning.

Bree just had a big stretch and I was hoping baby would pop out


----------



## Eagle

Morning Liz, you are up early, how are you feeling?


----------



## Connie P

I've been peeking in at your mares Liz.  Love your setup!


----------



## cassie

yes how are you feeling today Liz?

sin't it amazing her setup Connie? I'm most jealous of her stables!


----------



## Eagle

So am I Cassie, I want a mini that wears a tutu too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Liz, hope you're feeling better. Just saw your Boxer run in to Bree's room to potty



. She? was jumping in and out between your trip with fresh hay. Too cute



. What is her name?


----------



## cassie

Morning Ladies,

how are you feeling this afternoon Liz and Peggy? I hope neither of you have been sharing with anyone else...





how are both girls looking tonight Liz? I'm here all day today so can watch for you. come on girls.


----------



## misty'smom

Hi, Liz and Peggy how are you feeling tonight?? Hope that you both are doing better.........

Sorry, well maybe the mares aren't like 5 yr olds



! And I am all out of psychology, after all I only taught kindergarteners!!





So



Bree have your foal already!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

a mini dream come true said:


> Liz, hope you're feeling better. Just saw your Boxer run in to Bree's room to potty
> 
> 
> 
> . She? was jumping in and out between your trip with fresh hay. Too cute
> 
> 
> 
> . What is her name?


Hi Hazel the boxers name is Brin and she loves to potty in the horses stall...lol

Still not feeling great but I did go out today to get feed so I guess better than yesterday.....


----------



## Liz k

Update was reported to me by my daughter who feeds for $$$$ ya that's her job...lol and report goes as follows........................................Nothing New.



. I'm starting to feel like Bree will never foal...



I can't imagine she got pregers from something other than the only hand breeding I did ......but I guess any things possible ....... Darn I'm hoping she's just taking a long time to cook this lil one..........


----------



## Eagle

Can we have some pics Liz, tell your daughter the Aunties asked


----------



## Liz k

Ok Renee here's the pics.....don't look any different though

I did get some milk thick and sticky

And Mandy is 322 days


----------



## izmepeggy

Glad you're feeling better Liz..I'm feeling your pain..lol..I think I'm better so going to work tonight..Will check in the morning..



Praying for a safe delivery..Maybe Bree and Mandy will foal the same night..lol..That would be CRAZY.


----------



## cassie

it would be crazy indeed and I think we would all be wishing we were over there to help Liz out lol. no they should at least wait 2 hours lol


----------



## Liz k

Y'all missed my daughter Dannie she did a back flip in Bree's stall tonight...lol


----------



## cassie

oh no!! I was out doing the banking, gosh its crazy in town :/ everyone always goes crazy before a long weekend lol

she will have to do a repeat for us


----------



## JAX

I think Liz said on marestare that her daughter has agreed to do it every night till Bree foals...


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> I think Liz said on marestare that her daughter has agreed to do it every night till Bree foals...


:worshipyes she did


----------



## Eagle

Can she do it during the day whilst I am awake please


----------



## izmepeggy

Just got home from work to see NO FOAL..What is it with your girls Liz???? Maybe they feel like they're being WATCHED...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

misty'smom said:


> Hi, Liz and Peggy how are you feeling tonight?? Hope that you both are doing better.........


I'm doing SO much better..Thank you for asking Misty'smom



By the way..What is your first name?


----------



## izmepeggy

4:41 Bree sternal and Mandy standing..Or should I say "Same O',same O'" In other words, the same as ALWAYS...lol

5:28 and both are standing. Have to go to bed..Will check in later this evening..Everybody have a great day!!!


----------



## SummerTime

Liz k said:


> Y'all missed my daughter Dannie she did a back flip in Bree's stall tonight...lol[/quote
> My sister has been watching your cams and she came down this morning to look at Summer and she started telling me about this girl that did a back flip on the cams!! Lol so she saw it!!
> 
> Has Bree still not had her baby either??


----------



## Gone_Riding

Come on Bree! Bless your mummy with a textbook foaling!


----------



## cassie

Well I hope miss bree doesn't have it while I can't watch today... :/ headed to the royal again to do some strapping for a friend... If she does. Best of luck for foaling liz!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Good luck to your friend Cassie


----------



## misty'smom

I hope I didn't miss anything today.....but if I did,I pray that all went well! My first name is Julie, I am sure you guessed Misty is my mini! Lol! I did not stay on too long last night, was not feeling well either. I have RA and some days the fatigue/joint pain gets the better of me!

But I will be back after dinner tonight to watch or see a new foal! Oh I would love to see a repeat of that back flip!


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> I hope I didn't miss anything today.....but if I did,I pray that all went well! My first name is Julie, I am sure you guessed Misty is my mini! Lol! I did not stay on too long last night, was not feeling well either. I have RA and some days the fatigue/joint pain gets the better of me!But I will be back after dinner tonight to watch or see a new foal! Oh I would love to see a repeat of that back flip!


Hi Julie welcome to my never ending foaling watch on Bree...hope your felling better RA can be quite painful...lol as far as the flips my daughter sais she would do one a evening until Bree foals which by the looks might be quit a few flips, Bree is now 350 days and unless some breeding accrued thru 2x2 no climb 6 ft tall fencing then this mare is really trying to fossilize this baby......



so I would tell you there's probably other mares closer then mine. .....but thanks for watching


----------



## Liz k

Here a current pic, which by way looks like all the other ones.......


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, Thanks I am feeling better today!



Thanks for the update on Bree! Well, she has to foal sooner or later



!!! It is still exciting to watch knowing it COULD be anytime now..........anyway I watch at night while I am watching TV = Double Entertainment!! LOl If you can give us a heads up for the back flip presentation tonight!! LOL





It seems funny to me talking about "Bree" a mini mare because I have an 9 month old granddaughter "Bree" which is what we call her short for Aubree!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Is it just me, or does mare stare go on FOREVER?!?!


----------



## misty'smom

Wahoo Great Backflip Dannie!!!!





I'd like to give you a trophy too Bree..................just have your baby!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Is it just me or does Bree not look prego anymore?


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Maybe she's just waiting to go a FULL YEAR like my mare Carrie. Foaled at 365 days like clockwork! Scared her new owner to death a few years back. She kept writing me and writing me and was ready to call the vet! But I had bred her, so I told her the exact date she would foal. She thought I was crazy! But again, like clockwork -- DAY 365~!
> 
> Come on Bree -- we don't really want to wait another 15 days -- Easter is coming....so how about a little "bunny" foal ??


Sounds good to me. My first foal (an AQHA mare, bred to APHA stallion) ever was born on Easter Sunday, March 31, 1997 and she had gone nearly a year; she produced a lovely nearly solid filly (so breeding stock APHA papers).


----------



## AnnaC

Morning to the 'day-timers'!





2.50am and all is quiet - Mandy flat out and Bree down sternal. Must admit that before I logged off last night I was a little bit hopeful for Bree as she really looked pretty uncomfortable, but so far ...................................!!


----------



## izmepeggy

5:38 and both are up standing at their gates..Can't stay on long this morning..I have to get some sleep..I have a busy day today.

6:20 and it's feeding time...Goodnight


----------



## a mini dream come true

Watching Bree reminds me of watching my Delilah last year. Bree is colored alot like Delilah.



. One of my grandkids wanted to know how I got Delilah up on the computer with Daniela and only one camera



.LOL. I had to tell them it wasn't her. LOL. I missed the back flip


----------



## blazingstarranch

Poor Bree! I hope she goes soon and has a nice, healthy foal for you! I have to admit, it may not be funny so maybe I'm just too tired these days...when I read your new title I laughed out loud...


----------



## Liz k

Hi gals haha I changed my title to give y'all a laugh....update boobs harder but not any bigger and she's not finishing her food.......so hope she goes soon...


----------



## countrymini

I think you might be right haha, what else could she be possibly doing with the foal for that long!


----------



## misty'smom

Well maybe in this case not eating is a good thing?? It could be natures way of her getting ready to foal.......


----------



## Liz k

Ok so now I'm getting text to watch Bree so she must be doing something...(gas I bet).....lol


----------



## SummerTime

Aghhhh!! I can't watch, I'm on my IPad in the RV and it wont let me stream video... Grrr... I'm going to miss it! Some body tell me what's happening with Bree!!


----------



## Liz k

SummerTime said:


> Aghhhh!! I can't watch, I'm on my IPad in the RV and it wont let me stream video... Grrr... I'm going to miss it! Some body tell me what's happening with Bree!!


Summer if you go to marestare and go to live cams hit L and look for ladykminiatures and hit the apple icon you can view cams on your iPad .....


----------



## izmepeggy

10:53 Bree is standing at the moment..


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz..I"ll be watching tonight..


----------



## SummerTime

Oh, really? I'm so dumb when it comes to technology! Lol. I'm going to see if I can figure that out right now!


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz..I"ll be watching tonight..


Ty Peggy I guess this is number 20 false alarm......lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Ty Peggy I guess this is number 20 false alarm......lol


Only 20??????? lol


----------



## Liz k

SummerTime said:


> Oh, really? I'm so dumb when it comes to technology! Lol. I'm going to see if I can figure that out right now!


Ok let me if you got it I do a lot watching from my iPad......lol


----------



## SummerTime

Yep, your right, you sure can! Lol thanks!

I'm not sure why I needed to go watch Bree, she doing exactly what Summer is doing only I'm watching Summer live! Lol. Zzzzzzz


----------



## Liz k

SummerTime said:


> Yep, your right, you sure can! Lol thanks!I'm not sure why I needed to go watch Bree, she doing exactly what Summer is doing only I'm watching Summer live! Lol. Zzzzzzz


Why because Bree and summer will be the only two left to foal on here.......hahahahahaha


----------



## izmepeggy

2:16 Bree sternal Mandy standing.

2:18 Bree flat out

2:31 Bree now sternal Mandy still standing

2:38 Bree doesn't know if she wants to lye flat or sternal..She seems very uncomfortable tonight..She seems to be breathing harder than normal.

2:54 Bree flat out.

2:59 Bree still flat out Mandy now sternal

3:00 Both sternal

3:07 Bree flat out Mandy still sternal

3:09 Both flat out


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> 2:16 Bree sternal Mandy standing. 2:18 Bree flat out 2:31 Bree now sternal Mandy still standing 2:38 Bree doesn't know if she wants to lye flat or sternal..She seems very uncomfortable tonight..She seems to be breathing harder than normal. 2:54 Bree flat out. 2:59 Bree still flat out Mandy now sternal 3:00 Both sternal 3:07 Bree flat out Mandy still sternal3:09 Both flat out


Hay Peggy are you out of breath yet...lol

3:10 an Bree and Mandy both flat out...


----------



## izmepeggy

LOL..Liz..Have you been watching her???..

3:19 and Brees up..I'm tired of running the race...lol..I'm running out of breath


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> LOL..Liz..Have you been watching her???..


Yes mam thought if I stared long enough something would show itself........nope haven't worked yet ....lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I was so concerned for her I grabbed me a cup of coffee and turned off my movie.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I was so concerned for her I grabbed me a cup of coffee and turned off my movie.


Lol Peggy your such a good auntie...


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> Lol Peggy your such a good auntie...


Thank you Liz..hehehe..And you know I wouldn't hesitate to call..lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, time for me to say goodnight..Will check back in later..



Get some sleep Liz..I feel your going to need it..lol.


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Well, time for me to say goodnight..Will check back in later..
> 
> 
> 
> Get some sleep Liz..I feel your going to need it..lol.


Oh no Peggy I'm heading to get some sleep to so if anyone can feel free to keep watch, but just in case Bree is wearing a halter monitor...lol night night need sleep.....please give me a call if you see anything......THANKS


----------



## Eagle

She is out flat and looks like a beached whale


----------



## AnnaC

5.10am and she's just gone down sternal - resting quietly.


----------



## Eagle

She sure is down a lot tonight!

and she is breathing really heavy!


----------



## cassie

Bree is up at the moment, and is yawning...


----------



## Eagle

morning Cassie


----------



## cassie

Now grazing her stable, she is looking really uncomfy n I want to keep watching but my eyelids are soo heavy :/ lol sleep... Lol


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams, I can text you if she starts


----------



## Liz k

Ok so looking for a V in Bree took this pic today and not sure on the placement of the V what's ya'lls thought?


----------



## Eagle

It still looks back to me but being a maiden I guess she could do whatever she wants. She was totally different last night though and that is usually a very positive sign.


----------



## Gone_Riding

She looks back to me too. So take a nap?


----------



## izmepeggy

I have the camera up and I will be on watch till the wee hours of the morning...


----------



## izmepeggy

camera is down for me

There we go


----------



## Liz k

I think website is having some issues.....should be better now....also I plan to get some sleep so if anyone needs to please call, I know you all will...lol, I will be checking in when I can THANK YOU everyone I know my girls are in the best hands while mine are snoozing...hahahaha see you soon....ty


----------



## misty'smom

I have never had the opportunity to watch mares that are in foal so closely, this has been exciting and fun! Could you all explain the V that you all are watching for?? Does it have to do with the shape of that cute round belly?


----------



## misty'smom

Oh and Liz, I love the picture of Bree you posted today out in the daylight! She is a pretty girl even with her big belly! Lol



This is going to be some kind of good looking foal!!!


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Oh and Liz, I love the picture of Bree you posted today out in the daylight! She is a pretty girl even with her big belly! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be some kind of good looking foal!!!


Thank you MistyMom I think I speck for all of us here when I say I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS FOAL as well of course whenever Bree's decides to bless us all...lol and for the V when the baby gets unto position to come out its front legs are in or near the pelvis which makes the rump of the foal rest on the belly which brings a appearance of the belly to a V look instead of the round look....Hope this helps in the understanding of predicting the foaling time...so far not working for me


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, Thanks for explaining the V !! I am furthering my education on "Mares in Foal" here!



I may have never even noticed the V unless I was looking for it. OK Bree I am watching for your "V" so show it to me to complete this lesson!!! LOL

I think these girls take turns, one is up, one is laying down........the one up lays down and the one down gets up LOL!!!!! I guess they want to give us some action to watch!!!! LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

12:27 Bree is sternal, lying down in a different spot than normal..Mandy standing..


----------



## Eagle

Sweet Dreams Liz.

all is quiet at 3.40am


----------



## AnnaC

5am and all is STILL quiet!!


----------



## Liz k

Just lost power cams down.


----------



## Liz k

Girls are put in stalls it's starting to storm and I have a bunch of wimps who with alittle drizzle try to climb back in barn so to avoid injury all horses are put in with some hay.......


----------



## AnnaC

Stay safe Liz - from what others here have said, those storms are not nice!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> MAYBE Miss Bree will FINALLY DECIDE to show us her baby -- it would be perfect "mare timing" to have it in a horrible storm!


Yes Diane I agree, but my center barn floods with just 1/2 inch of rain so I might be rowing to the barn...lol see what happens when you let a MAN take charge...


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Stay safe Liz - from what others here have said, those storms are not nice!


Thank you Anna there pretty bad and they haven't gotten here yet.....


----------



## amystours

Mindy and I can assure you that these are nasty storms, but not "foal producing" storms, lol

It's already hit us, and there were extremely high winds and some hail, so you guys take extra care and be safe!!

Keep an eye on your ladies, just in case the storm has decided to bring the gift of foals to YOU!


----------



## Liz k

amystours said:


> Mindy and I can assure you that these are nasty storms, but not "foal producing" storms, lolIt's already hit us, and there were extremely high winds and some hail, so you guys take extra care and be safe!!Keep an eye on your ladies, just in case the storm has decided to bring the gift of foals to YOU!


Amystours rest assure its not looking promising over here either for foaling storms..lol


----------



## misty'smom

Happy Easter Liz, Bree and Mandy!!

Hope all is Ok and that your storms have not gotten too bad....... We just had a little rain drizzle here in Va., not a very pretty Easter day



My babies seem to like to stay out in any weather. I am the one that always worries they are wet/cold and bring them in to their cozy barn with lots of hay until feeding time! I think because they are not a year yet they might not know enough to come in or at least go under the outside roof. I guess I am an old worry wart!! LOl

So how are the girls today?? Any new signs of progression? Maybe Easter Foals............


----------



## Liz k

Well here's the pics Bree 354 Mandy 324

Mandy is the red pic and I have a feeling by looks Mandy going to go first which is badddddd


----------



## misty'smom

Maybe a dumb question...but why would it be bad if Mandy foaled first?? I know Bree is way overdue, how long did she go with her other foals?


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Maybe a dumb question...but why would it be bad if Mandy foaled first?? I know Bree is way overdue, how long did she go with her other foals?


Not really bad just throws a kink in the plans Bree is a maiden and Mandy foaled last time when she was a maiden at day 324 so close I just hate having both this close and both needing the front stall.....lol


----------



## misty'smom

Oh, I did not know Bree was a maiden. Well then it is a race for the front stall girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Oh, I did not know Bree was a maiden. Well then it is a race for the front stall girls!!!!!!!


Appears that way....



wish one would just go already..........


----------



## izmepeggy

Just got home from work to see NO BABY..



Come on Bree..Maybe Bree and Mandy will pull an April Fools joke on you Liz.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Bree needs to look at the forum and see what the other mares are doing. Two foals already, she needs to join them. For your sake!


----------



## Liz k

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Bree needs to look at the forum and see what the other mares are doing. Two foals already, she needs to join them. For your sake!


Ok Magic I took iPad out to Bree and not only did I show her the new foals I also read the post to her so now we will see just how good she listened......



hahaha one of these days she will blow and I bet everyone will feel it.....lol. I bet a 6.4 on the rector scale.....


----------



## Liz k

Ok so I decided to change the heading....



hope it didn't confuse anyone.....lol


----------



## crisco41

hurry bree......Maybe we will get lucky and be right behind!


----------



## cassie

Mandy is progressing well! come on Bree! we even had a calf born on the weekend and I thought for sure I would come back on here and see a little foal in Bree's stall with her... no...





come on honey!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so here they are.....Bree today


----------



## Liz k

And here's Mandy...


----------



## Eagle

Wow looks like the race is on




Liz next time you do a profile shot can you stand further away. ROFL


----------



## cassie

ROFL Renee! LOL

OH MY GOSH! Mandy whats happened to your boobies!!! lol. wow she is looking good to go! a few more days and she will have her baby I think! better make sure I'm keeping a better eye on her...

but Bree is getting there too! thats some progress in her boobies and she looks really relaxed behind definitely the race is on... you can see from the cam the Bree's baby is sitting lower in her tummy... gosh how exciting! (and nerve racking!)

p.s I thought Bree has been acting a bit strange since coming in this afternoon... just not her normal evening activities... may be nothing lol who knows! she is a maiden lol


----------



## Liz k

My it's lonely at the top.........or is this the bottom......lol


----------



## misty'smom

OK Bree it is April Fools Day and you fooled everyone long enough!!!!!



It is time to get down to business and have that foal !!!!


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> OK Bree it is April Fools Day and you fooled everyone long enough!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to get down to business and have that foal !!!!


I so agree with you mistysmom.......now lets see if she agrees..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm home tonight so will be watching.I just watched 2 horses give birth in the last 15 min..Bree,your NEXT .


----------



## AnnaC

Late evening, your time, and both grazing quietly.


----------



## izmepeggy

Anna..I am watching too .








Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

Well, you could have waved



LOL..I LOVED the fashion statements..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Well, you could have waved
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..I LOVED the fashion statements..


I did wave with the scooper in hand too...lol


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Late evening, your time, and both grazing quietly.


Anna! what are you doing awake at this time?! gosh it must be around midnight for you or later... hope everything is ok...



izmepeggy said:


> Well, you could have waved
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..I LOVED the fashion statements..


haha saw the fashion statements, where were the back flips...

hmm Bree wants to lie down... decided against it oh there she goes... poor thing.

I saw you with the scooper Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

Now I DIDN'T see you wave.With or without the super duper pooper scooper..lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie


----------



## cassie

haha, Peggy lol.

Buttons, Tofee, Sugar and Bree are all down sternal... now if one of them would foal... it would make me very happy







izmepeggy said:


> Cassie






Peggy


----------



## cassie

Bree back up... that wasn't very long...


----------



## izmepeggy

Bree's like a yo-yo. hehehe

And down goes Mandy sternal


----------



## Liz k

(Liz pulling hair out) this is to confusing..........ugh.......





One up one down, pick up poo and drop some more......


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> (Liz pulling hair out) this is to confusing..........ugh.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One up one down, pick up poo and drop some more......






Poor Liz..And how many do you have in foal????


----------



## cassie

Bree back down again...

you poor thing Liz! lol


----------



## cassie

mandy down flat now...


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Poor Liz..And how many do you have in foal????


I only have two but I have other mares coming in to foal out.....lol


----------



## izmepeggy

Gosh Liz, your a gluten for punishment...lol


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Gosh Liz, your a gluten for punishment...lol


I know I just can't say noooo, plus I can't see losing a foal cause of sleep.....geez sleep its so over rated...lol


----------



## cassie

Mandy back up, Bree still sternal resting... Signing off for an hour or two gotta go home and feed up and have a quick play with the ponies before it gets dark I'll hopefully be back on while I try to do some studying later tonight


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> I know I just can't say noooo, plus I can't see losing a foal cause of sleep.....geez sleep its so over rated...lol


That's what you say NOW..Just wait a month...lol..


----------



## cassie

both girls back up


----------



## Eagle

2.40 am and the cam is down for me, anyone else having problems?


----------



## AnnaC

2.50am and it's working for me Renee - Bree down sternal and Mandy standing asleep in her far corner.


----------



## Liz k

Sorry cam went down and how's it's up.....sorry dang computers...lol


----------



## Eagle

no worries Liz


----------



## Gone_Riding

Here, baby, baby, baby!


----------



## Liz k

Gone_Riding said:


> Here, baby, baby, baby!


Didn't work Viola...lol nice try


----------



## Liz k

Ok so the timeless princesses are up for the night both looking about 24 hours closer...hahahaha....and more storms are moving in so if cam goes down text or call and ill activate my back up plan



.......

Also wanted to thank all you ladies for all the hours that you have put into these mares( I'm being nice) maybe one of them will thank you all soon.....





Here's to another night........


----------



## countrymini

Liz, are you 100% sure these girls were bred



:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha you poor thing Liz, we will be here till we see those babies!

actually second thoughts... (and make sure the girls read this)

we are soooo sick of watching these mares that we're giving up and we aren't watching anymore... your on your own Liz

no more watching for me... bye girls

lol... does reverse pshycology work?? lol shhhh


----------



## misty'smom

No Cassie reverse psychology does not work I tried that several pages ago!!!!



Lol

Just another night of watching, watching, watching, watching, watching, watching, watching.......................you all get it, but apparently the mares don't!!!!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

I just talked to Liz..She knows the camera is down and she is trying to get it back up



..They are having really bad storms..And hope you get out of the barn Jackie..hehehe


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie


----------



## cassie

oh thanks Peggy, lol I just sent Liz a msg before I checked here LOL silly me. thanks


----------



## JAX

Yep Peggy I made it out finally! I look like a drowned rat too!! Hopefully the worst of these storms have passed and Liz will get her cam back up soon.

And now it is back!


----------



## cassie

Hi Peggy




lol


----------



## izmepeggy

JAX said:


> Yep Peggy I made it out finally! I look like a drowned rat too!! Hopefully the worst of these storms have passed and Liz will get her cam back up soon.
> 
> And now it is back!


I'm glad you're safe Jackie..Liz told me about the hail and lightning.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm glad they didn't foal when the camera was down...Good job Liz.


----------



## cassie

wow sounds very scary! glad you are all safe and no one decided to foal during the storms... just saw someone out checking... any progress for either girl?


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> Yep Peggy I made it out finally! I look like a drowned rat too!! Hopefully the worst of these storms have passed and Liz will get her cam back up soon.And now it is back!


Boy Jackie your good.......lol


----------



## Liz k

Here's pics from tonight


----------



## cassie

hey Bree's nipples a seperating!! good news! Mandy is progressing well too



gosh they like to keep this race going LOL


----------



## izmepeggy

Are you taking bids on the race Liz ???? hehehe


----------



## cassie

haha oh gosh I wouldn't know who to bet on!



both girls have been very quiet so far tonight


----------



## cassie

Hey Peggy E Lady is foaling



http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow


----------



## Liz k

Storms have pased at lease for now so I'm going to try to catch some Zzzzzz..thanks for taking over watch.....see y'all in the am(hope sooner but we know that goes).....


----------



## izmepeggy

I saw it...Now it's Brees turn...lol



Liz k said:


> Storms have pased at lease for now so I'm going to try to catch some Zzzzzz..thanks for taking over watch.....see y'all in the am(hope sooner but we know that goes).....


Goodnight Liz.


----------



## cassie

yes indeed! I saw her wanting to lie down not long after E Lady foaled then she decided against it and i was like HELLOO!! come n Bree.... n she was like nup don't think so!









gosh!


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> yes indeed! I saw her wanting to lie down not long after E Lady foaled then she decided against it and i was like HELLOO!! come n Bree.... n she was like nup don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh!






:rofl Cassie!!!!


----------



## cassie

Bree down sternal...


----------



## cassie

signing off, will try get back on later will let you all know if I'm back


----------



## izmepeggy

Cassie


----------



## izmepeggy

3:30 Bree sternal Mandy grazing the stall..Going to bed now.



Will check back in later.For now all is quiet..


----------



## AnnaC

Everything looking totally NORMAL!!





How soon do your others start foaling? Just thinking that things could sort of start doing a 'catch up' - a bit like waiting ages for a bus only to have three or fours come at once!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Ok Liz so you need to tell us why your pics are all red? do you have something going on there whilst you are waiting for foals









No laughing Jackie cos we know you were there too tonight


----------



## Liz k

AnnaC said:


> Everything looking totally NORMAL!!
> 
> 
> 
> How soon do your others start foaling? Just thinking that things could sort of start doing a 'catch up' - a bit like waiting ages for a bus only to have three or fours come at once!! LOL!!


Hi Anna if these girls don't get a move on ill have 3 due Bree who is 355 or so I've forgotten the exact date now.......lol

Mandy who is 327 days and Val who was pasture bred and a maiden and was put with stallion on 5/24/12 so could be as soon as end of April then I have another one coming in May who was bred 6/20/12 so yes these two need to do something soon..........


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Ok Liz so you need to tell us why your pics are all red? do you have something going on there whilst you are waiting for foals
> 
> 
> 
> :roflNo laughing Jackie cos we know you were there too tonight


Ok Renee and Diane the pics are red and blue because I took those at night and the stalls have heat lamps (red and white) so the pics come out funny idk why it dose that but Diane I'm kind of hoping for girls...heehee.....lol


----------



## Eagle

You are seriously suffering from lack of sleep Liz, you are too easy to provoke now


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> You are seriously suffering from lack of sleep Liz, you are too easy to provoke now


Haha Renee please don't think I was provoked...lol now the horses on the other hand can get my goose real easy....lol (hugs)


----------



## Liz k

Liz k said:


> Haha Renee please don't think I was provoked...lol now the horses on the other hand can get my goose real easy....lol (hugs)


Oh and the way I see it.....I'm not the only one here sleep deprived...thanks to Bree and the other mares...hahahahahaha


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Three more foals on the forum and a colt(mare sold by Magic Marker) in the last three days and Bree continues to cook the baby. Is she trying for a spot in the Guiness Book Of World Records(for longest equine gestation)? I have a feeling she is going for that title.


----------



## atotton

I would have to agree, we should tell her she already won the title...



Maybe that will work.


----------



## misty'smom

Seriously has anyone looked to see what the Guiness Book really is?? Maybe we are witnessing a world record in the making!!!!!





Come on Bree we are waiting!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

no we don't want any world records broken here LOL

staying well inside the records would suit me.

how are they looking tonight Liz? any changes?


----------



## misty'smom

Only kidding about the World Record........did not really mean it.





Most important is a healthy safe delivery!!


----------



## countrymini

What day is she up to now?


----------



## Liz k

countrymini said:


> What day is she up to now?


Day 355 I think she was 330 days on march 6.......


----------



## countrymini

She IS a naughty girl lol.


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> no we don't want any world records broken here LOLstaying well inside the records would suit me.how are they looking tonight Liz? any changes?


No big changes so I guess we'll add another day towards that record...lol ill do pics tomorrow it was to cold today to stay out there..haha i watched through the window today......


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> Ok Liz so you need to tell us why your pics are all red? do you have something going on there whilst you are waiting for foals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No laughing Jackie cos we know you were there too tonight






LOL Im allowed to laugh cause nope I wasnt there. I was here stuck in my own hay barn during the storm. As for Lizs red light last night...



I dunno maybe have to ask her hubby bout that one! As a matter of fact could have even been his idea! Ok Im gonna run



before Liz throws something my way. Who me??



nah I didnt say that Liz. hehehehehehehehe

Hey Liz someone forgot to turn the fan on... your cam looks frozen without our sparkle string waving around!!


----------



## JAX

Hmmm usually she jumps right up when yall go to barn....


----------



## Liz k

Ok so did pics anyway.....you tell me thought I could get milk but no just a drop..


----------



## vickie gee

Hi Liz. Oh, the waiting and waiting. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Liz k

vickie gee said:


> Hi Liz. Oh, the waiting and waiting. Hopefully soon!


Hi Vickie how you doing? Long time.....


----------



## Liz k

Going to get some sleep all looks normal at the moment, extra eye please? Both girls have monitors on, just not sure if it will wake me up....lol I'm a hard sleeper just ask Jackie she has some pretty good stories over the years.....hahahaha

Thanks all......(hugs)


----------



## Eagle

3.30am and all is quiet. Sweet dreams Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

4:46 Bree and Mandy grazing their stalls. All is quiet.I just got of work, so will be watching for a little bit..


----------



## cassie

is cam down for anyone else?


----------



## Eagle

yes, can you text liz or shall i?


----------



## cassie

I sent a text




Hi Renee


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie and thanks





Girls are back, yipppeeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie

off to bed, waking up early tomorrow to go to the flower markets with two of my friends



so I'm headed to bed early.

night all, see you in my morning your evening


----------



## izmepeggy

I just came back in to the puter room and saw nothing moving...lol..I thought it was just ME..


----------



## izmepeggy

cassie said:


> off to bed, waking up early tomorrow to go to the flower markets with two of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm headed to bed early.
> 
> night all, see you in my morning your evening


Goodnight Cassie.. Have a great day with your friends


----------



## Eagle

night Cassie, sweet dreams


----------



## izmepeggy

Renee..


----------



## izmepeggy

I see it's feeding time so off to bed I go..


----------



## Eagle

night Peggy


----------



## Liz k

Ok took pics today soo no red pics lol.......you tell me what you think.......Mandy first


----------



## Liz k

Now Bree.....


----------



## Eagle

I don't know, Bree has that look in her face that they get just before foaling. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodnes, I wouldn't like to guess - but Mandy's tummy............................??

How's the colour inside their hooha's coming along?


----------



## Gone_Riding

Mandy is my guess.


----------



## izmepeggy

I'd say Mandy first.Then an hour later Bree...



Close enough to drive you crazy Liz.


----------



## cassie

oh gosh! they are progressing well now aren't they!! I'm wanting to say Bree... and as she is a maiden I guess she could go anytime now... but Mandy's teats are pointing down and that tummy looks to be ready LOL

gosh! your girls really want to give you grey hair don't they! :/


----------



## Liz k

So Jackie got milk!!!!!!!!, big change and results....drum roll.......

Bree's is at a 5 hardness all the way at top and ph is 6.8...... Translated to .....2 weeks to go still....lol...


----------



## cassie

woohoo!! for milk!

that PH and hardness can change real quick though can't it!

I know with some mares they don't start the milk until the night before or a few nights before they foal... so maybe not two weeks!! lol or maybe yes two weeks depends who is listening...

oh I see you girls back in there again.






make sure Bree gets lots of loving! she is giving you milk after all lol oh nice scratches yep she likes that


----------



## Liz k

Liz k said:


> So Jackie got milk!!!!!!!!, big change and results....drum roll.......Bree's is at a 5 hardness all the way at top and ph is 6.8...... Translated to .....2 weeks to go still....lol...


Jk her milk test says she ready....she better not go in 2 weeks....lol


----------



## Liz k

SPOTS SPOTS Diane you there? Just checking...hahahaha


----------



## Liz k

Belly kicks....but have stopped now.....lol this is fun


----------



## AnnaC

10.30pm and she is resting quietly sternal.

It's 4.30am here for me, just having a 'restless' night so got up to make a cuppa and of course checked in here! But off shortly to try to get a few more hours of sleep so sending good wishes just in case???


----------



## misty'smom

Bree looks really uncomfortable right now......she has been up and down and looking at her hind end. Maybe???????


----------



## cassie

Bree defintiely uncomfortable tonight...

Mandy down sternal and now flat... have you been able to get milk from her at all Liz?


----------



## cassie

Mandy back up


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Bree defintiely uncomfortable tonight...Mandy down sternal and now flat... have you been able to get milk from her at all Liz?


Not yet Cassie from Mandy but last time she didn't give any milk and started to foal out in pasture.....lol


----------



## cassie

ok sneaky little minx! lol its hard when they dont give you much warning



what was her last years foaling udder like?

gosh I hope that Bree foal before I have to go to youth tonight... either that or after I come home... Renee or Liz can you send me a text when she foals? (Liz I can understand if you don't lol and Renee if your not watching thats fine





oh hey Renee how did your visit to your secret project go the other day?


----------



## cassie

Bree down sternal...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Hope Bree rewards you for all your sleepless nights with a foal.

I'm still waiting on the rest of mine. Annie, who I thought was due June, may have been pregnant and let herself be covered in July. She is showing signs of being further than 270 days.


----------



## cassie

Breed back down sternal...


----------



## jaymie124

Wow! Poor grandma to be! If I had to wait this long I would have pulled my hair out for sure.... What's the day she is at now? I just had my first baby today at 329 so not nearly as miserable!!! Fingers crossed she will go soon!!


----------



## Liz k

jaymie124 said:


> Wow! Poor grandma to be! If I had to wait this long I would have pulled my hair out for sure.... What's the day she is at now? I just had my first baby today at 329 so not nearly as miserable!!! Fingers crossed she will go soon!!


Hi jaymie Bree is 356 days ..... And congrats on yours.....I have less hair now then I did 56 days ago...lol


----------



## cassie

Haha oh dear poor liz, I'm off to youth group now so if she starts anything can someone msg me? Ill pull the cam up and watch!! Can't wait to see what this naughty pretty bree has been cooking


----------



## Eagle

Have fun Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

4am both down quietly sternal, but Mandy looking more uncomfortable than Bree?


----------



## izmepeggy

4:58 Bree and Mandy are grazing their stalls

5:43 Bree and Mandy are both standing quietly..I have to go to bed.




I have a busy day today.


----------



## Eagle

Liz, did you hit the alert, I was just about to call you


----------



## Eagle

Safe foaling Liz


----------



## izmepeggy

Couldn't sleep and decided to take another look and what do I see???? Bree having her baby..


----------



## weerunner

Looks like it's a tight fit. Maiden foalings are so stressful


----------



## izmepeggy

ray Praying for a safe delivery..She's having a hard time..Come on Liz,you can do it..


----------



## weerunner

LOL, it's a real family affair


----------



## izmepeggy

Come on Liz..Pull, pull..


----------



## izmepeggy

That's what I was thinking Diane




ray



ray



ray



ray


----------



## weerunner

Please let that little one be ok, having a hard time getting her/him out, Hip lock?


----------



## weerunner

I think they may have lost baby? I pray not.


----------



## AnnaC

Sending prayers for Bree.


----------



## izmepeggy

When they are hip locked,there is nothing you can do but try to get it out..Poor Bree..This is her daughters horse so I know it is xtra heart breaking..


----------



## izmepeggy

I know he moved the camera to spare us..


----------



## cassie

praying so hard for all of them right now... please let Bree and her baby be ok... and praying for the family and everyone who is helping, gosh I feel so helpless


----------



## izmepeggy

Bless her heart, she is still trying..


----------



## weerunner

Praying so hard to momma Bree and little one.


----------



## cassie

Thank you for letting us know Diane. still praying!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Praying hard for Bree...


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, I am so sorry.You did ever thing you could..(((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## cassie

precious girl I hope your feeling better soon Bree...

Liz, Jackie and all the family, my thoughts and prayers are with you guys. I am so sorry for your loss and I really hope that bree will soon recover in full. massive (((hugs)))) sending your way.


----------



## SummerTime

I am so sorry for your loss. :-...(


----------



## atotton

Oh, I'm so sorry....


----------



## Liz k

Thank you all Bree's silver dapple colt presented in the dog sitting position and we tried everything until the vet arrived, once the drugs were given and baby's back legs pushed back in , alittle turn to reposition the colts hips we got it right out......he was very big and Bree being a maiden not a lot of room, Bree is ok vet will be back at noon Texas time...lol to flush wants her to regain her balance from the drugs and pain meds so if you see us that's what we're doing......vet said with overdue mares this is very common so thanks to all for the hugs and prayers, my heart hurts for Bree and baby but we will be ok and handle the next ones due.......wish it could have been a better out come....


----------



## MountainWoman

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## amystours

Oh no...I have no words. I'm so very sorry.

Healing vibes for poor Bree.


----------



## Eagle

Liz I am so sorry for this sad outcome



I am sending prayers for little Bree.

Hugs Renee


----------



## lexischase

So very sorry for the loss of the colt. But thank goodness Bree is alright. Please keep us posted on how she is doing! Big hugs to you and your whole family!!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to hear that Bree has come through her ordeal, will be continuing with my prayers for her recovery.

So sorry for the loss of Bree's little colt - sending ((((HUGS)))) to you all.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending tons of Hugs and healing prayers to Bree and each of you.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending tons of Hugs and healing prayers to Bree and each of you.


----------



## crisco41

I saw a lot of activity on here and thought I had best check it out. I am sooo sorry.Another angel foal in heaven. I will pray your Bree recovers fully and that you are blessed with healthy babies hereafter. I have tears for you all.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, no!!! My heart goes out to you and Bree.



I pray she makes a full recovery and that both of you are comforted.









I'm so sorry.


----------



## targetsmom

Just read this and my heart goes out to you. Makes me even more nervous about our mares. Praying that Bree makes a full recovery. Think I will study hip lock....


----------



## chandab

So sorry for your loss. Glad Bree is recovering.


----------



## Liz k

targetsmom said:


> Just read this and my heart goes out to you. Makes me even more nervous about our mares. Praying that Bree makes a full recovery. Think I will study hip lock....


And if you have the time look up dog sitting, there is no fix without meds but if you can recognize it you get vet attention ASAP and save the mare, this is what Bree had this am and it's sad to lose the foal but would be devastating to lose the mare to......thank you all for the wishes, prayer, and huge sure needed them today......but I need to stay focused I have 3 more due and Mandy is real close.....


----------



## Liz k

Vet checked Bree again this afternoon and said she will be fine a few days and she should be back to her old self....thank god for that.....my daughter did name the colt Asher all baby's get names here just away to remember........sorry this birth didn't turn out better for all the faithful Bree watchers but not to worry you all may be seeing her again in the future....



time will tell if I'm ready for that again....I ve left Mandy in her stall today to comfort Bree and will in and out of her stall collecting milk from Bree just in case I need it....once again thanks..... Will give update on Mandy later today...


----------



## amystours

Bless you honey! !


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm so so sorry to hear about your foal. I'm glad you saved the mare and that the vet said she will be okay. Sending prayers for the rest of your mares.


----------



## countrymini

So sorry to read this outcome Liz. Sounds like you're staying positive and its great to hear that Bree will be back to her normal self. Big hugs, thinking of you guys.


----------



## vickie gee

So sorry. You did all you could. Glad Bree is ok.


----------



## happy appy

My heart aches for you and your family and Bree. So sad to read this today.


----------



## cassie

Liz I am so sorry for your loss, poor little bree.

You are one amazing person, thank you for coming on here and updating for us, and well done to you for staying so positive throughout it all. I am soo very glad that the vet thinks bree will come trough it ok... Please give her a very special hug from her Aunty cassie... And you deserve a massive hug and a good nights rest yourself. I'm going to be in and out a bit today unfortunately but the laptop will be on while I'm cooking and am inside...

My heart goes out to you and your daughter the wonderful vet and our lovely Jackie! And hubbby you all did such an amazing job! ((( hugs! ))))


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm so sorry for the loss of your foal....sounds like a nightmare

so glad Bree is doing ok though


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, I am so sorry for you and your family's loss of Bree's foal. After all the waiting and worrying my heart just beaks for all of you. But I am happy that Bree will be OK. After watching her for so many nights she looks like such a sweet mare!! I feel so bad for her as well, I am sure in her own way she senses the loss as well............




I will keep you all in my prayers.



Hugs to you and Bree..............


----------



## cassie

Cam down texting liz


----------



## little lady

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## happy appy

How is Bree doing this morning?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Sorry for your loss of your colt, hope Bree feels better.


----------



## Liz k

Thank you all for the prayers and hours that you put in watching these mares..........

Mandy has been promoted to the first stall and Bree has been moved to the second stall for a few more days then Bree will move out of cam and Val will move in the second stall

Mandy is 328 days and will get more pics soon

Val was pasture bred and put in with stallion 5/24 so she could be due as early as 4/20 not sure though she is an outside mare and a maiden, so this one I won't have a due date.....


----------



## Liz k

happy appy said:


> How is Bree doing this morning?


Hi happy Bree is doing much better today, stall having quite a bit of oozing but it's not stinky and the swelling is going down she still having alittle trouble with peeing but it's getting better so over all she's healing pretty fast......thanks to all for your concern for Bree ..


----------



## Liz k

Hi Peggy how you doing to night?


----------



## izmepeggy

Hi Liz, sorry I didn't see your post..I have had the camera up watching, but popping in and out on LB..I've been busy this weekend..Been working Isaacs little butt off..lol..and mine too in the process..How are you doing????that's the question..Glad to see Bree is doing good..


----------



## izmepeggy

1:23 Mandy sternal


----------



## izmepeggy

Now she's up standing


----------



## Liz k

I think I'm headed to bed if ya'll can please keep eye on Bree as well while watching Mandy Bree had to be given more meds for pain, she has been pooing good, a lot of up and down, temp was normal 100.4 but was give banamine for the pain we don't want her to do a lot of rolling so please if you see rolling could you call or text 210-394-0389. Sorry for the extra steps..and thank you so much.....





And FYI I do think maidens know when they lose there baby's, Bree has been very moopy today and when dog went into barn Bree acted very excited and pacing looking for the dog so my option is if others have a situation like mine let the mama see the baby and morn, we did not due to the drugs Bree was given and thought since she had never had a baby she really didn't know...wrong I believe they do know........


----------



## izmepeggy

I think they know also..And I have been watching Bree also..Good night Liz..


----------



## izmepeggy

3:15 And both are flat out


----------



## AnnaC

We always leave the babies with their Mommas until the mares choose to 'walk away'. Sometimes, as Diane said, it takes but a day or two but one of our experienced girls took 10 days (!!) with us carrying baby out to the field every morning and back in again every night. The mare spent her days grazing a circle round her dead daughter, but on the 10th day we went out as usual and she just sniffed the foal and moved off across the field to join her other girl friends. That night she came in happily without a second glance at baby and we took the foal away and buried it. Not a 'pleasant' few days but important to this particular mare.

You may have to watch Bree when Mandy foals, but I'm glad to hear that she's recovering - it will take time after all she went through, bless her.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, forgot to say 4.50am and Bree resting sternal under her light, Mandy grazing quietly.


----------



## Liz k

Mandy is now 329 days and acting alittle different tonight......will do pics later tonight when I can get my help to help .....lol....Bree seems to be doing better tonight...


----------



## misty'smom

How are you doing Liz? Happy to hear Bree is doing a little better tonight. I hope each day that passes gets better for both of you. Keeping all of you in my prayers......

Watching Mandy!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Mandy was down flat resting a little while ago... Bree is down sternal resting, Im so glad to hear she is doing ok poor sweet babygirl!


----------



## Liz k

Here's a pic just taken......


----------



## cassie

oh go Mandy! are you able to get any milk from her yet? won't be too long now


----------



## cassie

Liz, Bree just got down and had a roll.... she is back up again now if she does it again I'll send a text or call


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Liz, Bree just got down and had a roll.... she is back up again now if she does it again I'll send a text or call


Thank you Cassie...





I'm going to get some sleep have to be up early in the am.....thanks for watching.


----------



## cassie

no worries Liz,

I'll be on and off a little bit now as I have to go feed the horses and put them to bed I'll be watching when I can


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 2.40 am


----------



## Liz k

Well Mandy looks ready could use alittle more in the udders but other wise she's good to go, can't get any milk her nips are so small....lol nothing to grab



feels sorry for the baby it's going to take awhile for this foal to find those nips. Hahahaha.

Bree is doing much better drainage is almost stopped so she's more comfortable....


----------



## izmepeggy

8:32 Mandy flopped down..sternal..Maybe tonight!!!!! I noticed she didn't eat all her hay.. Glad to hear Bree is doing well.I expect to come home from work in the morning and see her foal...She had better get busy!!!...lol


----------



## misty'smom

Oh I hope Mandy has her foal tonight!

So happy sweet little Bree is doing better!! Has she been acting sad/depressed at all? I feel so bad for her, after watching her at night I almost feel like I know her! I believe animals have feelings and are sensitive to these things in their own way! Heck I think animals can be more sensitive than some people I know!!

Just went back to peek at Mandy, had a side view of her and her belly sure looks as if it has dropped!!!


----------



## cassie

I agree with you Misty'smom, they definitely have feelings and are sensitive, whenever I'm upset I got out to my stock horse and he stands with his head over my shoulder and stays right by me the whole time!

hopefully Mandy will have her gorgeous little foal very soon!


----------



## Liz k

Here's some pics from tonight...might be soon I got milk which I couldn't get yesterday....


----------



## cassie

oooh could be soon indeed if you were able to get milk! I would think she should do a bit more rolling... baby doesn't look to be in position yet but she might do that really quick... so were you able to test her milk at all?


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal


----------



## AnnaC

12.15am and both girls down sternal - looking peaceful. Come on Mandy, tonight would be good!!


----------



## cassie

Mandy back up, Bree still down resting





Hi Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie!


----------



## Eagle

Morning


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee


----------



## Liz k

Thought I'd share a pic of what I see from house tv of Mandy.......lol


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Look at that tummy!! Not something that we can see easily from the high up cam in the barn. She's grazing quietly at the moment.


----------



## cassie

is that a smiley face I can see? or a :l face LOL wow her V tummy is massive! cannot see it from the cam LOL bring on the baby Mandy,

signing off for a while, going to feed the horses will try check in when I can


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> is that a smiley face I can see? or a :l face LOL wow her V tummy is massive! cannot see it from the cam LOL bring on the baby Mandy, signing off for a while, going to feed the horses will try check in when I can


I see the face Cassie ....lol is it pink???????


----------



## Eagle

It's Wilson.


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> It's Wilson.


Lol wilsonetta..........


----------



## misty'smom

Yes I see the V!!! I have learned so much here about foaling that I did not know. Growing up my family owned a boarding stable, we had mostly geldings. I remember seeing a couple of foals born but never was taught all the details of foaling. Mare Stare has been lots of fun and it is wonderful that so many of you that share your mares foaling here.


----------



## cassie

haha Wilsonetta! love it! come on Mandy! times for us to see your little baby now


----------



## cassie

hold your horses LOL I'm really slow!! lol Bree isn't in the second stall anymore





she is in the one under the camera lol... ok Liz, who is in the second stall now and how long have they been swapped? lol


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> hold your horses LOL I'm really slow!! lol Bree isn't in the second stall anymore
> 
> 
> 
> she is in the one under the camera lol... ok Liz, who is in the second stall now and how long have they been swapped? lol


Haha sorry yes Bree moved to the non prego stall and Val who is an outside mare, pasture bred so no due date got moved to the second stall.....sorry forgot to mention that...


----------



## cassie

lol thats ok





at first I was watching her then I was had to look really close wait that wasn't Bree! lol

thats cool





Mandy just gone down sternal


----------



## Eagle

Morning



Cassie that pic of Finn is just adorable


----------



## Liz k

Mandy is now 332 days and a bit more uncomfortable tonight...hope soon..


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> lol thats ok at first I was watching her then I was had to look really close wait that wasn't Bree! lolthats cool Mandy just gone down sternal


It seems like so long ago Cassie when Finn was that small.......lol


----------



## cassie

Liz k said:


> It seems like so long ago Cassie when Finn was that small.......lol


Thanks Renee and Liz, haha it does indeed! I still can't get over how tiny he was! I was going through the pictures and found this one and fell in love with it again and thought I'd take us back on the memory lane for a bit! funny little man!

come on Mandy, she isn't looking very comfy thats for sure...


----------



## cassie

Liz how is Mandy tonight?


----------



## Liz k

I'm so late on my update ok all is holding steady......here's a pic from tonight, ill do tummy pics tomorrow but I have to be far away due to size of belly..hahaha


----------



## cassie

wow udder is indeed looking awesome!! just a little more and that baby will be ready to come and greet the world.


----------



## JAX

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ


----------



## Eagle

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ *


----------



## Eagle

Liz are you trying to keep us on our toes by moving the girls around


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ!! Really hoping you get a foal today to help you celebrate!


----------



## izmepeggy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ !!!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

I think Liz is switching horses on us to see if we're paying attention.


----------



## 




----------



## Liz k

THANK YOU everyone for bday wishes......29 feels pretty darn good



........lol maybe Mandy will give me a bday gift....lol


----------



## Gone_Riding

Diana, you have the coolest icons!

_Happy Birthday, Liz!!!! _Today is my oldest son's birthday too, so I'll have some extra cake for you!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so I got a big favor to ask.........I'm being forced to do a bday early dinner today with the family will be leaving about 2:30 or 3:00 pm cam time and should be about 2 hours ( hopefully ) Jackie is on call and is about 8 min away her number is the second number listed on cam and its 210-844-1387 so if I can get extra eyes during this time it would great.....Mandy and Bree will be put up during that time.....

Thanks soooooo much


----------



## Eagle

I am here LIz and I am ready to call and annoy Jackie so come on Mandy



Oh hang on, they are still outside playing


----------



## AnnaC

Well spotted Renee LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

nearly 5.00 pm and all is quiet. I have to sign off now as it is my bedtime.


----------



## Liz k

THANK YOU GIRLS....I'm home...


----------



## cassie

Liz!! hope you had a lovely dinner for your bday! glad the girls were good for you while you were gone! ok Mandy its time to show us your little bubby! I'm going to be out camping all weekend so won't be able to watch... so we would love for you to have your baby now thanks


----------



## cassie

mandy down sternal 8:52pm


----------



## cassie

down flat 9:08pm come on girl... push!

back sternal and up lots of tail swishing... she isn't lookiing very comfy at the moment... a little yawning


----------



## cassie

how is she looking Liz?


----------



## AnnaC

Mandy grazing quietly.

Hi Cassie, I'm having one of my (normal these days!) sleepless nights - it's 3.40am here in the UK! Going to do a little catch up on here before trying to go back to sleep for a couple of hours - wish I could have had a few of these sorts of nights when I was trying to stay awake foaling out my girls. LOL!! Where are you camping - is it just for Sat and Sun?


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Mandy grazing quietly.
> 
> Hi Cassie, I'm having one of my (normal these days!) sleepless nights - it's 3.40am here in the UK! Going to do a little catch up on here before trying to go back to sleep for a couple of hours - wish I could have had a few of these sorts of nights when I was trying to stay awake foaling out my girls. LOL!! Where are you camping - is it just for Sat and Sun?


Hi Anna,

I'm sorry that your having another sleepless night





hope you're able to get back to sleep





I'm camping in the mountains at Katoomba for the Katoomba Youth Christian Convention (KYCK) its going to be freezing lol

but should be an awesome weekend



going to be beggered on monday lol, leaving this afternoon getting back late Sunday afternoon





heading home to pack now but I'll keep the girls up on the laptop.

go back to bed Anna, lol you poor thing! I'll give you some of my sleepiness! I can't get enough sleep at the moment!


----------



## AnnaC

Old age brings with it many sleepless nights Cassie - I could fall asleep during the day at the drop of a hat though, most annoying!!

Enjoy your weekend - and try to stay warm!!


----------



## cassie

thanks Anna





Liz is keeping us in suspense with how Mandy is looking





I sure hope she foals before I have to leave... or that she waits for me to get back... please Mandy


----------



## cassie

Mandy down flat her friend is down sternal


----------



## Liz k

Hi Cassie Mandy is holding steady right now 333 days I think and I'm sure you can go and enjoy your weekend knowing that Mandy will prob wait for you....lol.....my girls this year are great at waiting and pushing limits.






And Anna yes try to get some sleep zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz zzz now close your eyes zzz zzz zzz ......lol darn almost put myself to sleep...lol thanks for all the help..


----------



## izmepeggy

Mandy and her neighbor do NOT get along...lol..But, it's feeding time..Butt to butt kicking the partition is NOT how Mothers to be should act..lol


----------



## misty'smom

Just checking on Mandy........she is laying down sternal. I did see her and her stablemate having a little tiff the other night, they don't seem to like each other. I guess they both are in that irritable end time of their pregnancies!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Sorry no changes to update will be watching for awhile but might not be on here due to a cranky baby!!!!!!!!!!



hers not happy tonight...lol


----------



## izmepeggy

I have her up on camera now..I couldn't get on the forum Friday night



.It kept giving me something about the server and it wouldn't let me on the forum.



.But, I had her up on camera last night too..

Boy are those girls CRANKY!!!


----------



## cassie

well I can see that Mandy was a good girl and waited for me





so come on sweety get over you anger management issues and pop out the bubby! please?


----------



## Liz k

Ok so I'm throwing another kink in......I've separated the cranky girls and put a buffer in between hoping that this help Mandy feel like she can foal anytime she is now 338 days and I'm hoping this foaling turns out ok....



not much has changed so I hope soon ill try to get pics tonight, haven't done pics in awhile......hi all sorry I've been off the last couple days, I've had my cranky grand baby and wasn't able to get on but I'm back.....lol


----------



## cassie

Hey Liz, hope you had a lovely time with your grandbaby!

I was thinking when I tured the cam on that it didn't look like the same mare lol, so is this one pregnant? or are we just concentrating on Mandy?

this foaling will go perfectly! can't have anything go wrong this time, its not allowed!

would love to see some new piccies please


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> Hey Liz, hope you had a lovely time with your grandbaby!I was thinking when I tured the cam on that it didn't look like the same mare lol, so is this one pregnant? or are we just concentrating on Mandy?this foaling will go perfectly! can't have anything go wrong this time, its not allowed!would love to see some new piccies please


Hi Cassie we are just concentrating on Mandy the buffer mare is not prego....and Val is no where near ready so right now just Mandy and I have my fingers and toes crossed that all goes good on this foaling...



.


----------



## Liz k

Here are pics from tonight......

And mucus plug found tonight on tail but don't know how long ago, haven't checked her that way in days........


----------



## cassie

thats exciting! she is looking ready to go! go Mandy!


----------



## AnnaC

2.20am and she's hoovering quietly!


----------



## Eagle

2.30 am and she is down sternal


----------



## cassie

2:42am and she is back up


----------



## cassie

Mandy down flat, waking Liz up I'm sure... I have to go to my meeting now... I'll peek in after I've finished


----------



## cassie

back up


----------



## izmepeggy

I'm home from work so I'll be watching.

Now I see their breakfast being served..hehehe


----------



## cassie

just got back from the meeting...





6:29am and Mandy is up and has a very obvious V happening atm... more obvious then last night, hopefully won't be too long!

night all see you in my morning your evening


----------



## cassie

hi Liz, how is Mandy looking tonight? ready to have her baby yet?!


----------



## Liz k

I'm sooo ready for Mandy to release this baby...lol no change form the pics yesterday but we are 1days closer...


----------



## cassie

lol gosh these mares are holding out on us this year


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal 9:46pm

mandy down flat 9:57pm not often she goes down flat anymore...

10:03pm she is back sternal and back up a few yawns and tail swishing and standing quietly


----------



## SummerTime

Cassie, your avatar picture is just adorable! I love it!


----------



## cassie

SummerTime said:


> Cassie, your avatar picture is just adorable! I love it!


Thank you Mindy



thats my colt Finn (he is now a gelding) he's 1 1'2 years old now little man.

I love this pic also.

Just saw you guys checking Mandy, how is she?


----------



## cassie

cam down for Liz,

just msgd her...


----------



## Eagle

3.45am Mandy was doing some booty rubbing and is now just stood in the middle, she has a wierd look about her as though she is waiting for something to happen. lol


----------



## AnnaC

4.20am approx and all is quiet for now.


----------



## cassie

Night all I'm headed to bed, hoping for some progress miss Mandy when I wake up...


----------



## Gone_Riding

Sending baby pixie dust and a delight-some delivery your way!


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> she has a wierd look about her as though she is waiting for something to happen. lol


I was noticing that about her earlier in the evening, Hopefully that means she is feeling that foal getting into correct position now...


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Jackie, she looked different so maybe tonight will be the night, fingers crossed.


----------



## misty'smom

Just checking in to see how Mandy is doing.



Hopefully she will have that baby soon!!!!!





Where is her stablemate, the one that she didn't seem to like??


----------



## Liz k

Hi all sorry I've been limited on the computer one laptop charger went kaput and one laptop is streaming cam so can't use that one or I will crash it...lol so I get on iPad to update these days......

Mandy is pulling a Bree and holding this baby way to long, this year (at least here) is full of long term pregnancys so hope it's soon I'm starting to forget what sleep is or at least a pattern of sleep..hahaha


----------



## countrymini

I can tell. Your last laugh has a ring of psychosis in it.


----------



## cassie

I see you guys in there at an odd time of morning, hope everything is ok


----------



## cassie

Mandy down flat looking like a beached whale lol, how is she looking tonight Liz?


----------



## cassie

Mandy back up 9:49pm


----------



## izmepeggy

Is that a bird or moth around the camera??? Shu,shu go away..You're blocking the view..


----------



## misty'smom

Ok this is is probably a dumb question but



.......if a mare is way over due can she be induced? I would think it is not good for the mare or the foal to go too far after due date.

Tuned in tonight to see how Mandy is doing......she was taking a rest when I took a peek at her.


----------



## izmepeggy

misty'smom said:


> Ok this is is probably a dumb question but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......if a mare is way over due can she be induced? I would think it is not good for the mare or the foal to go too far after due date.


You know,that is a very good question..


----------



## cassie

I'm not sure either, gosh that bug is annoying lol Liz said she is going to go get it



just as she says that it flies away! annoyance, sorry Liz.


----------



## cassie

I see you!!!











Thanks muchly for fixing the bug problem lol


----------



## AnnaC

11.30 am approx and Mandy standing quietly, snoozing.

Yes mares can be induced, but you have to be very sure that the mare is ready/close to foaling and not just do it because you think she has gone over her dates.

Renee had Britt induced last year by prior arrangement with her vet as Britt had lost her previous foals at foaling and Renee wanted a vet in attendance this time. But they waited until Britt showed all the classic signs that her pregnancy had gone full term. I'm sure Renee will answer this for you in more detail in the morning when she logs in.


----------



## izmepeggy

Barn rounds???

1:42 Great time to clean stalls..lol


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, yes nowadays mares can easily be induced if there is a valid reason. Usually the mares milk is tested to see if she is ready. As Anna said I had a mare that had lost several foals. The last one was due to the foal being in a dog sitting position, I called the vet but he arrived 5 minutes too late to save the foal I was very mad as I had warned him in the morning that she would be foaling soon and he promised he would stay close. I promised her I wouldn't put her in foal again but I changed vets and my new lady is amazing, she assured me it would be no problem and so I tried one last time to give my girl a live baby. I tested her milk daily and as soon as she looked close I called my vet. she told me to keep her active and walking and that she was on her way. She tested her milk again and confirmed she was ready. She was induced with oxyticina and foaled within 10 minutes.

3.10 am and Mandy is now up


----------



## Liz k

Wow Renee what a great story.....nice to have a vet that will do that.......mine prob would to.

As far as Mandy goes, we are the only ones that know she's past due...lol I think she or baby thinks they have another month to go sheis in a holding pattern so it looks like I got another Bree on my hands just hoping this one turns out better.....


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal


----------



## misty'smom

Hi Mandy, checking in to see how you are tonight!?



I see you are laying down flat, I guess you are just resting!



Maybe you will have your



soon.... right!!?? I will say a



for you and your



tonight!!!


----------



## Liz k

Yea right mistysmom ...lol well same old news Mandy same, don't know what she's waiting for...

Oh Val (third mare on cam) has started with a stiffel issue so you might see her gimp around her stall and I do have the back door open so she can move....


----------



## misty'smom

I have one limping around here too. My little dwarf Josie has an abscess in her hoof. The farrier has checked her and found the sore spot but he can not actually get to it to break it open. Now using Epson Salts to try and draw it out. She is limping but still acting her Sassy old Self!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so here's pics for update....


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Surely she cant delay things much longer!!


----------



## Eagle

wow that is an impressive shopping bag



4.30 am and she just pooped apples


----------



## 

WOW is right! I think today would be a gorgeous day for another baby!! Since Misty graced us with her little filly -- I'm thinking we need another one just to keep up our "2-a-day" that we seem to have going on!!

Come on little momma!!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW is right! I think today would be a gorgeous day for another baby!! Since Misty graced us with her little filly -- I'm thinking we need another one just to keep up our "2-a-day" that we seem to have going on!! Come on little momma!!


I so agree Diane common Mandy lets gooooooooooo


----------



## AnnaC

12.30am and she's just grazing quietly!! Come on Mandy - no more filling one end unless you push us a foal out of the other end!!


----------



## cassie

woohoo! go Mandy lol, 12:40am and she is standing quietly, looking content.


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am and all is quiet so far

2.05 am Mandy went down, hd a quick roll and then back up.


----------



## cassie

Mandy just gone down sternal, and the lights have just come on so I guess its checking time



(Maybe Mandy thinks if she lies down they won't check her lol,

oh no a roll and up and waiting at the gate lol


----------



## Eagle

how is Madam looking today Liz?


----------



## 

Oh yes, please let us know how Madam is!


----------



## cassie

hellloooo Lilz? where are you friend?


----------



## cassie

Mandy just down sternal and had a big roll, hit the fence and scared her friend back up but looking like she wants to lie down again... hmmm gosh how am I meant to go do the banking with all these girls teasing me like theis!!! lol


----------



## cassie

Mandy back down sternal

down flat 9:28pm


----------



## cassie

and back up, heading to the bank now, be back in an hour


----------



## Liz k

Sorry guys a little late tonight Internet issues..........Mandy still same here's a pic of luggage tonight


----------



## cassie

thats a good set of boobies! won't be long now!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie don't be rude





3.10 am and all is quiet. I have to go out now I am afraid. Sorry Liz


----------



## cassie

haha me rude? never lol I have her up while I do some studying and go on the treadmill for a bit lol

all is quiet and she has done lots of lovely poops for you to clean up Liz lol how kind of her


----------



## Eagle

5.00 am and still no sign of baby arriving


----------



## cassie

nope they are all quiet...


----------



## Eagle

Morning Liz


----------



## 

Still pregnant I see. Humph!


----------



## cassie

night all I'm headed to bed. hope you got some good sleep last night Liz, your girl was pretty quiet


----------



## Liz k

Ok so update..........348


----------



## misty'smom

Just checking in on Mandy.........no foal yet.


----------



## cassie

Lol liz



you poor thing. I'm here again today already been to the bank so you can get some sleep


----------



## 

Liz, tell Mandy she's losing the "spotlight". Two new foals tonight, another mare testing at 6.0 -- so she better get a move on if she wants to be part of the "Nutty Nursery" record!!


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Liz, tell Mandy she's losing the "spotlight". Two new foals tonight, another mare testing at 6.0 -- so she better get a move on if she wants to be part of the "Nutty Nursery" record!!


I told her and guess what.......I don't think she cares...lol she has to drop it some day.....






Update.......349 days


----------



## 

Well, it was worth the try!!


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz, I have been watching her from about 4:30 your time (when I get off work) till feeding time and on the weekends..I just haven't been on LB or posted much..Now that we finally have been getting warmer weather here I've been getting things caught up to have more horse time..Isaac is almost ready for the cart..YYIIIPPPEEE


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> Liz, I have been watching her from about 4:30 your time (when I get off work) till feeding time and on the weekends..I just haven't been on LB or posted much..Now that we finally have been getting warmer weather here I've been getting things caught up to have more horse time..Isaac is almost ready for the cart..YYIIIPPPEEE


No way Peggy!!!!! Yeepee Isaac almost ready...lol hey I have an idea.......ill trade you, I'll work with Isaac and you deal with Mandy......hay it's a good trade right ladies?.......


----------



## 

Right! And you might get a couple of good nights of sleep!


----------



## cassie

peggy thats so exciting!! 

Morning Liz, I see you girls in there playing with miss Mandy plaiting her tail how is she looking?

she's lovin those scratches!


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal 8:09pm

roll and back up


----------



## Liz k

HI LADIES......



. Boy that braid looks good...lol....just letting some light in so baby knows which way to go...hahahaha all the same other wise


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal

now down flat 10:35pm


----------



## cassie

massive butt rubbing from Mandy atm,


----------



## Eagle

1.00 am mandy is stood quietly


----------



## Eagle

Hi Liz, what are you upto at 2.00 am?


----------



## Eagle

Does this wicked girl have a foal alarm on


----------



## izmepeggy

Liz k said:


> No way Peggy!!!!! Yeepee Isaac almost ready...lol hey I have an idea.......ill trade you, I'll work with Isaac and you deal with Mandy......hay it's a good trade right ladies?.......


NO WAY!!!!!



Well, maybe if you would let me keep the foal..



...lol..


----------



## izmepeggy

Maybe that braided tail will give her a hint...


----------



## Eagle

6.00am breakfast is served


----------



## Liz k

Today there's a change........I got enough milk to do a full test...yip eee.......BUT there was some technical difficulties the results yielded a color that was no where on the chart.......soooooooo yes there's a change but not sure what it means or if it lead to a baby soon or not.......


----------



## cassie

was it past the foaling range Liz? or was it way the other way? what PH strips are you using? just saw you in there and she has a foal alarm on



come on girl! have that baby!1


----------



## Liz k

cassie said:


> was it past the foaling range Liz? or was it way the other way? what PH strips are you using? just saw you in there and she has a foal alarm on
> 
> 
> 
> come on girl! have that baby!1


Hi Cassie I use pool strips and the color wasent even on the chart hard to explain it wasent even in between colors and I dumped the milk out before I looked at the strip, so I couldn't even redo.....but I was going to order those ph strips but figured she would foal before I received them.......guess not....lol


----------



## cassie

lol wow, the pool test strips weren't out of date at all? (I don't use them but just wondering) come on Mandy! Freckles just had her little filly! we want one from you too please


----------



## Liz k

Ok so Mandy may not be foaling but she's an artist........ See if you can find the horse she made in her stall tonight.......and no it's not a 3 D horse....lol


----------



## AnnaC

Wow that's very clever Mandy! Looks as though it has a big white blaze too. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Mandy has been rubbing her booty on everything for the past hour


----------



## Liz k

Ok so here's a pic from this pm

She's packed and ready to go..........translated to next month...


----------



## 

Well, there are still a FEW days of April! COME ON MANDY!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Wow, maybe she was making pictures of her little foal, preview of what is coming!!! I am sure you are more than ready for this little one Liz!!

Do you have any others due soon??


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Wow, maybe she was making pictures of her little foal, preview of what is coming!!! I am sure you are more than ready for this little one Liz!! Do you have any others due soon??


Lol Hi Mistysmom yes after Mandy I have two more one is pasture bred so no date and the other one should be due around 5/20 or so.....


----------



## misty'smom

Well if Mandy decides to have this foal anytime soon you can have a little break and catch up on some sleep!!



I could never do what you all do, with your mares and foals!! Lots of patience and lots of worrying!!!

I breed 2 of our dachshunds a few years back and boy was I a worry wart!! I think my vet got a big kick out of me!!



But we had 5 beautiful girls, all 3 coat types, all different colors! So my vet said it was one of the prettiest litters he had seen and I should quit while I was ahead! So I did!!


----------



## cassie

haha wow she is quite the artist



how is her milk testing now Liz?

apparantly you have to call me pinnochio, I must have been a naughty girl and lying cos I think my nose must have grown lol I just bonked it on the stationary cupboard shelf and boy does it hurt, putting ice on it but its already starting to bruise lol the guys are having lots of fun and teasing me about it.


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal


----------



## Liz k

Hi ladies update is Mandy is still alone.......lol must be soon


----------



## cassie

down sternal roll and back up again... now grazing her stall


----------



## Eagle

2.10 am and all is quiet STILL





3.08 am Mandy is down sternal


----------



## Liz k

Sorry for late update storms.....Internet went down......I thinks she's really close.....hope


----------



## cassie

she looks fit to bursting Liz! sorry I didn't get to post before as you know we have had fun with our electricity as well LOL but we are back up and running again now


----------



## Eagle

wow Liz, that is udder amazing


----------



## Liz k

Ok so storms moved in and I had to take meds...so I can't stay awake anymore...I know you all watch faithfully so my eyes will not be open for a few can you all help an ol, sick, tired, crazy, bald women out?...hahaha and those were the good nouns...



thank you all I really think she's close now......


----------



## Eagle

I'lll help the crazy lady, go get some rest ol gal.



:


----------



## izmepeggy

And I always have her up on Mare Stare when I get home..I'll be watching till feeding time there.. Looks like you need to get her a Bra Liz .


----------



## Eagle

Morning Liz, I hope you feel better today. If you get time can you take some pics of her tummy from the side and the back





Signing off now at 6.40 am


----------



## 

WOW! That udder should be in the books!! Fantastic -- can't be long now. The extra pictures will tell us more, I hope!


----------



## JAX

izmepeggy said:


> Looks like you need to get her a Bra Liz .


----------



## Gone_Riding

That is one heck of an udder!! Good going, Mandy!


----------



## misty'smom

Hi Mandy and Liz! I hope you are feeling better Liz.



Guess Mandy and her friends are out for some fresh air and hopefully sun where you are. It has been cloudy and rainy here in Va but my two still want to be out. I will be watching off and on throughout the evening/night, trying to take my mind off the loss of my very special dog Grace. (posted in the Back Porch).



Gloomy day here has not helped but watching a foal come into the world would brighten my day!


----------



## 

I'm sorry about your dog. Feel free to share here, too, as we are all friends and we take the good with the bad/sad. Sending you {{{{{HUGS}}}}}.

Come on Mandy -- we need a foal here tonight, to brighten a sad day!!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh No, I am so sorry about your dog, I know only too well just how hard that is



Sending hugs

RIP Grace


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Hi Mandy and Liz! I hope you are feeling better Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Mandy and her friends are out for some fresh air and hopefully sun where you are. It has been cloudy and rainy here in Va but my two still want to be out. I will be watching off and on throughout the evening/night, trying to take my mind off the loss of my very special dog Grace. (posted in the Back Porch).
> 
> 
> 
> Gloomy day here has not helped but watching a foal come into the world would brighten my day!


I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOST OF YOUR 4 LEGED CHILD(((((hugs)))))) I hope Mandy can help with your lost...if you don't mind what was your doge name?


----------



## Liz k

Ok I'll have to get the other pics....lol

Now on these strip....the pinker the better...we are calling it a 4 on the strip seeing how there are 5 colors(ranging from blueish to pink) and once it hits a 4 usually within 12 hours for a foal so we will see how close we were...lol


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, her name was Grace, sometimes she was Gracie Lou. I put a post on "The Back Porch" section telling her story in short and about her paralysis. I am heart broken she was a very special little dachshund.

So on those strips are you just comparing colors? Is it the same no matter what color the mare is? She does look full!! I have been learning lots about foaling here!!



Not something I think I would ever do with my 2 fillies!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok here's your pics....


----------



## cassie

Looking good!! She has just gone down sternal for the first time tonight...


----------



## cassie

Many down flat but no signs of foaling...


----------



## cassie

Back up

More butt pushing rubbing from Mandy she was doing that alot last night...


----------



## 

So are we saying it should be within 12 hours? I'm not familiar with those strips so you have to guide me!

She sure looks good -- that udder is going in the record books for sure! I can picture that foal in the go position, so come on Mandy -- we want this little one NOW!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

YES now would be GREAT!!


----------



## cassie

I would be happy with NOW



)


----------



## misty'smom

she is down flat now!?!?


----------



## misty'smom

she is up.....I was thinking "maybe" for about 2 minutes!! LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the pics Liz. She doesn't look completely slab sided so maybe she needs to do some rolling.


----------



## cassie

2:22am Mandy down sternal

I'm going to have to sign off for a bit soon sorry Liz...


----------



## izmepeggy

I had read your story about Grace when you posted on The Back Porch, and I cried with you..It takes a special person and a LOT of love to make life easy for a handicapped dog..A lot of people would have put her down AND WHY??? Because we have a lot of selfish people that can't look beyond their own needs..I myself have a 17 yr old Shih-tzu that is blind and deaf..But she still wags her tail and eats like a pig..lol..I cater to her every whim just like I did her Mom..I helped deliver her and as long as she wags her tail,I know she still enjoys being here..You are my kind of person..


----------



## Liz k

izmepeggy said:


> I had read your story about Grace when you posted on The Back Porch, and I cried with you..It takes a special person and a LOT of love to make life easy for a handicapped dog..A lot of people would have put her down AND WHY??? Because we have a lot of selfish people that can't look beyond their own needs..I myself have a 17 yr old Shih-tzu that is blind and deaf..But she still wags her tail and eats like a pig..lol..I cater to her every whim just like I did her Mom..I helped deliver her and as long as she wags her tail,I know she still enjoys being here..You are my kind of person..


Well said Peggy......


----------



## Eagle

ditto


----------



## Gone_Riding

I've had to put a couple dogs down. It was heartbreaking. One was blind and deaf. After almost being hit the 3rd time, it was time to let her go. She had live twice as long as she normally would have. Another dog I had to put down had seizures regularly. When I was given him as a 2 yo, he only had them about every other week. He was going to be put down. By the end it was daily and they were grand-mal. I doubt I spelled that right... The day he died, he went into a seizure that he couldn't pull out of. He made it to six. My grandma had a blind dog, but it fell into water and drowned (she was a little thing). My aunts didn't have the heart to tell grandma how she died. While I commend people who hang onto dogs that some would say "don't have a chance", there are times when one has to say good bye...

I'm so glad in this case, that is not the case! I believe in giving a dog a chance. Good for you!


----------



## Liz k

This from this am......I'm jealous....lol

I do have her outside for a bit ill put her back up need be.....


----------



## Eagle

Come on Mandy Toffee has foaled so now it is your turn. Liz I want boobs like that too


----------



## Liz k

Ok so i put Mandy back in stall to hard to watch out in pasture...lol


----------



## SummerTime

The face in the corner of the one picture totally freaked me out at first!!! LOL i couldn't figure out what was staring at the Dolly Partons!! LOLOLOL


----------



## misty'smom

Thank you for all the kind words about my loosing Grace. It is so hard, there are these empty spaces in my day that were for Gracie's care and love. We have lost 3 doxies over the years but the loss of Grace's mom Rylee in September and now Grace is almost too much. I have been trying to keep busy, spent a lot of time out with the minis today, nice sunny day here. My heart is truly broken but I appreciate everyone's support and kindness.

As for Mandy I think tonight is a great night to have a foal!! I stayed up late and watched Zelda have her filly last night so I will be watching you tonight even if it is late! Sound good to you Mandy?? I know it probably sounds good to you Liz!!!!


----------



## Eagle

I lost my 3 year old weimaraner in November so I understand your pain



It truly is heartbraking.

I think Mandy listened to you cos it looks like she is in first stage.


----------



## misty'smom

Oh Renee I am sorry. Your dog was only 3, way too young to loose a dog.



I guess we both can have broken hearts together......

I must get on my lap top to watch Mandy, on my iPad now. Do you think it will be soon?


----------



## Eagle

Yes, i guess time will help us.

I am betting it will be tonight



I wonder if I should send her a memo. Lol


----------



## cassie

Wait Renee? You didn't lose beautiful izzy did you??

Wow liz, looks like those teats are just starting to fill now



come on Mandy!!!


----------



## cassie

Mandy down, roll and back up... her tail is wrapped I see



she looks agitated... maybe soon


----------



## cassie

Mandy down sternal, Liz is watching her...





back up and nibbling her hay


----------



## Liz k

She is really going to drag this out as long as she can.......lol

Storms coming about 3 hours away so will do all I can to keep cam up....


----------



## cassie

oh no! stay safe Liz,

Mandy be a nice girl for your mummy and please foal in the next 2 hours



thanks muchly.


----------



## a mini dream come true

She is really standing veerry still. Thinking about it, maybe lol. Stay safe Liz. So far it's not too bad here. A little thunder not too much wind.


----------



## misty'smom

Oh Liz I hope she either foals before or after the storms. She sure is a stubborn little thing!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok first round of storms missed us so we are good for awhile......lol





Now all we need is Mandy to let loose.........


----------



## cassie

butt rubbing and a bit of pacing...


----------



## Liz k

Cam went down but should be back up.......


----------



## Eagle

2.15 am and all is quiet, way too quiet






Cassie, yes I lost my gorgeous girl Izzy due to a twisted gut


----------



## izmepeggy

Eagle said:


> Cassie, yes I lost my gorgeous girl Izzy due to a twisted gut


Oh Renee,I am so sorry..I know how much you loved her..


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Peggy, not a day goes by without me thinking of her


----------



## cassie

Oh my goodness



( I am soo very sorry Renee. I know how much you adored your precious girl!!



massive hugs coming your way! I'm sure you do. So sorry


----------



## happy appy

CONGRATS! it's a colt!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Wow that was a surprise, the cam was down for me.Was it an easy birth?

*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## crisco41

pictures pictures pictures/ hope all is well....she sure wasa stubborn one but bet well worth the wait


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Hooray!! Thank heavens!! Many congratulations Liz! Cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Liz k

I'm trying to put up the video my daughter took due to the cam going down right at the time Mandy decided to foal so hopefully soon ill have that and ill put up pics...lol


----------



## Liz k

Pics


----------



## Eagle

Wow Liz, he is on stilts



and what gorgeous markings



I reacon she took so long cos she was making him that fur coat. lol

Congrats


----------



## crisco41

gorgeous lil boy...he does have huge long legs too! congrads


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's gorgeous Liz, those markings are perfect!! Thanks for the prompt pictures.


----------



## vickie gee

Yay Mandy! Congrats Liz! He is very handsome. Now think about this a sec: Born on National Day of Prayer *and he appears to have little angel wings.* Maybe he was touched by angel! Regardless....you were blessed indeed! You probably already have a name but if he were mine he would be named Jabez. When I look at his fuzzies I get all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## 

WOW!!! Another daytime foaling....unheard of!

He's beautiful Liz -- and has the longest legs! Can't wait to hear what HIS canon measurement is! He's already 1/2 the size of his gorgeous momma!! Beautiful markings, just a stunner!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Liz k

vickie gee said:


> Yay Mandy! Congrats Liz! He is very handsome. Now think about this a sec: Born on National Day of Prayer *and he appears to have little angel wings.* Maybe he was touched by angel! Regardless....you were blessed indeed! You probably already have a name but if he were mine he would be named Jabez. When I look at his fuzzies I get all warm and fuzzy.


Vickie I read this and started to cry....indeed he and Mandy were touched by a angel wasent a bad birth boy it could have been and ill add this name to the list.....



thank you all I'm still working on video but will get up asap


----------



## Liz k

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW!!! Another daytime foaling....unheard of! He's beautiful Liz -- and has the longest legs! Can't wait to hear what HIS canon measurement is! He's already 1/2 the size of his gorgeous momma!! Beautiful markings, just a stunner! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you and Mrs. Spots I have a couple of pics for you to look at to get your expert opinion on wether he will app out or not.....haven't taken them yet but will be headed that way real soon.....


----------



## cassie

Congratulations liz!!! And everyone else



wow he was definitley worth the wait! He is absoloutly gorgeous! Love his markings and his legs!



sooo cute


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Very cute. so colorful and long legged.


----------



## a mini dream come true

What a wonderful suprise to come home to. He is beautiful. Congrats!!! You are bound to be thrilled. He is a doll.


----------



## izmepeggy

And boy was she sneaky...lol..Born on the National Day of Prayer..Special indeed!!!!!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Love his markings.


----------



## atotton

Such a sweetie.




Congratulations!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Wow, what a WONDERFUL surprise, I just came on to check on all the mares on Mare Stare and Miss Mandy has a foal!!!!!!!!! A very handsome colt with gorgeous markings and the longest legs!!



I bet you will agree it was defiantly worth the wait!!



Congratulations Liz and Mandy!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!!!! He is so pretty!!! : D


----------



## izmepeggy

The baby looks exhausted..I don"t think he knows how to lie down..Mandy is lying down..


----------



## Liz k

Ok finally got video uploaded so here's the address

 .......hope it works please let me this is the first for me....lol


----------



## Evelynk2000

Thank you SO much for the video. The whole time I was watching it, I was encouraging her: "ok, beautiful, keep pushing, what a wonderful baby, good girl" I couldn't have coo-ed more if I was there!





That was a WONDERFUL video. Thanks for posting it.

And congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## crisco41

wow/ that was intense. I knew how it ended as I know you had a healthy foal..but i was holding my breath thru the whole delivery. How did you post a video? that was awsome


----------



## Liz k

crisco41 said:


> wow/ that was intense. I knew how it ended as I know you had a healthy foal..but i was holding my breath thru the whole delivery. How did you post a video? that was awsome


Crisco lol it was intense just listen to my voice..hahaha my poor 16 y/o daughter had to calm me down..lol as far as the video I uploaded the video from my phone to you tube and wala it finally worked after trying for two days lol now I have to learn how to edit it ....glad it worked


----------



## Liz k

I have a two day break before the next mare goes on cam she will be here on this Sunday and her 330 days is may 20 so she will be put directly in the cam stall as she is due fairly soon so here we go again.....lol

Hopefully we will be videoing the rest of the foalings....now that I know how to get them up......she. Y'all then..


----------



## Eagle

Great video Liz thanks for sharing, say hi to your daughter and congratulate her on both her recording and bedside manner skills


----------



## 

Just great! He's such a pretty boy!!! Congratulations again on a job well done!


----------



## AnnaC

That is a brilliant video Liz - it shows perfectly the two hooves, one in front of the other and then the bulb of the nose coming. It also shows how you need to be a bit patient at the beginning and allow the mare to get up and change position if she needs to, plus it gives a really good impression of just how much a maiden mare will have to struggle to get her baby born and how being there can help so much! Well done to the video taker!!

Diane I think this should be included on your new pinned topic - it's so very informative.


----------



## amystours

Awesome video! All of you did so well!!! I would have panicked by then.


----------



## crisco41

yeah paniced i would have. Jewels was so much quicker and so much less intense. I do not know if JJ is a maiden,,so this is what to expect with maidens?? Baby wa sin position right? no hip lock or anything,,i heard hip lock mentioned. '

Remind me I do not want to ever breed a maiden..I will be all grey ..oh that's right i am under the clairol anyway!


----------



## Liz k

crisco41 said:


> yeah paniced i would have. Jewels was so much quicker and so much less intense. I do not know if JJ is a maiden,,so this is what to expect with maidens?? Baby wa sin position right? no hip lock or anything,,i heard hip lock mentioned. 'Remind me I do not want to ever breed a maiden..I will be all grey ..oh that's right i am under the clairol anyway!


Lol crisco...they sure will add the gray...I mean add the clairol more often....lol

Baby wasent per say hip locked just stopped progressing at the hip area so did the rocking left and right and he popped out..... So I'm thinking it was more like his hind leg was lifted a bit and stopped at the mares pelvic......sorry for scaring all you just wanted to verbal the thought process of what you think of when you see things that's all...


----------



## Liz k

Ok so I received pics today of the mare coming tomorrow(Sunday) ...........won't be long

Mares name is Libby and this is baby #2 for her she is a black mare and will be put in the front stall for sure...


----------



## crisco41

pretyt obvious v on that lil girl! Liz do you foal out others mares then? you looked kinda ( ha ha ok a lot like you knew what you were doing in the video)


----------



## 

Boy! She looks almost ready to go!! Looking forward to seeing her on cam!


----------



## misty'smom

Liz, Thank you for posting the video of Mandy!! I had been watching Mandy for quite a while and then I missed her foaling but I did get to see it with your great video!! Once again Congrats on a BEAUTIFUL foal!!


----------



## Liz k

crisco41 said:


> pretyt obvious v on that lil girl! Liz do you foal out others mares then? you looked kinda ( ha ha ok a lot like you knew what you were doing in the video)


Yes I foal out for others, it can get quite busy here although this year I'm getting a break I have 4 usually i have 7+ so I'm thankful I'm getting a break this year already setting up for next year......lol


----------



## chandab

I wish I lived closer to you, then you could mare stare for me.


----------



## Liz k

chandab said:


> I wish I lived closer to you, then you could mare stare for me.






and you know I would.....


----------



## amystours

Liz, the commentary was wonderful!! Much better for me than the video without sound, so I could hear exactly what you were thinking/doing. Great job, again!!

And black mare?? Wow! You're one busy lady!


----------



## Liz k

So Libby is here and looks pretty close owner said that last year Libby lost her filly, she foaled out in pasture and gave no signs, no real big bag, so she was let out that night and pulled a quick one..........she may just stop, drop, and foal this year to....she is 312 days

Val is the second stall and she has no due date she was pasture bred so idk when for her

Here is her luggage pics


----------



## cassie

wow, she is looking good to go!

your cam will be up as normal



will be watching.


----------



## Eagle

3.30 am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

Libby has been quiet all night andI haven't seen her down at all while I have been watching, she had trouble with Mandy and her other friend at one stage but they soon all settled down which was good... will be watching tomorrow, headed to bed now.


----------



## Liz k

SPOTS SPOTS....lol Diane this ones for you.....wondering if chief might app out? Here's some pics of mom, dad, and him I know there's a chance due to Mandy being a pintolossa but chief has roaning on his back and hip area no striped hoofs and no spots on his lil privates....lol just wanted your option before I clip him next week........thank you



oh and anyone feel free to give me your options as well, I'm new to appys so kind of stupid to the early signs......


----------



## blazingstarranch

If I were to guess, based off my years of breeding the full sized appies, I would say you have a good chance of getting spots or roaning, maybe even both. You mare looks to have roaned out and exposed spots, so he may do the same thing!


----------



## Eagle

Yep, I am guessing he is hiding something special. I can't wait to see him clipped





My pintaloosa colt didn't have stripped hooves or spotty privates either.


----------



## AnnaC

There is certainly roaning there, but can that be caused by the Sabino gene, and is Dad's roaning caused by the same thing (I'm useless with colours!) Still he could get spots from Mandy even if they take a while to show.

Diane, where are you???


----------



## 

I'M HERE AND VERY EXCITED!!!!! Yes, I think there will be a surprise for us all on this little one!!! VERY EXCITING!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k

Update Libby is the quietest mare I've seen she never lays down so I guess if you see lay down she must be foaling...lol

Her owner is about 30 to 45 min away......hope when Libby says its time they can make it...


----------



## cassie

I've noticed that Liz, I think the same thing, as soon as she lies down I'll be on that phone LOL.

oh wow, hopefully she gives us enough warning so they can come and watch



who is she bred to?


----------



## Eagle

1.50am and all is quiet. Maybe she needs a few days to settle in before she feels safe enought to lay down? or maybe just to big to get comfy





I think the fan is off and I keep having to check if the cam is frozen without the little xmas decoration wofting in the breeze.


----------



## cassie

haha I keep thinking the same thing Renee lol, and Libby is so good at standing still LOL


----------



## Liz k

Sorry gals the fans been off due to the baby being in that stall and it being cold at night.....but I'm thinking of how to keep it going but not blowing extra air in the stall...lol this might take awhile...


----------



## Eagle

You could get Jax to blow on it. ROFL


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> You could get Jax to blow on it. ROFL


Renee you bad rotfl.....hahahahahaha


----------



## Liz k

Pics from today


----------



## cassie

is that some wax on one of those teats? or am I imagining things? I'm at home doing assignments today but have the girls up on my laptop


----------



## misty'smom

Can you all explain what is the waxing stage? Is it on the teats and is it the final sign of readiness?


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Can you all explain what is the waxing stage? Is it on the teats and is it the final sign of readiness?


Yep mistysmom some mare do it and some don't but if they do then there pretty close.......and Cassie I'm not sure as to she won't let me check.......lol


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear! naughty girl,

hey just noticed that your little guy was straining alot just now... he came under the camera and was straining for maybe a minute? I'm sure he is fine I just wanted to let you know in case


----------



## Gone_Riding

My mare started to wax 3 hrs before delivery then lost the wax before baby was born. It looks like wax to me...



A side shot kinda pointing up is the best way to tell. I hope it is and that it's a baby on the way!


----------



## 

That tummy is certainly in the go position from the side. Looking to hear an announcement soon, I would guess!


----------



## Liz k

Hahaha Diane no announcement yet.....lol I can't see Libby holding out much longer though....but then I've been wrong before


----------



## 

Haven't we all!!! These mares can really be something!


----------



## cassie

Libby is down sternal....


----------



## Eagle

Is she doing anything? I am in the bank waiting to get some sterling, we are off to uk for the weekend


----------



## cassie

roll and back up. have a great time Renee! I'll msg you if she does anything


----------



## Eagle

ok great, thanks Cassie


----------



## Liz k

Eagle said:


> Is she doing anything? I am in the bank waiting to get some sterling, we are off to uk for the weekend


Enjoy have a good time....lol


----------



## cassie

No probs



are the boys going with you? I'm sure you will have a lovely time!

Hey Liz, did you see Libby was down just before? LOL I was watching her like a hawk in case but she had a good roll so thats good



she is standing a little uncomfortable at the moment. how is her udder looking?

(Sorry haven't been on here earlier crazy day today new printers are being installed tomorrow so getting all the configuration done... YUCK! )


----------



## Eagle

Yes the boys are coming too, my mum is 65 tomorrow so we are surprisung her. (Daddy paid )



good ol Dad.


----------



## cassie

oh that is soo lovely! Happy birthday to your mummy! I'm sure you guys will have a fantastic time!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I am back and I see I haven't missed much


----------



## AnnaC

5am and all is still quiet.

What a wonderful suprise your Dad is giving to your Mother Renee - she is going to be absolutely thrilled! Have a super weekend - sorry you seem to have missed the good weather! Happy Birthday to Renee's Mother !!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, I am sure we will be warn out after cos we are only going for the weekend and I have to drive to france first thing in the morning tomorrow cos the ex has the kids passports, then on to the u.k. Fly back to France on Monday, pick up car and drive home. It is all worth it though just to see Mum's big smile when she opens the door



Does anyone want to know what I think about my ex forgetting to give the kids their passports



It is a good job Diane put in place the "Attitude Free Zone"


----------



## 

Oh, have a wonderful time Renee!!! How in the world does he have the passports? Don't they need them to go see him and get back into Italy? I'm confused -- but that's okay. You mom is going to be so delighted!!! Good job Dad!!

I see no foal here - just checking up on the morning threads!!


----------



## Eagle

He needs their passports to take them to France but last week he brought them back without them saying he forgot them



They very rarely ask to see them on the road up but if he had been stopped he would have been in a lot of trouble.


----------



## 

_Be safe on your drive!!!!



_


----------



## Eagle

Thanks



we are leaving at around 10.00am and will be back Monday evening


----------



## AnnaC

Safe journey Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna


----------



## Liz k

Black horse+black boobies+black outside=bad pic.....lol

Here's the best I could do..... Belly still hanging low as ever and rump is very pointed....


----------



## chandab

Liz k said:


> Black horse+black boobies+black outside=bad pic.....lol
> 
> Here's the best I could do..... Belly still hanging low as ever and rump is very pointed....


Its so dark, it looks like a buttcrack instead of boobies.


----------



## Liz k

chandab said:


> Its so dark, it looks like a buttcrack instead of boobies.


Lol to funny.......

Storms moving in so if cam goes down please call......thank you


----------



## 

She's looking good though!! Praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## AnnaC

I really cant believe that she hasn't foaled yet - what are these mares up to this year!!


----------



## izmepeggy

What in the world are you girls up to!!!!!! Photo session????...lol OH..The dreaded clippers...lol


----------



## 

SPA DAY at Lady K!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok Diane and the rest what y'all think.....will chief lose his pretty pinto markings and look like his mom?


----------



## AnnaC

Dont know about what his colour will be but WOW!! I'm just focusing on those looooooooong legs! LOL!!


----------



## 

LOOK at those legs!!! I couldn't believe the SPA you were running there yesterday! Did you clip the whole farm????

I'm not sure I can answer that. He is certainly roaning, that's for sure. But how much he'll continue....I'm just not sure. If he were "greying out" then yes, he'd lose all his markings.....but right now I'm just seeing roaning. He's going to be a fun one to watch for a while. You MUST keep showing us how he is changing!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy is he handsom..a star and a snip..love it!


----------



## Liz k

Here's some more pics one is before and after ......


----------



## Liz k

Ok now back to Libby....lol she's 320 days and here's her pics....

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE...


----------



## 

OH MY!!! That's SOME BELLY!!!!!!! She sure won't be keeping us waiting long!!

Such a pretty little boy -- and great pictures of him!


----------



## misty'smom

Happy Mother's Day to you Liz!

He is one handsome little guy!! Love his long legs, I bet he can run!!



What did you name him?? I am sure you have lots of experience with the clippers.....you did an awesome job!! Did you clip the rest of your minis as well? My two yearlings could use a clipping but I would not even attempt it, it is the shedding blade for me!! LOL

Hope little Libby has her foal soon. Saying a prayer for a healthy foal



!!


----------



## JAX

He was a pretty good little guy for his first haircut. My granddaughtetr even got to sit and watch her first foal haircut... 'why why why what what why why" Now Liz knows what to expect of her granddaughter lol.


----------



## Liz k

JAX said:


> He was a pretty good little guy for his first haircut. My granddaughtetr even got to sit and watch her first foal haircut... 'why why why what what why why" Now Liz knows what to expect of her granddaughter lol.


Lol yes I now know.....and can't wait...


----------



## Liz k

misty'smom said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you Liz! He is one handsome little guy!! Love his long legs, I bet he can run!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you name him?? I am sure you have lots of experience with the clippers.....you did an awesome job!! Did you clip the rest of your minis as well? My two yearlings could use a clipping but I would not even attempt it, it is the shedding blade for me!! LOL Hope little Libby has her foal soon. Saying a prayer for a healthy foal
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Mistysmom I named him Lady Ks Indian Wardancer aka...Chief....and no I didn't clip the rest I have 22 or so and most have shed out just a few haven't so ill start on them it will take me time cause I'm allergic to horse hair...lol I know......

Thank you, his mom and dad did a great job......


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Jax and after the "why"stage comes the "when" stage lol when are going, are we there yet? When will we be there? ROFL


----------



## Eagle

Cheif looks great Liz, I am betting that is roaning but then again I am useless with colouring. Lol


----------



## Liz k

Update....not....lol

Libby holding that baby longer I guess....here's pic from tonight


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and she is quietly grazing, I wouldn't put it past her to just drop and foal as this late night grazing isn't fooling me


----------



## cassie

she was down sternal when I tuned in late today and I was glued to the screen just in case LOL but she did have a roll which is good


----------



## Eagle

flies


----------



## cassie

they are frustrating LOL

Libby just got down and had a good roll, her tummy looks much better now



good girl!


----------



## Eagle

All is well at 4.39 am


----------



## Eagle

Hey Liz, how is it going? Libby has "that" look about her



I am betting soon


----------



## Liz k

So all is the same with Libby so here's some chief pics.....lol


----------



## 

MAN! What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Liz k

Ok so just did another check and I thinks she's ready.....or at least her milk said she is and noticed she has no v belly now....so we will see how long it takes.......lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is just stunning!!

Good luck with Libby, prayers for a safe easy foaling.


----------



## Eagle

*Congratulations* Liz, I knew she had that look in her face yesterday afternoon



I missed the birth unfortunately, was it easy?

Looking forward to pics


----------



## Eagle

3.30am I am glad to see you checking cos Libby seems to be in a pain and she is being mean to baby


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Liz - hope all is well with Libby!


----------



## 

Oh my.....I missed it!!! Hoping for pictures soon!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## 

WOW. Poor little baby is really having to do everything herself. No love from Momma. Everytime she approaches that hind foot comes out and wards her away. Poor little one is just standing by herself in the middle of the stall. Momma even kicked at the foal in the next stall who approached the divider.

Has baby been eating? That is the saddest little one I've seen in a while -- just standing and watching her momma, but not getting closer. Oh Liz, she's just precious -- but looks so dejected.

Just saw her limping Liz - front left. Perhaps momma landed a kick on her little leg or she's just getting her footing with her new little legs!

She's walking around now, so I guess it was just learning her legs -- but she's sure staying away from momma -- half a stall away.

Come on momma -- give that pretty little girl some nuzzling and love!

Very pretty markings!!


----------



## 

So glad to see you in with the little one. Momma is standing very patiently now that you're there, and hopefully this shy little girl will get it all figured out where her "bottle" is.

Friendly little baby -- coming for scratches already!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh this is just so sad, poor little girl. Hopefully Libby will soon come round - cant remember, is she a maiden mare Liz?


----------



## misty'smom

What time did Libby have her foal? I was watching last night and then just checked in this afternoon and there is a baby in there!! But after reading the posts from this morning it seems Miss Libby is not being a good Mommy?? Hopefully that has changed this afternoon! They look to be OK now, how are they doing Liz?


----------



## 

It is the saddest thing ever -- this little one needs someone's arms around her to tell her that we are happy she joined this world, and not everyone will treat her as shamelessly as her momma is. Baby even got kicked in the head by momma.

She needs some good snuggles and scratches and kisses.

WELCOME to the world little one. Your Aunties all love you -- even if momma isn't so sure about you !!!!! Hopefully momma will start feeling better and come around and give that baby some visable loving. I want to see her with her head held high, and happy, rather than just head down looking so sad.

Auntie Diane might just have to come steal you away little one!


----------



## Eagle

I have been away for 3 hours at work but before that I hadn't seen her down resting at all, has anyone seen if she has learnt how to rest her little legs? Libby seems better with her now and in the last 30 mins I haven't seen her biting or kicking, fingers crossed she will finally bond with her gorgeous little baby


----------



## 

I'm home and seeing baby eat for the first time without momma stomping her foot, kicking or moving away!! YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Aww congrats Liz! Naughty Libby, is she better with her little baby now? Have to get the camera up to take a peek at the new little one



did the owners get to come watch?


----------



## Liz k

Boy did Libby make us work for this one.........here's a play by play.......

Did a 8 pm check and Libby had a no chance of foaling, no signs and milk still testing low, then remembering what Renee said in the afternoon ...lol...decided to do a 11:45 pm check and behold Libby tested ready---8 to 11:43 she went from no way to get out the way--

Called owner to have her watch and decide if she wanted to come or wait because Libby really was showing no signs other then went down a total of 3times before water broke....once water broke waited for Libby to push and look for the sac but after a couple of good pushes and nothing came I went fishing....and found NOTHING, no legs, no head nothing....so I grabbed the zylosine which is a mild sedative and gave 1cc and went back in to search for legs and a head...found one leg and pulled to out just to the opening of the vulva and tied a soft dog leash around that foot and handed it off to Jackie, went back in to search for the other leg, found that leg but it was bent at the knee with hoof along the foals belly, tried several times to bring the leg down and out but mare would start pushing and my arms were already tired and sore from the pelvic bone so Jackie and I switched places ahe she went to retrieve the leg, Jackie did manage to pull leg through the canel in between the contractions.....so now we had two front feet just at the opening of the vulva both with soft leashes so we wouldn't lose them while we went to get the head once again Jackie and I traded off and back in I went....the head was tucked down and nose pointing to the middle foe the mare stomach which ment I had to find the mouth and try to push the dome of the head back and pull the mouth up....by this time vet was already in route and decided to walk mare till vet arrived drugs I gave we're starting to ware off and mare was getting awfully dry inside so we went walking as Libby pushed trying to get baby out, I pushed trying to keep baby in....vet arrived and administered Libby the good drugs and then the vet went in, but Libby was still contracting really bad so more meds were given, finally Libby went night night and vet took over from there...vet went in and had to get on her belly to push foals head and body all the way back towards mares head and then pull head up and bring to the birth canel once the head was there then we had to pull on the leashes to bring the feet back and once we had two feet and a head vet and I pulled baby out.....yes the filly was not active so we picked up the back legs and hung baby for a few seconds to get the fluids to drain from the nose and then wa la baby started moving.....yea so back to mare vet checked internally no tears felt so some heavy meds were given and mare and filly are both doing good .......now it just getting Libby to understand she is a mom.......


----------



## Liz k

Ok her are pics


----------



## atotton

I guess she made you work... congrats glad they are ok now


----------



## 

Thank you so much for the step by step. Just perfect!

Certainly would have been a loss without the recheck! These mares are going from not ready to ready so fast this year! GREAT save!!!

Mom seems much better with baby now, and baby seems much happier than she did earlier today. So happy to see her moving about and acting like a happy foal!!

CONGRATULATIONS on a great save!


----------



## misty'smom

OMG Liz, what you all went through......but you all saved that precious filly and Libby!! My mouth was open I think the whole time I was reading your post of the play by play!!





Well no wonder Libby has been a little off with her mothering, poor thing she went through a lot too! Do you think Libby was still having some pain or not feeling well and that contributed to her stand offish behavior toward her baby??

How are they both doing tonight?

You certainly are Libby and her filly's Guardian Angel!!!!! Something told you to go back out and check on her and you saved Libby and brought that sweet filly into this world!! You are a WONDERFUL caregiver to those minis!!!


----------



## cassie

Thank goodness for Renee! lol



and for you, Liz! gosh you are so amazing! If it didn't cost so much I'd have you on speed dial for any foalings I had! massive pat on the back and hugs for you girls again



so glad that all went well. Love the little filly, she is too cute! running around and mum seems happier with her now which is great!

well done again


----------



## blazingstarranch

Holy cow! What a close call! Libby and her filly are sooooo lucky to have you, and a fast response from the vet too! Congratulations on your special little miracle foal, she's beautiful and worth all that you went through. Sounds like Libby is on the mend as well. Hooray!!!


----------



## izmepeggy

OH MY GOSH!!!!!! My internet has been down for over a week



and look what happens!!! Kudos to Liz and Jackie.........You ladies are now my HEROES



I would have had to have a good stiff drink after that,and I don't even drink...


----------



## Eagle

I am very sorry for your loss



what happened Liz?

RIP little girl


----------



## 

So sorry to see your little one didn't make it. What happened?

Sending hugs.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Liz, I was just catching up on your thread and it sounds like your little one had a tough start from the very beginning. Im so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you guys did all you could to get her out but to then to have her pass away is so sad. I hope you can find your answers. rest in peace little one.


----------



## Liz k

Here is a link to a recording of the foaling it's alittle blurry but was recorded by one of the watchers.....

Thank you as you can imagine this one is tough to swallow....after working so long and hard to bring that lil girl into this world and give her a fighting chance to lose her 3 day later...is so unfair.....apparently Saturday pm the owner came by to pick both the mare and Emmy up, they were playing, running, and no signs that something was wrong or going wrong, I got a phone call at around 12midnight that the filly had the runs and was becoming lethargic, I told owner to call the vet and take temp....her vet never returned the call till 4:00 pm the next day......Emmy passed away at 4:30 Sunday afternoon due to dehydration.......it's a shame that Emmy didn't have a chance with that vet.......


----------



## cassie

Oh no Liz, I'm so sorry to hear that little Emmy passed away, you and her owners must be heartbroken




after all the work you did saving her as well



so unfair. Thinking of you and the owners and Libby at this time. Have loved being able to watch your little guy running around and playing thank you for that



he sure Is a gorgeous little man.

Hugs going out to you Liz!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Oh no Liz I am just now reading this



. I am so sorry for the loss of Emmy. You did so much to bring her into this world and then to loose her, I can not imagine what you and her owners are going through. My heart just breaks for all of you.............. What do you think was wrong with Emmy? Did Libby finally come around to be a good Momma? Can the first few hours of a foal not bonding/nursing with the mother affect their all over health in general?? Poor Emmy so unfair, she was such a little fighter to come into this world...... May the little Angel RIP. Hugs to you Liz!!


----------



## crisco41

I am so very sorry. What a terrible loss.


----------



## 

misty'smom said:


> Can the first few hours of a foal not bonding/nursing with the mother affect their all over health in general?? Poor Emmy so unfair, she was such a little fighter to come into this world...... May the little Angel RIP.


This is a good question to ask, and the answer is yes, *especially *when baby has been through a traumatic birth. Most foals have no problems. For those who do suffer complications from birth or experience life-threatening conditions during the first crucial weeks of life, your diligence and attention can make the difference between life and permanent damage, or death to the foal.

Your careful watching of the foal -- learning their personality, and just playing with them, can be the KEY to noticing when something isn't quite right with them. That's why we encourage you to spend lots of time watching them in those first few days.

To me the "key" is assessing....and taking preventive steps -- was the birth traumatic or the difficulty and time of getting baby to the ground extended? A few years back, a friend of mine, Kay Baxter, had a mare that also went through a very traumatic birth. Baby and mom made it through, but by the 2nd day Kay noticed something was a bit off. Baby was getting septic and began running fever and getting lethargic. The filly was immediately started on antibiotics, and to make a long story short, after several trips to the vet hospital for IV's, lots of medication and weeks of great care -- the little one survived.

The newborn foal's nervous system is immature and is easily damaged by infection, oxygen deprivation, stress, or trauma. Little foals can go downhill in the "blink of an eye". They crash very quickly, and many times without many signs. But the FIRST thing, in my opinion, to remember is IF a foal has had a long and traumatic birth, it is in the best interest of the foal to put them on antibiotics prophyllatically to protect them from contracting a joint ill or going septic. The drugs will not hurt them, but may keep them alive as they move through their first few days of life.

Adequate colostrum intake -- signs you would look for in a newborn would be good nursing -- many times you can hear the little one actually swallowing and gulping down milk. You want to see baby nursing -- to make sure they are getting enough colostrum. Watch for the foal to be eating at least hourly -- and showing signs of energy and a rounded tummy. If you don't see baby eating as it should, get in there and help get baby nursing. "New" mommas especially, sometimes need help feeding their babies and learning about nursing. You may have to help them several times in the first day -- making sure baby is nursing often. IF THERE IS ANY DOUBT you should have an IgG test run on the foal to be sure baby has received enough. Sometimes the mom's will even reject their foals after a traumatic birth. But making sure baby is drinking well is critical to their survival. Again, if there is any doubt about the nursing It is very important that the IgG be done to ensure adequate transfer. I used to do it on all foals here, but now only have it done on any foal that has gone through a traumatic birth -- or a slow nursing process.

Lethargy -- a foal that is lethargic is a warning sign as well. Sometimes it's as simple as going to stimulate the foal and wake them up to nurse. Babies can be quite tired out by the birthing process, especially a traumatic one -- and may just want to sleep. We love to see the little ones sleep -- but too much is not good, if it's at the expense of getting enough nourishment. Remember, Joanne at Pacific Pintos had a little colt that was very wobbly when he got to his feet, and was sleeping quite a bit of the time. She quickly assessed there may be a problem occuring, and went to the foal -- rubbing and playing with it to wake it up, and then helped it nurse. After a few times, baby "came around" and went on to be a healthy foal nursing properly.

Limping -- a foal limping can be a sign of "joint ill" This is a horrible disease in a foal and without treatment the foal could die within a few days. Many horse owners take a wait and see approach when they observe a foal limping. This can spell disaster for your foal. Kay Baxter wrote a good article on "joint ill" in a foal -- the link is here. http://voices.yahoo.com/how-avoid-stop-joint-ill-foals-7746118.html

Fever - a foal with a fever in those first few days is a critical problem. It can be a sign of sepsis and many other infections that can attack newborns, and I believe vet attention is immediately called for.

Hope this answers your questions. Remember, these little ones don't give us many signs BEFORE becoming quite critically ill. But your best chance is getting to know your foal and knowing when something isn't quite right! Think about little Onyx here, and how quick action saved her life!


----------



## Eagle

Thank you Diane, that is a perfect explanation of what to look for and to expect in a healthy foal. I remember very well the problems Kay had with her little filly, she became somewhat of a mascot here as we were all rooting for her to pull through. I saw a pic of her last year and she has grown up to be a real beauty.

Another good sign that baby is nursing well and getting that vital colostrum is when you see it playing, healthy foals quickly get into a routine of nurse, poop and play and this is repeated over and over throughout the day. A foal that doesn't try and run around within the first few hours is a good sign that something is up. Some have more energy than others but they will all try out their new little legs.


----------



## Liz k

Diane that was so well put and so true......in Emmys case while she was here all the above was done except the antibodics but a very close eye was kept on her, the hard part of this is knowing she would have a better chance if she she would have stayed here one more day, just one more day and the symptoms would have been spotted and treatment would have been given ASAP.....the owner saw something was wrong, but without vet help Emmy was doomed......remember girls not only is it important to recognize when a problem might exist but just as important is to have a vet who at a drop of a dime can be reached for treatment or even advise...I can't believe that there are vets out there who truly ar a 8- 5 doctor and if you have trouble after hours well your on your own, make sure you if your vet is like that to have a plan B always.......I consider myself lucky that my vet truly has a love for all animals and can be reached anytime day or night......God I love my Vet..........


----------



## crisco41

I am not passing judgement truly I am not. I do have a hard time with this little ones fate. Perhaps I am missing something tho? My experience with foals is limited. But years ago when I got the 3 day old baby whos mom had died..and who had minimal colosrum it was very touch and go for awhile. He was hypothermic, dehydraded , down and out comatose, low glucose, cold mouth, tongue and extremities,,and he lived to all of our amazement. Once we got him revived with fluids...and then drinking and then months of doting care..he thrived and never looked back. So how did this baby end up gone? It isnt like dehydration is a lively foal and 2 minutes later a dead one. There are signs..at least their were with that little orphan. Was there no other vets? No options? I have Lactated ringers here,,and an iv set up. ,and in a case like that even though I have very little idea how to start an iv..I would. I would have nothing to lose and am reasonably confident I may save the poor soul.

I could not sit by and watch a foal slip away and do nothing. If I couldnt find help I would do my best to be that help. I do not want to sound grandiose..as I am waiting for a foal and because i have spoken I am afraid I have jinxed my own foaling. But I truly do not understand how this foal had such a sad ending. I fele bad for everyone involved..but mostly i feel bad for that precious lil baby


----------



## blazingstarranch

This is terrible news! I'm so sorry you lost little Emmy. Just know that you did everything you could possibly do to save her. My sincere condolences to everyone for your loss.


----------



## Liz k

crisco41 said:


> I am not passing judgement truly I am not. I do have a hard time with this little ones fate. Perhaps I am missing something tho? My experience with foals is limited. But years ago when I got the 3 day old baby whos mom had died..and who had minimal colosrum it was very touch and go for awhile. He was hypothermic, dehydraded , down and out comatose, low glucose, cold mouth, tongue and extremities,,and he lived to all of our amazement. Once we got him revived with fluids...and then drinking and then months of doting care..he thrived and never looked back. So how did this baby end up gone? It isnt like dehydration is a lively foal and 2 minutes later a dead one. There are signs..at least their were with that little orphan. Was there no other vets? No options? I have Lactated ringers here,,and an iv set up. ,and in a case like that even though I have very little idea how to start an iv..I would. I would have nothing to lose and am reasonably confident I may save the poor soul. I could not sit by and watch a foal slip away and do nothing. If I couldnt find help I would do my best to be that help. I do not want to sound grandiose..as I am waiting for a foal and because i have spoken I am afraid I have jinxed my own foaling. But I truly do not understand how this foal had such a sad ending. I fele bad for everyone involved..but mostly i feel bad for that precious lil baby


I so agree crisco.....this was the owners first live foal, so for her she had no experience to go by but she did know something was wrong right away and called the vet and when he didn't return call she called me, so I was telling her to first take temp, then milk mare and feed baby every 20 to 30 min until vet called back told her if temp went to 102 to water down the baby and to keep trying the vet in the mean time to also give her some caro syrup rubbed on the gums and give some probios......but doing all this is just temporally to help baby till vet could give antibodics and do the IV the things the owner did helped Emmy for 21 hours which in its self is a long time to wait for help.....Emmy was running and playing and being a normal foal and I have been watching the other baby here for any signs just in case and he is great no issues so I don't think it was a infection, or illness, her IGG was good so not sure if just the stress of the move combined with the heat or maybe a kick form mom one we didn't see.... I'm just not sure, but I do know that lil girl touched a lot of people's hearts and she was special...and I don't think you jinked yourself, I did however advise the owner to look for another vet I know vets are busy, but 21hours to return a frantic clients call is alittle excessive in my option.....Libby is doing good and I'm greatfull for that.


----------



## cassie

oh the poor owners



I would definitely be looking for another vet



I guess I'm not used to not having 24 hour callouts but I have about 4 different vet clinics within an hours drive of me, it must be so hard for you guys that don't have any nearby



my heart just breaks for you Liz, and the owners and that precious filly, she was indeed an angel and too precious to stay here with us. You are such a strong wonderful person Liz, hugs for you! I'm so glad Libby is doing well. poor mumma.


----------



## 

How far away from you were they Liz?


----------



## crisco41

21 hours is crazy. I would fire the vet. I am lucky I have 2 hospitals with in an hour. One is staffed 24/7 just like a real hospital and the other opens for emergencies.A bit costly but that's what credit cards are for:>)

Usually if I need a vet NOW i call my favorite. If i don't get a call within a half hour or so I call an alternative vet. I have had messages out for 3 vets..and the first vet that returns my call is "hired" As the slow vets call me back I tell them I have got a hold of someone else. Praying I don't ever have to resort to that again...noting as scarey as a true emergency.

21 hours...I guess she could have loaded that baby up and taken it somewhere. She could have made it from Texas to TN in half that time. Hopefully if she breeds again she has some alternatives set up.

Poor little angel filly she certainly went thru too much


----------



## izmepeggy

I was saddened to hear she passed away..I've been having internet problems and been working with Isaac so haven't been able to really check up on everything..That is a shame about the Vet,but I once loaded one of my pygmy goats in the back of my Camero to take her to the Vet..She was having a kid and just the head could come out..So I just loaded her up and took her myself..I didn't have time to wait on a Vet. so I took her to a small animal vet..They got the baby out and everything was fine..And yes I hauled them both back in my Camero..


----------



## cassie

I see you have a new mare up on camera Liz? who is she? how far along.. etc etc would love to hear from you


----------



## 

OOOOoooooo, who is she! Do tell!!


----------



## misty'smom

Yes! I can barely see the new mare, the cam looks foggy and like something is on the lens. But who is this new little girl and all the details please Liz!!


----------



## cassie

cooeeeee Liz?

haven't heard from you in a while how are you?



how is that gorgeous little colt of yours doing?

I see that new little mare (still no name seeing as we don't know who she is...



) is still without a baby at her side... when is she due etc? miss you!


----------



## Liz k

Im back...sorry was having internet issues for 4 weeks but now they fixed it so........let the party start





Val is just now getting the ridgey boobs so I think she still has alittle cooking to be done....or in my case ALOT of cooking to be done...........

thank you cassie for keeping up with me during my down time


----------



## Liz k

Ok so I have a ? Y'all remember the little colt (chief) born may 2? Well he's 6 weeks old today and this is what he's doing to all the girls I put in with him to (play) mind you not to be viewed by G or PG-13.....lol


----------



## Liz k

Ok so now all you girls can pick yourself s up off the floor and quit laughing lol........why? And what do I do? I can't cut the extra parts off because there not there yet......lol


----------



## cassie

lol oh dear Liz! I still can't get over Chief doing that LOL. your welcome, glad your back up and running again!

Diane, Anna any advice for Liz?


----------



## AnnaC

Looks like a good stallion prospect???? LOL!!


----------



## 

Well, he knows his job -- once all his parts come in!! Thank goodness they don't work yet! LOL


----------



## Eagle

Omg ROFL that's what you get for calling him Chief, lol

Welcome back Liz, I am glad all is well.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Lordy!!...note to myself...

.do not open Liz's thread with a mouthful of coffee!!


----------



## targetsmom

We had one that started doing this at TWO WEEKS!! It was handy to tell which mares were in heat and ready to be bred back. We got even though, he is now a 3 year old GELDING. Rusty was a lot shorter (is barely 28" now) so he really couldn't reach to do much "damage".


----------



## Liz k

Well Val pulled a fast one.............LOOK


----------



## chandab

Congrats on the new arrival. More pics when you get time.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooop's!! Lovely picture of Momma greeting her new baby.





Colt - filly?? Many congratulations!!


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS! And of course we need answers to all the above questions!! VERY nice!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Liz, what a cutie. Come on though, share some more pics and details


----------



## Liz k

Lol oooookkkkkk

It's a GIRL and they named her Zoie so birth went good no video thou happened to quick, but since Val has nnnnooooo boobies or milk I've been feeding Zoie Bree's frozen colostrum and in the am she will go to vets for a check up to see about her IGG...hope it's good and mom starts producing milk ill get pics soon haven't had time to stop long enough yet.....


----------



## crisco41

lolol just saw the picture of lil chief..OMG I have never seen anything so grossly funny! LOLOL I am soo glad i got a girl..I couldnt even deal with that stud muffion.

gorgeous lil girl on your last picture. sweet looking...


----------



## chandab

Liz k said:


> Lol oooookkkkkk
> 
> It's a GIRL and they named her Zoie so birth went good no video thou happened to quick, but since Val has nnnnooooo boobies or milk I've been feeding Zoie Bree's frozen colostrum and in the am she will go to vets for a check up to see about her IGG...hope it's good and mom starts producing milk ill get pics soon haven't had time to stop long enough yet.....


Ask the vet about Domperidone for the mare to help her milk come in. Here's a link to more information about it (guess for horses its called Equidone): http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/p-4499-equidone-oral-gel.aspx Its not cheap, but one tube is 5 doses for a full-size horse, so only a couple tubes would get a mini through the recommended dosing regime.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Congratulations Liz, She is a little cutie. I love how Val is checking out her new arrival/


----------



## Eagle

Good luck with the milk bar Liz, bottle feeding is a huge pain in the booty



hey girl! you can multitask though, bottle in one hand camera in the other


----------



## AnnaC

How are things progressing Liz - was her check up with the vet ok? Hope Val is going to produce some milk very soon for her little daughter - as Renee said, bottle feeding every couple of hours can be very exhausting. Good luck!


----------



## cassie

congrats Liz on Val's new arrival! so very cute! hope she is going well


----------

